# What's on the workbench?



## Robert

Since sometimes weeks go by with no new project updates I thought it might be a good idea to give a glimpse into what's currently on the workbench.

So to start things off....


----------



## untamedfrontier

Ran out of 3pdt switches and L78L05 for the Relay Bypass, so I've been stacking up some partial builds on the bench while I wait for parts orders to come in:
Simulcast
Duocast
Calamity Fuzz
Cataclysm Delay
Fuzz Foundry Deluxe
Informant


----------



## Robert




----------



## dlazzarini

I’ve got a Cataclysm waiting for a decal and the big one I just got the last of the parts for, The Blueshift Chorus from Aion.


----------



## Danbieranowski

Waiting on that common cathode LED to come in for my Muzzle to wrap that up. Also got a handful of boards today including the Organ Donor, Brown Betty, J’taime, and Graphite Distortion. I need to make a big parts order so I’ll probably only finish the J’taime in the short term since it’s such a small board.


----------



## Barry

Working on a Kliche Clean now Blue Shoe Gai Pan and Crunch Captain on deck


----------



## Gordo

After moving to our new place, my bench has been about the last thing to get setup again.  I have crap all over the place but I did manage to dig out the LectricFX DC-Echo I've been working on and get an order put into Smallbear for the last of the parts it's waiting for.  Also getting enclosures for my Awful Waffle and Blender boards (that have been built up for ages). I have no idea how I'd use the Blender in my current playing setup but it does scratch an itch for the bizarre career decision of Robin Trower's "Long Misty Days" -era sounds.


----------



## daeg

Designing the ultimate treble booster.


----------



## Jbanks

Getting ready to tackle the 6-band EQ! Fun times ahead!


----------



## Nostradoomus

I am currently at a cabin in the woods so my laptop is my workbench. Doing an (mostly) SMD version of Chuck’s Mojito schematic.


----------



## Dreamlands

I've been very busy and distracted, with a few items on the backburner due to a Canada->US, West to East coast cross continental move.

Otherwise, just messing with the Daisy Seed in anticipation of a Terrarium to plant it in.


----------



## Robert

Dreamlands said:


> I've been very busy and distracted, with a few items on the backburner due to a Canada->US, West to East coast cross continental move.
> 
> Otherwise, just messing with the Daisy Seed in anticipation of a Terrarium to plant it in.



I'll make em available in the next day or two.


----------



## BurntFingers

Robert said:


> Since sometimes weeks go by with no new project updates I thought it might be a good idea to give a glimpse into what's currently on the workbench.
> 
> So to start things off....
> 
> View attachment 6706



Nice work. Can I ask what you used for the tone stack? I'm trying to find a bmt stack to throw into something I'm working on.


----------



## Robert

BurntFingers said:


> Nice work. Can I ask what you used for the tone stack? I'm trying to find a bmt stack to throw into something I'm working on.


Oh no, that isn't _my _build. This thread kinda took a left turn from what I intended, but it works so it's all good. ?

I'm posting pics of pedals that are incoming as they're being traced.

That is the Motley Crue 30th Anniversary Dr Feelgood pedal, it was a limited edition run similar to the Steel Panther pedals.
That does sorta look like a bad decal job doesn't it?   The UV printing is embossed really thick.

To answer your question though, it's a 3-band baxandall.


----------



## BurntFingers

Robert said:


> Oh no, that isn't _my _build. This thread kinda took a left turn from what I intended, but it works so it's all good. ?
> 
> I'm posting pics of pedals that are incoming as they're being traced.
> 
> That is the Motley Crue 30th Anniversary Dr Feelgood pedal, it was a limited edition run similar to the Steel Panther pedals.
> That does sorta look like a bad decal job doesn't it?   The UV printing is embossed really thick.
> 
> To answer your question though, it's a 3-band baxandall.


Someone somewhere approved that artwork?


----------



## blackops

Stupid question possibly, but is it possible to request one to be added to the list?


----------



## Robert

blackops said:


> Stupid question possibly, but is it possible to request one to be added to the list?


Not at all, that's what the wish list forum is for:  https://forum.pedalpcb.com/forums/wish-list.7/

Which one are you wanting?


----------



## blackops

Ha, how’d I miss that? Too much noob excitement.
Fulldrive 2, but I’ve added it to the wish list (after checking that it wasn’t already there).


----------



## Robert

blackops said:


> Ha, how’d I miss that? Too much noob excitement.
> Fulldrive 2, but I’ve added it to the wish list (after checking that it wasn’t already there).



Aside from the boost function the Mini Drive is essentially the same circuit, in a 125B enclosure.








						Minidrive - PedalPCB.com
					

Compare to Fulltone Full-Drive1




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## blackops

Robert said:


> Aside from the boost function the Mini Drive is essentially the same circuit, in a 125B enclosure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minidrive - PedalPCB.com
> 
> 
> Compare to Fulltone Full-Drive1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pedalpcb.com


And then series into a boost circuit of some description?


----------



## Barry

Just house it in 1590BB with one of the boost circuits available here


----------



## Robert

Sure, you could do that.   

The boost in the Fulldrive isn't _really _a boost at all, it just adds an additional pot in series with the Gain pot.


----------



## Robert




----------



## untamedfrontier

This should be an easy one based on yesterday's developments  ?  ?  ?


----------



## blackops

I watched the JHS Pedal Show episode with these, that comp sounds really good.


----------



## Robert

blackops said:


> I watched the JHS Pedal Show episode with these, that comp sounds really good.



I think the compressor is my favorite of the group, and I'm not really even a compressor guy.


----------



## Danbieranowski

Built another Pythagoras Threeverb today. I love that Pythagoras platform. It’s easy and makes great sounds.
Put together some evil artwork for it.


----------



## Robert




----------



## Dali

Robert said:


> View attachment 6948


Are you're in an EVH phase?


----------



## music6000

Robert said:


> Sure, you could do that.
> 
> The boost in the Fulldrive isn't _really _a boost at all, it just adds an additional pot in series with the Gain pot.


That explains why it was never a stand alone Boost until 3 !!!?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

BurntFingers said:


> Nice work. Can I ask what you used for the tone stack? I'm trying to find a bmt stack to throw into something I'm working on.


You have Duncan's Tone Stack Calculator, right?  Very helpful when designing / tweaking all sorts of tone stacks.  I put a Fender-ish one in my latest project.  One advantage over the Marshall TMB is you can get more Bass boost.  Some people just copy them verbatim, but I usually scale the impedances to suit the rest of the circuit and then fine tune R's & C's to get the mid scoop where I want it.  Pay attention to the source and load impedances, they have a drastic effect on the control range.


----------



## irvmuller

Robert said:


> View attachment 6831


I'm really digging the Fuzz on Bass. Bias control is very nice to have.


----------



## irvmuller

This weekend I'm going out to the country. While there I'll be enjoying nature, the family, and spending some time building a pedal that has TWO Module 8s in it. I know I want one side to be a Module 8 for sure. The second side might be have a custom EEPROM.


----------



## Robert




----------



## piapium

This is on my workbench now. Finished the pedal and I’m assembling it tomorrow. Had a lot of problems which are just backwards input output jacks ? thanks to you guys it’s all done.


----------



## Dali

Robert said:


> View attachment 7051


4 layers is the new goop...

That reads like a challenge for you. Or isn't?


----------



## Robert




----------



## caiofilipini

Was just working on my first couple of breadboard circuits. Having a ton of fun!

First one was an LPB-1 (following this great tutorial):





Followed by a classic Rangemaster:





And finally, the SHO:





I'm still amazed by the fact that such a simple circuit like the Rangemaster can sound so good in front of a great amp!


----------



## p_wats

I just repaired a Microkorg (replaced a faulty pot), does that count?


----------



## Robert




----------



## BuddytheReow

caiofilipini said:


> Was just working on my first couple of breadboard circuits. Having a ton of fun!
> 
> First one was an LPB-1 (following this great tutorial):
> 
> View attachment 7181
> 
> Followed by a classic Rangemaster:
> 
> View attachment 7182
> 
> And finally, the SHO:
> 
> View attachment 7183
> 
> I'm still amazed by the fact that such a simple circuit like the Rangemaster can sound so good in front of a great amp!


I really want to start getting into breadboarding my own circuits and modding them. Seems intimidating...


----------



## caiofilipini

BuddytheReow said:


> I really want to start getting into breadboarding my own circuits and modding them. Seems intimidating...



I was intimidated at first as well, but following that tutorial from Coda Effects really helped me get started. Practice is making it a lot easier!


----------



## Gordo

p_wats said:


> I just repaired a Microkorg (replaced a faulty pot), does that count?


By all means!!


----------



## daeg

BuddytheReow said:


> I really want to start getting into breadboarding my own circuits and modding them. Seems intimidating...



Breadboarding is simple. Understanding circuits is the hard part.


----------



## BuddytheReow

daeg said:


> Breadboarding is simple. Understanding circuits is the hard part.


That’s what I meant. I want to be able to understand “why did they put this capacitor here? Oh, because it does xxxxxxxx in the circuit”. Maybe someday I guess... can anyone recommend some online resources explaining circuits/schematics?


----------



## zoysiamo

Robert said:


> <levitation image>


It would be awesome to have a library of gutshot images for popular pedals.


----------



## zoysiamo

BuddytheReow said:


> That’s what I meant. I want to be able to understand “why did they put this capacitor here? Oh, because it does xxxxxxxx in the circuit”. Maybe someday I guess... can anyone recommend some online resources explaining circuits/schematics?


Wampler's videos do some of that. For capacitors specifically, this Coda post teaches you how to distinguish between coupling capacitors, capacitors in RC filters, and power filtering caps.


----------



## Robert




----------



## SYLV9ST9R

Robert said:


> View attachment 7448


I hope the board is called "Fat Behind"


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

Dali said:


> 4 layers is the new goop...
> 
> That reads like a challenge for you. Or isn't?



A DMM & a scope will make quick work of that.  I expect one of the four layers is a ground plane.  At least, it outta be.


----------



## Robert

Dali said:


> 4 layers is the new goop...
> 
> That reads like a challenge for you. Or isn't?





Chuck D. Bones said:


> A DMM & a scope will make quick work of that.  I expect one of the four layers is a ground plane.  At least, it outta be.



I'm not even convinced it was a four layer board....    ?

I don't trace visually, I always use a DMM so I really don't care how many layers are in the thing.    Unless you're tracing from photos a four layer board is no more complicated than a single sided board.

Goop is a joke as well... So far I've only come across _one_ pedal where goop has slowed me down, and that was _only_ because the pedal didn't belong to me so I was concerned about breaking it.


----------



## BurntFingers

Is goop just epoxy?


----------



## Markus Kersius

BurntFingers said:


> Is goop just epoxy?


Sometimes, I've seen epoxy, latex/rubbery stuff, transparent hot glue.
My greer Lightspeed and Southland had the components painted black then hot glued over.
A lovepedal I once owned had rubbery black stuff on it which reminded me of that stuff they waterproof a roof/shingles with.
Tectile it's called I believe?


----------



## Robert

I have one here that looks like asphalt.

It's tough as cement and heat resistant.


----------



## music6000

I believe the latest Klon wil look something like this  :


----------



## Robert




----------



## Robert




----------



## Nostradoomus

Test rig?


----------



## Robert

Nostradoomus said:


> Test rig?



Yep, just a basic rig for testing new PCBs.  

This one doesn't have all of the bells whistles of some,  because the majority of the time that would just be overkill and would get in the way.

_That one will come later...._


----------



## Nostradoomus

That’s all I need haha. I’ve got a probe and barely ever build past bed time so no use for a headphone amp 

I was just about to order some new speaker terminals as my old one is on the way out, but maybe I’ll hold off if that isn’t a one off.


----------



## Robert

Nope, not a one-off.    I have a small stack of em.


----------



## Nostradoomus

I’ll keep an eye out on the main page


----------



## temol

Any chance for other Darkglass pedals? B7K?


----------



## MikeT

Wrapping up a Mach 1 for my nephew. I ordered a wrong couple of caps so that's the holdup. Making a shopping list now for it, a FA1 from Aion, and a Diamond Drive from GuitarPCB, and the Triad Overdrive when it arrives.

Wiring the FA1to skip the footswitch and be always on.


----------



## Mike McLane

Any progress on the TPA-3118 front?


----------



## Robert

Mike McLane said:


> Any progress on the TPA-3118 front?



As far as the basic power amp is concerned it's working, I just need to find the part number for the correct jacks in order to top mount them in a 125B enclosure.    The imported jacks that Tayda sells are slightly to wide to fit without sanding/filing down the corners.... Less than ideal.

Neutrik makes one that is slimmer,   I just need to hunt down the part number and adjust the dimensions of the PCB slightly.


----------



## Dan0h

My bench. Since weekend nights are my only time to build, looks like I’m exactly set through the end of 2020. ??


----------



## Robert




----------



## Gordo

Nice!


----------



## Untro

Today I'm finishing boxing the delay on right, 'arting' another Rat enclosure, and finishing up my first Sabbath, which I dont have high hopes for because transistors... the rather profane 'guvnator in the middle needs to have its pots replaced (I tried to rescue them from an old scraped project, but must have melted them in the process), and I have a tube screamer somewhere that just don't seem to work right. I'm getting close to posting on the troubleshooting forum with it, because I can't figure out where this one is going wrong...

Looking forward to my next round after i get these wrapped up! Thinking about a few classic distortions, like a big muff or Dist+, but sourcing classic transistors is going to be my next learning curve hurdle I think (plus it adds up fast).


----------



## Nostradoomus

Testing LDRs in the DeadEndFX Charonium (Lastgasp Misty Cave clone). Using the wooden top of some Cohiba matches I got in Cuba as a light shield in front of the enclosure I intend to put it in. Can probably sneak another circuit in there too.


----------



## Robert

Nostradoomus said:


> Testing LDRs in the DeadEndFX Charonium (Lastgasp Misty Cave clone). Using the wooden top of some Cohiba matches I got in Cuba as a light shield in front of the enclosure I intend to put it in. Can probably sneak another circuit in there too.



Ahh cool, I almost bought one of these to trace about a month ago, now I'm glad I didn't!


----------



## Nostradoomus

Robert said:


> Ahh cool, I almost bought one of these to trace about a month ago, now I'm glad I didn't!



Haha yup the schematic is there! And I know it works for sure. Used the cool audio clock/BBDs.


----------



## Robert




----------



## Gordo

Oh lawdy, one of their cheezier sounding effects but I'd build this in a heartbeart.  I'm all over this


----------



## Barry

Gordo said:


> Oh lawdy, one of their cheezier sounding effects but I'd build this in a heartbeart.  I'm all over this


I'd build it just for the hell of it!


----------



## Nostradoomus

Sounds like a green ringer and or octave down and some modulation haha. I had a Ravish Sitar for a spell, it was fun but I lust after the real thing or a Jerry Jones haha


----------



## BurntFingers

I've been working on this guy for a month. It's essentially a dual overdrive circuit controlled via a single dual gang pot. One is soft clipping LEDs and allowing more highs through, the other is a soft clipping 914 side which takes care of the beefy stuff and there's a healthy overlap in the middle because that's where the fun is.

I was rolling exotic op amps for an hour yesterday and settled on the good ol tl072, they just sound good and the noise is minimal.

Honestly this thing is killer. I can think of a sound and find it in there somewhere. 

The only pedal that I now know uses the dual gang thing is the bd2 but the Sundog is a little different in that each stage has different clipping and frequency response.

The topography goes led clipping, into a fixed gain stage of 10, then into the 914 clipping, through the active BMT tone stack and then out. 

This is the reason I was trying to find a predrilled 1590bb but in the end just did it myself.

The artwork is inspired by the view from my kitchen window, the name is my furry pal who enjoys the sun on the deck.











I think it needs different knobs though.


----------



## dlazzarini

BurntFingers said:


> I've been working on this guy for a month. It's essentially a dual overdrive circuit controlled via a single dual gang pot. One is soft clipping LEDs and allowing more highs through, the other is a soft clipping 914 side which takes care of the beefy stuff and there's a healthy overlap in the middle because that's where the fun is.
> 
> I was rolling exotic op amps for an hour yesterday and settled on the good ol tl072, they just sound good and the noise is minimal.
> 
> Honestly this thing is killer. I can think of a sound and find it in there somewhere.
> 
> The only pedal that I now know uses the dual gang thing is the bd2 but the Sundog is a little different in that each stage has different clipping and frequency response.
> 
> The topography goes led clipping, into a fixed gain stage of 10, then into the 914 clipping, through the active BMT tone stack and then out.
> 
> This is the reason I was trying to find a predrilled 1590bb but in the end just did it myself.
> 
> The artwork is inspired by the view from my kitchen window, the name is my furry pal who enjoys the sun on the deck.
> 
> View attachment 7956
> 
> 
> View attachment 7957
> 
> 
> I think it needs different knobs though.


Nice


----------



## lcipher3

keeping my eyes peeled.....


----------



## Elijah-Baley

I couldn't order material in these last months, so I have a bunch of complete board, incomplete board and just partial parts in the bag for some pedals.
Speaker Cranker and Smash Drive almost done. I'm working on a Splitter Blend with extra features. I'm working on a Mockman 2.0. I have to finish a Wolly Mammoth and a Fulltone Ultimate Octave, and my simple project of a preamp. I have to start or finish to build Revv G2, Dr. Boogie. And an extra footswitch box for my Nux Looper.
I guess that's it.


----------



## zgrav

Robert said:


> As far as the basic power amp is concerned it's working, I just need to find the part number for the correct jacks in order to top mount them in a 125B enclosure.    The imported jacks that Tayda sells are slightly to wide to fit without sanding/filing down the corners.... Less than ideal.
> 
> Neutrik makes one that is slimmer,   I just need to hunt down the part number and adjust the dimensions of the PCB slightly.


These board-mounted audio jacks from Newark Electronics would probably fit ---  NRJ6HM-1  (stock number 10J0809) -- Description: STEREO AUDIO JACK, 1/4", 3POS, PCB; No. of Contacts:3Contacts; Gender:Jack; Pin Diameter:6.35mm; Connector Mounting Panel Mount; Contact Plating:Silver Plated Contacts; Product Range*:Slim Series*---  they are the ones used in the new power supply switching board that Peter Rutter offered through Indiegogo earlier this year.


----------



## Robert

Yes those would fit, the ones used on the Power I/O board here would fit as well, but they have to insulated. 
The metal sleeve is a problem.

It looks like they have a plastic sleeve version (NRJ6HF) in the same series though... I'll have to order some and check them out.

Figures, I just paid $23 for next day air shipping of a 70 cent part yesterday.


----------



## zgrav

Robert said:


> Yes those would fit, the ones used on the Power I/O board here would fit as well, but they have to insulated.
> The metal sleeve is a problem.
> 
> It looks like they have a plastic sleeve version (NRJ6HF) in the same series though... I'll have to order some and check them out.
> 
> Figures, I just paid $23 for next day air shipping of a 70 cent part yesterday.


I had forgotten that the output jack needs to be isolated from the enclosure.


----------



## Robert

zgrav said:


> I had forgotten that the output jack needs to be isolated from the enclosure.



I think I found what we need, I'm going to order a couple and see if they're a good fit.


----------



## mdc

Nostradoomus said:


> Testing LDRs in the DeadEndFX Charonium (Lastgasp Misty Cave clone). Using the wooden top of some Cohiba matches I got in Cuba as a light shield in front of the enclosure I intend to put it in. Can probably sneak another circuit in there too.
> 
> View attachment 7854



@Nostradoomus how'd this turn out? I have one of those PCBs in my holidays-to-do pile and just ordered the vactrol and chips a few days ago. The demos all sound weirdmazing, so I'm excited to get it done. Great choice on the enclosure too.


----------



## Nostradoomus

mdc said:


> @Nostradoomus how'd this turn out? I have one of those PCBs in my holidays-to-do pile and just ordered the vactrol and chips a few days ago. The demos all sound weirdmazing, so I'm excited to get it done. Great choice on the enclosure too.



It sounds reeeally good, definitely a worthwhile build. I used the classic yellow LED/Tayda LDR combo. Haven’t boxed it yet though as I want to put a small dirt circuit in there with it and still have some testing to do there.


----------



## Bobbyd67

I know I am getting a diy guitar kit for Christmas but having never built a guitar I decided to rebuild my first guitar ever, a fender squire, as practice.

Taking it apart got me thinking and i started to go a little bit overboard on this ....i think that building pedals has given some kind of disease !!!

I decided to see how many on board effects I could cram into it xD so... So far I managed to fit 5. First in the chain is a smoothie board from the beans (phase 45) second is a emerald ring (green ringner) into a blues breaker type circuit from guitarpcb. After we got a vero built black as fuzz and ending on a DOD 250 distortion also on vero  I got all the switching almost done, 5 dpdt non true bypass for the effects and one main 3pdt on off switch . Still got the power to do ! Here's a few pics


----------



## Gordo

Insanity!!!  At least you won't need a pedalboard


----------



## giovanni

I just got like 12 different boards from ppcb in the mail on Monday, but I still need to order all the parts. I’m currently in the process of finishing 3 fuzz factory clones to give out to friends (I bought like 25 germanium transistors that sound really good so I decided to build a few of these). These use the gpcb boards so they require a lot of wiring which is just frustrating for me, I can’t wait to start the ppcb builds which have minimal wiring. I’ll post pics soon.


----------



## Barry

giovanni said:


> I just got like 12 different boards from ppcb in the mail on Monday, but I still need to order all the parts. I’m currently in the process of finishing 3 fuzz factory clones to give out to friends (I bought like 25 germanium transistors that sound really good so I decided to build a few of these). These use the gpcb boards so they require a lot of wiring which is just frustrating for me, I can’t wait to start the ppcb builds which have minimal wiring. I’ll post pics soon.


I feel you man. I got gpcb boards I'll probably never build since starting with ppcb


----------



## DGWVI

Another kit-bashed guitar synth thing.
This one splits at the input into two separate PLL circuits (Parasit 0415 & Raygun Youth), a Robot clone, and a JFET clean boost so these are all running parallel. The output of this goes into an Haarp with adjustable clock. Next is a Trembling Loon and finishes up with a Dark Rift delay.
There are expression jacks to control Robot CTRL, Arp Speed, Trem Speed, Delay time, Delay Feedback, and Delay mix.
There is an effects loop between the synthfuzz and arpanoid, and it's all powered from a single 9v jack and housed in a custom steel enclosure


----------



## DGWVI

Triple fucko RAT build - Life into Turbo RAT into Blowerbox clones (Fuzzdog boards) with numerous tweaks utilizing the Nanolog Quantum Tunneling devices in place of clipping diodes. The Life clone uses the Nanolog N1A and Germanium diodes, the Turbo Rat switches between red LEDs and the Nanolog N2, while the Blowerbox switches between infrared LEDs and the Nanolog N3. I've also added a pot to the Life to adjust the bias of the first stage on the Ringer circuit. The extra pot on the Blowerbox is Chucks bass control. Just waiting on knobs


----------



## Gordo

Good gawd you've been busy!!  Good job on the multi's, they look like they're built like Sherman tanks!  I don't envy the knob budget though


----------



## DGWVI

Gordo said:


> Good gawd you've been busy!!  Good job on the multi's, they look like they're built like Sherman tanks!  I don't envy the knob budget though


Our goal with the design was to evoke the aesthetics of a few of our favorite 70s pedal enclosures with a bit of a retro synth vibe but built to be more robust. Here's a vid of my buddy driving over one
*




 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2790375114554901
			



*


----------



## DGWVI

Here's a quick vid showing how they're made, and the nifty back fastening


----------



## fig

Rock snd Roll! Who wouldn't want a pedal they could drive over? 🎸


----------



## DGWVI

Another multi in the works. This one is 99.9% PedalPCB. Anyone wanna guess what's going in it?


----------



## Nostradoomus

3 fuzz foundry deluxe?


----------



## Barry

DGWVI said:


> Another multi in the works. This one is 99.9% PedalPCB. Anyone wanna guess what's going in it?



Revv series? no too many holes


----------



## Grubb

Barry said:


> Revv series?


I thought that at first too, but they only have 5 knobs and a switch.


----------



## DGWVI

Nostradoomus said:


> 3 fuzz foundry deluxe?


Nope, only one fuzz



Barry said:


> Revv series? no too many holes


Nope. And, I've added holes for mods to each of the three circuits


----------



## giovanni

Robert said:


> I don't trace visually, I always use a DMM so I really don't care how many layers are in the thing.    Unless you're tracing from photos a four layer board is no more complicated than a single sided board.


What’s a DMM?


----------



## Nostradoomus

Digital Multimeter


----------



## Mothman

Robert said:


> View attachment 7497


Any news on this? I love it!


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

What’s the ‘Perpetua’ all about? Sounds cool


----------



## Cucurbitam0schata

Bricksnbeatles said:


> What’s the ‘Perpetua’ all about? Sounds cool


I'm hoping that's a pedal that drones on forever, in perpetuity, frozen in time, like a big 'ol pile of bagpipes... 🤞


----------



## Robert




----------



## giovanni

I’m very excited about the Atreides!


----------



## fig

man...now I have resistor-bin-envy 

oh yeah...the pedal is great too


----------



## jpier2012

Walrus Audio Polychrome, or Julianna? The Caesar is soooo good, I need more!!


----------



## caiofilipini

Experimenting with mods for my stock '90s Cry Baby:


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

I modded my mid-90's Cry Baby a couple of years ago.  Those Dunlop boards and not nearly as robust as the PedalPCB Tear Jerker.  I added an 8-position rotary switch for selecting the capacitor in the tuned network, a Q pot and a _Gilmour Switch_ that more-or-less swaps the input and output for that signature tone in *Echoes*. Now that I have a Tear Jerker board, I'll redo it so it's cleaner. Only thing I don't like about the Tear Jerker is it doesn't have the emitter-follower buffer up front. Easily fixed with a bit o' Vero.


----------



## Big Monk

Chuck D. Bones said:


> I modded my mid-90's Cry Baby a couple of years ago.  Those Dunlop boards and not nearly as robust as the PedalPCB Tear Jerker.  I added an 8-position rotary switch for selecting the capacitor in the tuned network, a Q pot and a _Gilmour Switch_ that more-or-less swaps the input and output for that signature tone in *Echoes*. Now that I have a Tear Jerker board, I'll redo it so it's cleaner. Only thing I don't like about the Tear Jerker is it doesn't have the emitter-follower buffer up front. Easily fixed with a bit o' Vero.



I need to invest in a Tear Jerker so I can get this Sabbadius Soul Inductor and Chase Tone Wah pot in action. I had the same thought as you about the buffer and I think I may have my own board made up as a retrofit to switch for input to output for flexibility. 

I also want to make a fixed wah and a switcher box that allows me switch the Wah upstream and downstream of fuzz.


----------



## Kroars

Robert said:


> View attachment 7176


Whatever happened to the Levitation? We gonna see a Transvection pcb in the near future?


----------



## caiofilipini

Playing around with a Big Muff / Dope Priest:


----------



## dawson

I have no idea what the PedalPCB "Perpetua" currently in development is going to be, but I'm fairly certain it's going to change my life forever.


----------



## Robert

Well.... this is my morning so far.


----------



## Betty Wont

Is that an ultrasonic cleaner? or a vacuum pump?


----------



## Robert

That's the vacuum sealer that seals all of the PCB shipments.

It's time for the semiannual flush / oil change.... Such fun!


----------



## Dali

Robert said:


> That's the vacuum sealer that seals all of the PCB shipments.



Still better than tracing Fuzz #583...  😛


----------



## Robert

Dali said:


> Still better than tracing Fuzz #583...  😛



Hey hey hey, shouldn't you be soldering something right now?


----------



## fig

His iron busted, your sucker-thingy is on the blink. It must be Friday.


----------



## peccary

I thought you were de-gooping a flux capacitor there.


----------



## Dali

Robert said:


> Hey hey hey, shouldn't you be soldering something right now?


Already bought a FX888.

Who's winning?  😛


----------



## Robert

You won't regret it.     

The vacuum sealer wasn't broken btw....  this was just regular maintenance that has to be done every six months.

In hindsight, I'll probably go with a dry pump next time.


----------



## Feral Feline

The packaging is awesome. I'm not working on any PedalPCB projects yet, 'cause the packaging is so damn good, I figure it'll be good for my move. Exception: Low Tide. I'm ripping that sucker open as soon as it gets here. It'll probably be my last pedal build here.


----------



## Robert

Enclosures are ready for two of this weeks new prototypes.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Robert said:


> Enclosures are ready for two of this weeks new prototypes.
> 
> View attachment 12427


Do I spot a window for a 7-segment display?


----------



## Robert

Bricksnbeatles said:


> Do I spot a window for a 7-segment display?


Nah, nothing like that.     That's for a rocker switch.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Robert said:


> Nah, nothing like that.     That's for a rocker switch.


Ahhh so it’s the univibe that you were mentioning last week!


----------



## Robert

Yep, that's the one. 

The other one hasn't been mentioned yet.


----------



## Gordo

er ma gerd it's the univibe!


----------



## Harry Klippton

I told myself no new projects but I want a univibe!


----------



## Robert




----------



## fig

Tayda pre-drilled with faceplate and fuzzy dice?


----------



## Gordo

Oh shit...


----------



## Robert

Tayda can't cut the square hole for the paddle / rocker switch.   It's really easy to do by hand though.

There will be three faceplates available... One for a standard toggle switch, one for the paddle switch shown, and another for an NKK rocker switch.


----------



## Robert




----------



## fig

Damn! Sell me that one and call it done


----------



## GarrettRSound

I’ve been looking for a Univibe to build for the last week or so, this is perfect! Any ETA on when the board will be available?


----------



## r.callison

HYPE


----------



## JamieJ

This looks insanely good! Can’t wait to build this!


----------



## Gordo

I'm so on this


----------



## cooder

Killa!


----------



## Barry

I'm feeling a little faint!


----------



## Robert

GarrettRSound said:


> Any ETA on when the board will be available?


About two weeks.    I'm working out some last minute details then I'll get a full batch on order.


----------



## caiofilipini

Ohhhhh, boy. I need this!


----------



## dan.schumaker

Nice!  Looks a lot like a Dual Uni-vibe I made up a while ago


----------



## Gordo

Dan, that looks killer!


----------



## JamieJ

dan.schumaker said:


> Nice!  Looks a lot like a Dual Uni-vibe I made up a while ago
> View attachment 12522


That looks immense - have you got any gut shots to share?


----------



## dan.schumaker

JamieJ said:


> That looks immense - have you got any gut shots to share?


Here it is before I powdercoated and etched the enclosure


----------



## JamieJ

dan.schumaker said:


> Here it is before I powdercoated and etched the enclosure
> View attachment 12523


Amazing!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Robert

thewintersoldier said:


> What's the other one?!



The other one..... well... the PCBs for that one arrive today, so let me actually build one before I say too much.  (it could fail miserably)

_It's not overdrive, fuzz, or distortion... _


----------



## fig

flange-o-riffic


----------



## Robert

fig said:


> flange-o-riffic



Not yet, but we'll get there.


----------



## JamieJ

Robert said:


> About two weeks.    I'm working out some last minute details then I'll get a full batch on order.


It's going to be a long two weeks.


----------



## GarrettRSound

If the other one is a Carbon Copy then I think I’ll finally be able to have a 100% DIY board


----------



## Robert

Nah, haha, not a Carbon Copy.


----------



## Robert




----------



## JamieJ

Robert said:


> View attachment 12555


Haha that is so sneaky that you have blurred out the ICs 🤣 
It looks amazing though - I don’t even know what it is but I want it!


----------



## peccary

JamieJ said:


> Haha that is so sneaky that you have blurred out the ICs 🤣
> It looks amazing though - I don’t even know what it is but I want it!



Virtual goop!


----------



## JamieJ

peccary said:


> Virtual goop!


Can you degoop virtual goop with photoshop? Where is @music6000 haha


----------



## Robert

Full details in _juuuust _a bit.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Don’t mind me— I’ll just be going through the wishlist threads to find every requested three knob pedal that would warrant stacked PCBs


----------



## Robert

thewintersoldier said:


> Mr. Fancy pants with the relay bypass...cork sniffery has entered the chat 🤣



It was necessary for this one.....  You'll thank me later.


----------



## Robert

thewintersoldier said:


> If it's for a momentary latching feature...



You're definitely on to something.


----------



## Gordo

Mmmmm...sandwich...


----------



## Feral Feline

JamieJ said:


> Can you degoop virtual goop with photoshop? Where is @music6000 haha


I read about cops doing that to catch a nutter who used a spiral morph to hide his face and taunt the cops; so the gendarmes just unspiralled the pic and had a complete clear look of idiot's face. 
'Twas a dark case, as I recall, and the world made a better place by having the dummy off the streets.


Back to the pedal in question...


Supercalibrateaflangelisticexpialdelaycious !


----------



## Robert

VIIB Vibrato - PedalPCB.com
					

Compare to Boss VB-2 Vibrato




					www.pedalpcb.com
				




This is the PedalPCB VIIB, a project inspired by the Boss VB-2.

The controls are *Rate*, *Depth*, and *Rise Time*.

What happened to the mode switch, you ask?    Where we're going we don't need "mode switches" ...   All three modes (plus an additional True-Bypass mode) are available with a single footswitch.   No need for a rotary, no need for a second footswitch.

This has an integrated customized version of the Intelligent Relay Bypass system.    Tap the footswitch to activate/bypass, or hold the footswitch for momentary mode. 

There are two modes of switching, True-Bypass or Classic.

*True-Bypass* mode behaves as you would expect.   When the vibrato effect is not active the entire circuit is bypassed by the onboard relay.    The LED glows red when the effect is active, or turns off when the effect is bypassed.

*Classic* mode behaves like the original, when the effect is bypassed the BBD circuit is still active but the LFO is stopped.     This is useful for dead silent switching.   The LED glows red when the effect is active, or glows blue when the effect is in "soft" bypass.

The switching mode can be changed by holding down the footswitch while power is applied.

No unobtainium components (BA634 / BA662)  are required, everything is currently in production and available at the usual sources. (Possibly with the exception of the V3207D and V3102D currently, because of the global chip crisis)


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Yay!


----------



## Feral Feline

That VIIB brings tiers to mine eyes. 😻


----------



## nikyramone

Oh no! another vibrato that I need


----------



## giovanni

Feral Feline said:


> That VIIB brings tiers to mine eyes. 😻


Pun 🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥


----------



## CoriolisEffects

Robert said:


> View attachment 7857



Whatever happened with this one? Was really looking forward to it....


----------



## Robert

Let's bend some tone.


----------



## giovanni

I saw one on reverb for like $1000…


----------



## Robert

For $1000 you can have this one.


----------



## giovanni




----------



## Robert

Uhhh huh, tryin to lowball with that $1000 offer I see?


----------



## Harry Klippton

thewintersoldier said:


> I'm gonna be pissed if there is silicon transistors in there lol mine is still better, and my knobs are superior because they have white lines


And it doesn't say boss.


----------



## JamieJ

Is it based on a MKII?


----------



## Dali

So Roland learned from EQD Life Pedal that making a limited Edition of pedals creates publicity...


----------



## Robert

The trick is to keep rereleasing the limited edition / final run pedals over and over and over.


----------



## giovanni

Robert said:


> Uhhh huh, tryin to lowball with that $1000 offer I see?
> 
> View attachment 12936


Can’t blame me for trying!!


----------



## Gordo

Remember the used instrument market before the internet?


----------



## finebyfine

more like waza crap


----------



## Dali

Josh just did a live on TB-2W






He started playing it at 28:40


----------



## Coda

Dali said:


> Josh just did a live on TB-2W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He started playing it at 28:40


The one demo I saw of the pedal before it was released was not impressive. I look forward to watching that and seeing if the first review was accurate…


----------



## uranium_jones

Robert said:


> The trick is to keep rereleasing the limited edition / final run pedals over and over and over.


I didn't know there was a KISS Reunion Farewell Tour pedal.


----------



## Robert

I haven't watched any of the demos, but in person I think it sounds pretty good (especially on the 12V setting)... not $1000+ good, but good.

I'll probably hang on to this one.


----------



## JamieJ

Robert said:


> I haven't watched any of the demos, but in person I think it sounds pretty good (especially on the 12V setting)... not $1000+ good, but good.
> 
> I'll probably hang on to this one.


No doubt it is a good investment and will be £3k in a few years time.


----------



## Robert

thewintersoldier said:


> this is why you need to just rip the band aid off and do a pigtronix rototron. I don't care what size it is and if it has stacked boards!



Not trying to get any hopes up yet.... but just sayin....


----------



## cooder

Man the Rototron would be amazeballs with glitter!


----------



## ryland

Question on the TB-2w - I also managed to get one for retail price, and I think it sounds good for the price…but it does have a lot more hiss than I expected, even for a GE fuzz.  Does yours seem extra hissy?


----------



## Robert

Too much modulation will make you go blind.   🥸


----------



## temol

I thought you could go blind from other activities ...


----------



## jubal81

cooder said:


> Man the Rototron would be amazeballs with glitter!


This would be awesome as a burn. Just add "that would be amazeballs with glitter" to any silly idea.


----------



## JamieJ

Robert said:


> Too much modulation will make you go blind.   🥸


We are all grown ups. It’s up to us whether we want to go blind or not. You just keep the modulation pedals coming!


----------



## Mothman

what happened with the alpha omicron? not gonna see the light?


----------



## music6000

Robert said:


> Not trying to get any hopes up yet.... but just sayin....
> 
> View attachment 13139


With only 4 Knobbies, will it fit in a 1590b!?????


----------



## music6000

thewintersoldier said:


> It sure as hell won't have side mounted jacks lol


After all the jacks are fitted, there wont be any room left for anything else lol!


----------



## Robert

music6000 said:


> With only 4 Knobbies, will it fit in a 1590b!?????



At this point I'm not ruling out two 1590DD's connected together with 32-pin ribbon cables.


----------



## BurntFingers

Back in the day I used to handpaint everything.

This is some sort of UFO abduction happening in the wilderness but mostly looks like a kettlebell blasting off. Both interpretations are cool. 






It's a circuit I've been working on, one of my own, involving 4 opamp stages doing some stuff. The boost switch is the last opamp stage and selects a gain range range of 1.2-12x on the pot, so with the main gain low and the boost on full you get some nice round fat chunk. But with the gain up high and boost on zero you get a healthy boost in the upper mids. It turned out rather well.




A 3 way toggle for some clipping action. 





This is why I need a dual footswitch 125b.


----------



## Robert

Mothman said:


> what happened with the alpha omicron? not gonna see the light?



Eventually, yes.


----------



## JamieJ

@PedalPCB - lots of people have mentioned on the forum how many builds they have going on at once. I would love to know how many traces you have had on your to do list when you have been busiest?


----------



## Robert

My "to do" list is never ending.   

There are:

Pedals that I'm searching for
Pedals that are here but waiting to be traced
Pedals that are currently in the process of being traced
Pedals that are traced, waiting for a layout
Layouts that are complete but waiting to be verified
Layouts that need to be revisited for some reason

This is my desk (they're usually sitting on a table to the side, not scattered all over the place like this)




This is the end of my workbench




This is the shelf where things sit in some form of limbo


----------



## Robert

This was not an easy one to track down....


----------



## fig

You are doing an awesome job!


----------



## Robert

fig said:


> You are doing an awesome job!



Which reverb?


----------



## fig

Robert said:


> Which reverb?


Doh! I read it back and it sounded disrespectful, and that is the opposite of how I feel.


----------



## Robert

I didn't take it that way at all.


----------



## music6000

Robert said:


> This was not an easy one to track down....
> 
> View attachment 13220


Brett Kingman came up with THIRTY SOMETHING rename after VOX didn't appreciate the first batch being ACE THIRTY!




This was the one I was after!


----------



## Robert




----------



## finebyfine

music6000 said:


> Brett Kingman came up with THIRTY SOMETHING rename after VOX didn't appreciate the first batch being ACE THIRTY!
> 
> View attachment 13228
> This was the one I was after!



He should have called it the 8:30


----------



## Barry

Robert said:


> This was not an easy one to track down....
> 
> View attachment 13220


Sweet, I really like a lot of the Wampler stuff


----------



## Robert

I think this is my favorite Wampler pedal so far.     

Gain and Boost cranked up is probably the best Brian May in a pedal I've heard.


----------



## jubal81

Robert said:


> I think this is my favorite Wampler pedal so far.
> 
> Gain and Boost cranked up is probably the best Brian May in a pedal I've heard.


I've been wondering, since you've been through literally hundreds, if you have any 'sleeper' recommendations - really good circuits that maybe aren't as popular.


----------



## fig

I just opened the mail. I gotta say, these 2 vibe boards are exceptional and the faceplate for the ElectroVibe is spot on! Got my cheat-sheet sticker too! 

Also got a half dozen C500 dual pots from elsewhere...if only I could remember why?


----------



## jjjimi84

So pumped for the ace thirty!

Sleepers for me are the celestial drive, jet drive and the skylight. I play them quite a bit. 

I would love to know what the worst sellers/sleepers are conversely I think it would be very interesting to see what the best sellers are and why is it a klone.


----------



## SillyOctpuss

fig said:


> Also got a half dozen C500 dual pots from elsewhere...if only I could remember why?



After taking a break from building for almost 3 years I keep finding things in my stash that I have no memory ordering and no idea what they were ordered for.


----------



## Feral Feline

When I find something I can't remember why it was ordered, I do a quick search of my computer's hard-drive for that item.
For instance, I might type in 2SK208 and the Low Tide comes up, but also AMT SS-11a and the Boss ME-33. Makes for some interesting info-discovery from time to time.

Key-word searches online sometimes work, but often you get too much unrelated garbage.


----------



## music6000

Feral Feline said:


> When I find something I can't remember why it was ordered, I do a quick search of my computer's hard-drive for that item.
> For instance, I might type in 2SK208 and the Low Tide comes up, but also AMT SS-11a and the Boss ME-33. Makes for some interesting info-discovery from time to time.
> 
> Key-word searches online sometimes work, but often you get too much unrelated garbage.


I do a similar thing by going into Outlook (email) & type in the *Search* column it tells me the dates when I purchased a part.
 I can cross reference with a  PCB or Graphic that I ordered or drew up!
I also use it to reorder the same part numbers for components.


----------



## Grubb

Well hello there! How far away is this guy? One of my must-haves! I was going to get a board from another manufacturer but would rather get one from here.


----------



## Robert

Grubb said:


> Well hello there! How far away is this guy? One of my must-haves! I was going to get a board from another manufacturer but would rather get one from here.



I might be wrong, but I don't think the board offered by any of the other guys is exactly the same as the MXR.     I believe those are JFET adaptations of the amp schematic.... This is (quite) a bit different.    This has opamps, and more opamps, and what's that?  Oh.... more opamps.

Not saying that's better or worse, just not the same.

(If there IS a schematic of this thing already floating around I'd love to see it, it could sure save me some time)

It's going to be a little while, that circuit is rather complicated, but I did crack it open a few days ago to put it in queue.


----------



## Robert




----------



## Dali

Re: NG-3™

If I build one, I will call it "The Serial OD" because it seems so important on that gooped one.


----------



## benny_profane

How’re you getting in there without breaking the seal? You’re inviting some Indians Jones type curse upon yourself if you’re not careful…


----------



## Grubb

Robert said:


> I might be wrong, but I don't think the board offered by any of the other guys is exactly the same as the MXR.     I believe those are JFET adaptations of the amp schematic.... This is (quite) a bit different.    This has opamps, and more opamps, and what's that?  Oh.... more opamps.
> 
> It's going to be a little while, that circuit is rather complicated, but I did crack it open a few days ago to put it in queue.


I had thought the PCB Guitar Mania offering was a copy of this pedal, but you're right, it's a preamp based on the head. 

I'm in no hurry, I have more projects on the go than I can poke a stick at. I am glad to hear that it's in the queue though 🙌


----------



## palelight

Robert said:


> View attachment 13465



Nice, plans for the new PCB to have the integrated buffer, like the Semi-Sweet update?


----------



## Robert

benny_profane said:


> How’re you getting in there without breaking the seal?


Without breakin the _what?   _I'll smack that bastard with a sledge hammer if that's what it takes.  

Seriously though, the seals are gone, didn't even give it a second thought.


----------



## finebyfine

What's the gooping/seals on the NG-3? Google image search is no help rn


----------



## benny_profane

finebyfine said:


> What's the gooping/seals on the NG-3? Google image search is no help rn


There’s a ‘warrantee’ sticker on (many?) Cornish pedals to prevent removing the back plate.


----------



## Barry

benny_profane said:


> There’s a ‘warrantee’ sticker on (many?) Cornish pedals to prevent removing the back plate.


Yes but anyone looking to trace a pedal isn't worried about a Warranty


----------



## benny_profane

Barry said:


> Yes but anyone looking to trace a pedal isn't worried about a Warranty


That was the joke :-/


----------



## Robert

The warranty is two years, non transferrable... considering the superior build quality I wouldn't expect any failures within that period.

Yep, I was just joking as well, the stickers were still intact a few hours ago.


----------



## Feral Feline

What !?

No memes?
But so many to choose from...








Anyway, it bodes well for my growing "Kernow" line of pedals...


----------



## Robert

Woaaaah we're half way there.   Wooooaaah the goop is off of there.

We got a plan, and we'll trace it I swear.


----------



## music6000

Robert said:


> Woaaaah we're half way there.   Wooooaaah the goop is off of there.
> 
> We got a plan, and we'll trace it I swear.
> 
> View attachment 13517


Well Well I say Son, that Goop must have been stuck on good, It's darn ripped of a complete layer of the Board!!!   

This will probably all fit in a 1590b with a standard 2 layer PCB.


----------



## Feral Feline

Robert said:


> Woaaaah we're half way there.   Wooooaaah the goop is off of there.
> 
> We got a plan, and we'll trace it I swear.
> 
> View attachment 13517



Feral's hopin' this dirt'll soon be in stock
Now stuck in his head's a riff with a box that talks
So rough, it's rough...


----------



## Teddeeh

Grubb said:


> I had thought the PCB Guitar Mania offering was a copy of this pedal, but you're right, it's a preamp based on the head.
> 
> I'm in no hurry, I have more projects on the go than I can poke a stick at. I am glad to hear that it's in the queue though 🙌


Can confirm the pcb guitar mania is NOT the mxr 5150. Theres not much gain to it.

the mxr 5150 is the teeeeets. So is the diamondhead. That was a complete shock- i got it on a whim for cheap and blew me away. The demos online just havent done it justice. Maybe wes hauch’s. But still didnt sound like what it can do.


----------



## Grubb

Teddeeh said:


> So is the diamondhead. That was a complete shock- i got it on a whim for cheap and blew me away.


One for the Wish List on here?


----------



## Robert

Grubb said:


> One for the Wish List on here?



It's already in queue to be traced.


----------



## Wizardofwoz66

Robert said:


> I might be wrong, but I don't think the board offered by any of the other guys is exactly the same as the MXR.     I believe those are JFET adaptations of the amp schematic.... This is (quite) a bit different.    This has opamps, and more opamps, and what's that?  Oh.... more opamps.
> 
> Not saying that's better or worse, just not the same.
> 
> (If there IS a schematic of this thing already floating around I'd love to see it, it could sure save me some time)
> 
> It's going to be a little while, that circuit is rather complicated, but I did crack it open a few days ago to put it in queue.


I made the PCB Guitar Mania version of this and was highly disappointed in it, though now there is a modded version of the build doc claiming that it actually gives it some high gain sounds (lots of complaints on the original board that it was essentially just an overdrive, certainly not high gain). I haven't gone back and switched out parts to see if they actually fixed it, but theirs certainly uses a bunch of op amps and no JFETs, not sure how it matches up to what you've found: https://pcbguitarmania.com/product/wolfgang-5051/

Edit: It has two JFETS, an input buffer and maybe the second is an output buffer of some kind? A little strange, it's right before the EQ section and the last op amp, which I would assume is acting as a buffer as well. 

That being said, I'd like to build this again and see how it sounds from a better source lol


----------



## Robert

I'm still in the process of tracing it but I'm far enough in to say that these are two _completely_ different circuits.


----------



## temol

Wolfgang = Bajaman's EVH *overdrive*. It's definitely not a high gain pedal. Both jfets act as a buffers.








						BAJA EVH overdrive pedal project 090218
					

Here it is at long last - the Peavey EVH 5150 preamp section in a nice friendly 9v overdrive pedal format. You can build it with or without the tone stack and recovery stage or make it switchable - the choice is all yours :wink: This circuit is my




					www.freestompboxes.org


----------



## Robert

To be fair, the MXR is called the "5150 Overdrive" as well, but it's definitely high gain.

These days it seems the line between overdrive/distortion is so blurry they just go with whatever sounds catchier in the name.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

My review of the PCBGM 5051 schematic is a big thumbs down.  Looking fwd to a much better board from PPCB.


----------



## Robert




----------



## JamieJ

This is badass! That John Mayer preamp is just asking for a PCB now 😉


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

Glass-FETs!


----------



## Robert

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Glass-FETs!



Reckon we can emulate the sound of _real _JFETs using tubes?     🤔


----------



## carlinb17

Put me down for a pre-pre-order


----------



## fig

carlinb17 said:


> Put me down for a pre-pre-order


Bar-keep!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

I hope you're also working on boards for EL86, EL84 and 6L6G.


----------



## fig

I foresee a warm glow on my bench. Hot dang!


----------



## carlinb17

i love the smell of cooking tubes in the morning, it smells like victory!


----------



## Robert




----------



## Dan0h

Yes yes yes yes yes. Where is the preorder button!!!!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

SCHWING!


----------



## andare

Don't even know what I'm looking at but I see a tube... I want.


----------



## uranium_jones

beginning to wonder if I'm the only one here who's never had a tube amp


----------



## Dan0h

thewintersoldier said:


> I can't wait to see the trouble shooting threads/burn reports


I didn’t even think of that. Maybe I’m optimistic, or maybe its because I’ve been around tubes for so long, but let’s hope anyone who orders one knows better. Lol.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

While I’m quite sure that’s a tube preamp pedal more in the vein of a Butler tube driver or the John Mayer thing that people are talking about, I think something along the lines of a Garnet Herzog overdrive/fuzz unit in a pedal-format would be especially exceptional, and I believe the first 12AX7 could be replaced with transistors without a considerable effect on the performance while keeping it at a manageable size (1590xx maybe?). Definitely would need a dedicated PS though, since a charge pump wouldn’t cut it.

I’ll definitely be getting whatever this PCB is whenever it becomes available though!

Tube preamp pedals today, tomorrow the world (or maybe at least a bias tremolo)!


----------



## fig

thewintersoldier said:


> I'v been working on tube amps for a long time as well, but alot of times the tubes are cold, or removed. Usually in amps I'm more concerned with not completing ground to get shocked or discharging capacitors. In pedals, this is gonna be fun!


We could start a _Tube Triage _thread.


----------



## music6000

Robert said:


> View attachment 16000




The *? *or does it have a name


----------



## carlinb17

music6000 said:


> The *? *or does it have a name
> 
> View attachment 16018


I vote for “Polaris”


----------



## Feral Feline

HERZOG +1 and then some.

A Herzog would be the (Taking Care of) BUSINESS!


I really like Tube pedals. 

I don't like tubes sticking up out of tube-pedals, I really don't like when tubes are sticking up-through near footswitches. 



However this one turns out, I will get it.


----------



## Robert

This one was just a "proof of concept" prototype, it wasn't meant to be boxed up.


----------



## Feral Feline

Phew! Mega-relieved. Had me worried for half a heartbeat,  🩺📉 because it's not unheard of for tubes to be jutting out of enclosures near stompswitches (*cough*MawdKitz*cough*cough*)

Somebody should let MawedKitz in on that "proof of concept" concept.  😹  Let'm know 'bout top jacks while at it. I would've bought nearly all their kits when I was starting out but for the side-jack paradim [sic] when there's plenty O room for  proper top-jacks.

As for a prototype being boxed up...
Wait! What about that box you posted in the hole-drilling thread — that enclosure had plenty of ventilation for the tuberotype!


----------



## music6000

Feral Feline said:


> Phew! Mega-relieved. Had me worried for half a heartbeat,  🩺📉 because it's not unheard of for tubes to be jutting out of enclosures near stompswitches (*cough*MawdKitz*cough*cough*)
> 
> Somebody should let MawedKitz in on that "proof of concept" concept.  😹  Let'm know 'bout top jacks while at it. I would've bought nearly all their kits when I was starting out but for the side-jack paradim [sic] when there's plenty O room for  proper top-jacks.
> 
> As for a prototype being boxed up...
> Wait! What about that box you posted in the hole-drilling thread — that enclosure had plenty of ventilation for the tuberotype!


This thing can sing!
It's got a 9AU7 in it, Standby LED, On Led, Tone Bypass Toggle from around 2011!:


----------



## Coda

Is it one of those pedalboard lights?…


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Feral Feline said:


> HERZOG +1 and then some.
> 
> A Herzog would be the (Taking Care of) BUSINESS!


I’ve got _no time _for puns like this. I just want a Herzog pedal


----------



## music6000

Bricksnbeatles said:


> I’ve got _no time _for puns like this. I just want a Herzog pedal


----------



## Gordo

That would be awesome!


----------



## Robert

Because no plates should be starved.....


----------



## danfrank

Robert said:


> Because no plates should be starved.....
> 
> View attachment 16135


Nice! What voltage output? A small inverter based HV supply. I like it!


----------



## Robert

This is unloaded.


----------



## mnemonic

I built a high voltage tube buffer once using one of those cheap high voltage boost converters off eBay, it worked for about 20 minutes until one of the filter caps on the boost converter exploded. What a smell. 

I never did bother getting it working again, kinda scared me off those cheap Chinese boost converters. I figure I’ll get to it one day.


----------



## Devoureddeth

music6000 said:


> The *? *or does it have a name
> 
> View attachment 16018


I was hoping this would be the bigger muff but I don't think it actually needs a tube beyond mojo.


----------



## Robert

Devoureddeth said:


> I was hoping this would be the bigger muff but I don't think it actually needs a tube beyond mojo.



That one isn't, but I'm planning to do it soon.


I should add, the Bigger Muff is a squealing, motorboating, oscillating box of pure noise that probably only appeals to a select audience...    This is no "Rams Head".

If you don't _know _you want it, you probably don't want it.


----------



## thesmokingman

the bigger muff ... now that is a name I haven't heard in a long time. (a long time ago, in a facebook group far far away)


----------



## laxu

Robert said:


> Woaaaah we're half way there.   Wooooaaah the goop is off of there.
> 
> We got a plan, and we'll trace it I swear.
> 
> View attachment 13517


The secret is out. Tone is in the black metal logos!


----------



## Robert




----------



## benny_profane

Robert said:


> View attachment 17245


Clever work with the trimmers!


----------



## fig

Gorgeous layout! Terrible pic 🤪


----------



## carlinb17

I like stackable


----------



## Robert

thewintersoldier said:


> Is it a 125b Univibe?



Why yes, yes it is.


----------



## Robert

thewintersoldier said:


> I guessed right what do I get?



Wait, was this a contest?   I didn't even get a chance to enter!   Where's Fig?

Coincidentally there is a stacked flanger prototype coming in the same batch as these.... (Not the Walrus though)


----------



## Big Monk

Robert said:


> Why yes, yes it is.



Is this the more modern version you hinted at recently?


----------



## Robert

Not yet, this is a smaller version of the ElectroVibe (same circuit, but only one speed control).


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

If it’s an A/DA clone then you can be sure that I’m making like 5 of them 😂


----------



## fig

UniVibe contest? I'm on it! We have a winner! Congratulations to @thewintersoldier for finding Waldo! Wha?....oh, for correctly identifying that gorgeous circuit in the crappy pic. The other two winners, did I just type that? Yes, the _other_ two winners will have to do something else I guess. Let's see....a talent show always works in the Hallmark movies...nah, too sappy.

Well by golly, by the time these boards are available you can bet I'll have something thunk out.


----------



## music6000

fig said:


> UniVibe contest? I'm on it! We have a winner! Congratulations to @thewintersoldier for finding Waldo! Wha?....oh, for correctly identifying that gorgeous circuit in the crappy pic. The other two winners, did I just type that? Yes, the _other_ two winners will have to do something else I guess. Let's see....a talent show always works in the Hallmark movies...nah, too sappy.
> 
> Well by golly, by the time these boards are available you can bet I'll have something thunk out.


I found this one available on Amazon, I don't think it's the same :
https://www.amazon.com.au/Luxe-Electra-Compact-Vibe-Pink/dp/B013U4MGBI


----------



## Robert

music6000 said:


> I found this one available on Amazon, I don't think it's the same :



That one must have a bad ground, it hums like crazy.


----------



## fig

Yes....I can _work those into _the.....contest nicely!


----------



## Barry

Robert said:


> View attachment 17245


Why I'm I hearing 2000 Space Odyssey theme in my head


----------



## music6000

Barry said:


> Why I'm I hearing 2000 Space Odyssey theme in my head


Do you have the Stereo on?????


----------



## music6000

Robert said:


> View attachment 17245


Maybe something like this :


----------



## Big Monk

Robert said:


> Not yet, this is a smaller version of the ElectroVibe (same circuit, but only one speed control).



I would be all about this. I am quickly falling in love with the ElectroVibe but I am not sure i get much use out of the dual speeds. A 125B sized pedal like this would be a real treat and would free up some space on my board.

Do you plan on offering a faceplate for this as well?


----------



## music6000

music6000 said:


> Maybe something like this :
> 
> View attachment 17264


Definately a Winner in a 125B Format!!!


----------



## Big Monk

thewintersoldier said:


> If it's an electric mistress you can take my money now



YUP!

I'll send it over right now.


----------



## music6000

Robert said:


> *Not yet, this is a smaller version of the ElectroVibe (same circuit, but only one speed control).*


Hey Members, here is the answer highlighted above from Page 16!
It will look something like this:


			https://forum.pedalpcb.com/attachments/17264/


----------



## music6000

Robert said:


> View attachment 17296


Try adjusting the focus next time!!!


----------



## Coda

Robert said:


> View attachment 17296


You need a bigger camera…


----------



## Robert

Coda said:


> You need a bigger camera…


----------



## music6000

Robert said:


> View attachment 17297


Now the the Focus is too good, You 've taken the *Fun* out of it!!!


----------



## NickC

Robert said:


> Wait, was this a contest?   I didn't even get a chance to enter!   Where's Fig?
> 
> Coincidentally there is a stacked flanger prototype coming in the same batch as these.... (Not the Walrus though)


flaaaangeeeer🤪🤪🤪


----------



## music6000

NickC said:


> flaaaangeeeer🤪🤪🤪


Maybe it's the one Phoebe said was a problem with the Plane that Rachel was on to Paris in '' Friends'' !!!


----------



## Robert

@Bricksnbeatles This one's for you....     





Also just for my own reference (because I will forget, and this will cause panic later)... Note to self: the original _does_ oscillate at some settings with Gain and Boost dimed.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Robert said:


> @Bricksnbeatles This one's for you....
> 
> View attachment 17314


I had a feeling that might be the case when I saw this: 





Sooo… I’m guessing it was you who bought up the first one to pop up on reverb in a long time a month or two ago? I was hoping that was the case when I saw that it had sold 😂
I’m guessing this’ll be called the “Metal Fatigue” or something like that? The “Pud Wud overdrive” just doesn’t have the same ring to it


----------



## temol

I think I've seen a Rototron somewhere here..  where are yoouuu?


----------



## Robert

temol said:


> I think I've seen a Rototron somewhere here..  where are yoouuu?



This little guy?   He's still hanging around.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Robert said:


> This little guy?   He's still hanging around.
> 
> View attachment 17317


Is that a Cali 76 in the top right?
I’ve been meaning to practice my 0201-size SMD hand-soldering 😂


----------



## Robert

Bricksnbeatles said:


> Is that a Cali 76 in the top right?
> I’ve been meaning to practice my 0201-size SMD hand-soldering 😂



I dropped a couple subtle hints about three weeks ago but I don't think anyone noticed.    





__





						FYI: Tayda now sells taller 1590BB enclosures
					

Haven't seen this mentioned yet:     Just the bare enclosure for now it seems.  Custom drill service also applicable to this (even though there is no item to pick, the option exists in the drill service site for 1590BB2)




					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Robert said:


> I dropped a couple subtle hints about three weeks ago but I don't think anyone noticed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI: Tayda now sells taller 1590BB enclosures
> 
> 
> Haven't seen this mentioned yet:     Just the bare enclosure for now it seems.  Custom drill service also applicable to this (even though there is no item to pick, the option exists in the drill service site for 1590BB2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.pedalpcb.com


Ahhhhhhh I saw that, and literally was just like “huh! what a little coincidence!”

I guess I should have remembered…


----------



## temol

There's a ..PRO box behind the Rototron.. is it a 1310?


----------



## Robert

temol said:


> There's a ..PRO box behind the Rototron.. is it a 1310?


Nah, that's the 1305.   Someone did send me one of those a while back though.  It was fairly complex and I was afraid it'd take too long to get it done so I sent it back.   I don't like to keep loaners _forever...._

Maybe one day.


----------



## thesmokingman

man ... rototron ... fairly excited about that one


----------



## NickC

rototron    instant "black hole sun" tone


----------



## Robert




----------



## Harry Klippton

Robert said:


> View attachment 18101


----------



## JamieJ

So the bulb is on the bottom board and protrudes through the top? That’s awesome.


----------



## Big Monk

Robert said:


> View attachment 18101



Sweet Mother of God I need this...


----------



## Robert




----------



## Robert

One good thing though, is that you can tackle it in halves...   

The LFO board will function without the upper audio board attached.


----------



## Big Monk

Robert said:


> View attachment 18109View attachment 18110View attachment 18111



I can’t give you my money fast enough.


----------



## Robert

It's exactly the same circuit as the big ElectroVibe, just no speed switching.

Next one on the bench is a flanger.    Won't have time to start on it today, but just got the enclosure drilled and ready to go.


----------



## fig

Like Billy Idol sang _"It's a...nice day for a.....white washer"_


----------



## Harry Klippton

Robert said:


> It's exactly the same circuit as the big ElectroVibe, just no speed switching.
> 
> Next one on the bench is a flanger.    Won't have time to start on it today, but just got the enclosure drilled and ready to go.
> 
> View attachment 18119





And a white washer 😂


----------



## JamieJ

Harry Klippton said:


> View attachment 18121
> And a white washer 😂


Click bait 🤣


----------



## Big Monk

Robert said:


> It's exactly the same circuit as the big ElectroVibe, just no speed switching.



That’s what’s so exciting. Smaller form factor, same great tone!


Robert said:


> Next one on the bench is a flanger.    Won't have time to start on it today, but just got the enclosure drilled and ready to go.
> 
> View attachment 18119



What’s the basis for this?


----------



## finebyfine

Big Monk said:


> What’s the basis for this?


$5 on the ibanez fl-9, number of knobs, trimpots and ICs match up from this very pixelated zoomed in photo I've spent too long obsessing over. Although I hope I’m wrong and it’s not a 3207 based one


----------



## Robert

Not the FL-9, but I'll check that one out.


----------



## Barry

fig said:


> Like Billy Idol sang _"It's a...nice day for a.....white washer"_


They do make great spacers for those outie jacks


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Robert said:


> It's exactly the same circuit as the big ElectroVibe, just no speed switching.
> 
> Next one on the bench is a flanger.    Won't have time to start on it today, but just got the enclosure drilled and ready to go.
> 
> View attachment 18119


Four knobs— that’s gotta mean BF-2 or MXR. Exciting!


----------



## finebyfine

Bricksnbeatles said:


> Four knobs— that’s gotta mean BF-2 or MXR. Exciting!


One version of the MXR is also 2 stacked pcbs 👀👀


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Gotta be the MXR on second thought. For one thing, the MXR has 3 trimmers, as does the mystery PCB, while the bf-2 has only two from what I can can see. The bf-2 also appears to have 3 dual op-amps, a pair of chips for the BBD chipset (MN3207 and MN3102), 11 transistors, and a voltage regulator. That would mean separate 5 DIP footprints and 12 transistor footprints. The PCB pictured has 5 8-pin DIP footprints, but only 8 transistor footprints.


----------



## Robert




----------



## Big Monk

thewintersoldier said:


> Ive built all the flanger projects except the fl9. Unless it's a mistress with clean blend I'm tapped out. You guys can have fun though!



I'm with you buddy. That would be the only thing knocking my Mooer E-Lady off the board.


----------



## Big Monk

thewintersoldier said:


> My foot would knock it off. Build a proper mistress already. Get a madbean current love and do it right!



I did just buy a gang of chorus and flanger chips....


----------



## Big Monk

thewintersoldier said:


> This is diy not do half assed



Does the Current Lover have a mix/blend knob?


----------



## Robert

FL-9 is doable, coincidentally this one is already pretty dang close.

I'll have to look over the two schematics later and see what's involved.


----------



## Big Monk

thewintersoldier said:


> It shouldn't be hard to add one. Find where the mixing point is and use a pot as a voltage divider



I'ma wait for the 'lectric Mama Boneyard Edition (I'm talking to you @Chuck D. Bones)


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Robert said:


>


Think there’ll be enough room to fit an intelligent relay bypass board in with that (when it’s back in stock)? Gotta have that momentary goodness


----------



## Robert

Bricksnbeatles said:


> Think there’ll be enough room to fit an intelligent relay bypass board in with that (when it’s back in stock)? Gotta have that momentary goodness



I _think _so (I'll check later and see for sure), but the bypass PCB will block your access to the trim pots from above so you'll have to calibrate it before assembling everything.

I can probably make some small adjustments to the relay bypass PCB to make that a non-issue.


----------



## finebyfine

Robert said:


> FL-9 is doable, coincidentally this one is already pretty dang close.



Hearing this is honestly as good as hearing that I guessed right hahaha


----------



## bowanderror

Robert said:


> View attachment 18101


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Oh shit! I was wrong— it *is* a BF-2 and not an MXR! Now I’m even more excited than I was before!








						Byzantium Flanger - PedalPCB.com
					

Compare to Boss BF-2




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Robert

Indeed it is.   It's a lot of fun, I haven't played with one of those in years.

I turned the Rate / Depth all the way down (essentially disabling the LFO) and weirded out for a bit with the Manual / Regen controls. 

It's almost identical to the FL-9 as well, so that should be an easy one to do.


----------



## Big Monk

Is there going to be a faceplate for the Electrovibe mini as well?


----------



## Robert

Big Monk said:


> Is there going to be a faceplate for the Electrovibe mini as well?



Absolutely.


----------



## Big Monk

Robert said:


> Absolutely.



Aw yeah. Just re-upped on bulbs and LDRs from Digikey.


----------



## blackhatboojum

Bricksnbeatles said:


> Oh shit! I was wrong— it *is* a BF-2 and not an MXR! Now I’m even more excited than I was before!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Byzantium Flanger - PedalPCB.com
> 
> 
> Compare to Boss BF-2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pedalpcb.com


Me too!  I’m totally stoked for this one.  As soon as I get the email that it’s in stock, I’m buying it!


----------



## Robert

Big Monk said:


> Is there going to be a faceplate for the Electrovibe mini as well?











						ElectroVibe Mini Faceplate - PedalPCB.com
					

Cosmetic Faceplate




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Robert

In case it's not obvious (and it will be noted in the build docs), both of these stacked projects will both require low-profile 7mm height electrolytic capacitors.

I'm planning to have those available by the time the PCBs are here.


----------



## Big Monk

Robert said:


> ElectroVibe Mini Faceplate - PedalPCB.com
> 
> 
> Cosmetic Faceplate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pedalpcb.com



You are inside my head Dude! I was going to forego the faceplate so I could have the Univibe font for the Electrovibe text!

You are the Boss!


----------



## Robert

The first run of faceplates for the full-size ElectroVibe had the text on them but I didn't think it looked great so I removed it.

The Mini would just be too bare without it.


----------



## fig

Looking good! Also, thanks for doing the extra on the low-heel caps. Almost feels like cheating, but then again I drill my own enclosures 😁


----------



## Robert

The prototype for the flanger was designed so regular sized caps could be laid down on their sides (similar to the VIIB project), but this wasn't possible with the upper board for the EV Mini...

Since I'm planning several more stacked projects in the near future (and a few redesigns of existing projects) I figured it was best to just go ahead and rip off the band-aid and start using the low-profile caps now.


----------



## Robert

finebyfine said:


> Hearing this is honestly as good as hearing that I guessed right hahaha


----------



## TommyDOC

Robert said:


> View attachment 17297


Plans on a Revv G8 clone?


----------



## music6000

thewintersoldier said:


> This is diy not do half assed


Tell us what you really think!


----------



## mdc

A very large lol to the idea of going hard in the comments over a hobby that is 50% collecting pokemon cards and 50% waiting for your discount code from Michael's crafts to show up.


----------



## Robert




----------



## Coda

Robert said:


> View attachment 18330


Damn fine looking  Op-Amp Fuzz Face...


----------



## music6000

Robert said:


> View attachment 18330


A Boost for Bass Players!


----------



## Robert




----------



## Big Monk

Robert said:


>



YYYYEEEEEEEESSSSSSS!


----------



## Harry Klippton

@Big Monk is gonna have to change his pants


----------



## jubal81

Big Monk said:


> YYYYEEEEEEEESSSSSSS!


Pic is gone. Whaddid I miss?


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

jubal81 said:


> Pic is gone. Whaddid I miss?


Pic still shows for me. It’s a completed prototype of the Electrovibe mini.


----------



## Big Monk

jubal81 said:


> Pic is gone. Whaddid I miss?



It’s still there:


----------



## Preverb

Just wondering if the standard pre-drilled Tayda 3 hole 125b enclosure would work if you left out the vibe/chorus switch??


----------



## Big Monk

Preverb said:


> Just wondering if the standard pre-drilled Tayda 3 hole 125b enclosure would work if you left out the vibe/chorus switch??



Probably, but why would you leave off the Vibe/Chorus switch?


----------



## Robert

Preverb said:


> Just wondering if the standard pre-drilled Tayda 3 hole 125b enclosure would work if you left out the vibe/chorus switch??



The LED placement is different.

The template is here:   https://drill.taydakits.com/box-designs/new?public_key=S1hGODFJTjliVXFQM2dXMnJyWDRpQT09Cg==


----------



## Preverb

Robert said:


> The LED placement is different.
> 
> The template is here:   https://drill.taydakits.com/box-designs/new?public_key=S1hGODFJTjliVXFQM2dXMnJyWDRpQT09Cg==


Thanks !




Big Monk said:


> why would you leave off the Vibe/Chorus switch?


I guess I assumed the chorus wouldn't be that great compared to a dedicated pedal like the Julia.  But you might have a good point.  I don't use Chorus much so perhaps this would work.


----------



## Big Monk

Preverb said:


> I guess I assumed the chorus wouldn't be that great compared to a dedicated pedal like the Julia.  But you might have a good point.  I don't use Chorus much so perhaps this would work.



That’s kind of confusing. The Vibe in Vibe/Chorus is actually Vibrato and the Chorus is actually the classic Univibe sound.

I’m not typically a fan of the Vibrato sound but since I increased the speed on my full size ElectroVibe it got way better.

Also, Vibrato gets better at more, for lack of a better term, intense Intensity settings. Which stinks because if you have the pedal biased for great Chorus (UniVibe) it is typically too weak for a good Vibrato sound. 

I’ve got a little breakout board in the works to make the gain and offset trim pots controllable externally.


----------



## Preverb

Big Monk said:


> That’s kind of confusing. The Vibe in Vibe/Chorus is actually Vibrato and the Chorus is actually the classic Univibe sound.
> 
> I’m not typically a fan of the Vibrato sound but since I increased the speed on my full size ElectroVibe it got way better.
> 
> Also, Vibrato gets better at more, for lack of a better term, intense Intensity settings. Which stinks because if you have the pedal biased for great Chorus (UniVibe) it is typically too weak for a good Vibrato sound.
> 
> I’ve got a little breakout board in the works to make the gain and offset trim pots controllable externally.



Ah that makes sense.  I am not that familiar with these besides the few times I used one in Helix. I remember someone mentioned that the non-Vibe mode wasn't that great so that must of referred to the vibrato.  I will probably have a dedicated tremolo pedal so maybe my original idea of deleting the switch would still apply.  I am just planning out possible pedals I will want (and wasting hours on Illustrator having the designs pre-made).  I am thinking of ordering several pcbs and just having them shipped to a relative's house in Canada since shipping to Australia takes so long.


----------



## music6000

Big Monk said:


> That’s kind of confusing. The Vibe in Vibe/Chorus is actually Vibrato and the Chorus is actually the classic Univibe sound.
> 
> I’m not typically a fan of the Vibrato sound but since I increased the speed on my full size ElectroVibe it got way better.
> 
> Also, Vibrato gets better at more, for lack of a better term, intense Intensity settings. Which stinks because if you have the pedal biased for great Chorus (UniVibe) it is typically too weak for a good Vibrato sound.
> 
> I’ve got a little breakout board in the works to make the gain and offset trim pots controllable externally.


You could try this if you are up to it!
They will be Opposite Rotation !!!
They just mount on the opposite side of the board :


----------



## Big Monk

music6000 said:


> You could try this if you are up to it!
> They will be Opposite Rotation !!!
> They just mount on the opposite side of the board :



Not a bad idea. I was thinking of a breakout board and these:





I could just move the switch over. I’m not 100% settled on it yet but I definitely want Gain and Offset easily adjustable for tuning the Vibrato side on the fly. I’ve really started to enjoy the Vibrato side.


----------



## ~nick~

Big Monk said:


> Not a bad idea. I was thinking of a breakout board and these:
> 
> View attachment 18994
> 
> I could just move the switch over. I’m not 100% settled on it yet but I definitely want Gain and Offset easily adjustable for tuning the Vibrato side on the fly. I’ve really started to enjoy the Vibrato side.





music6000 said:


> You could try this if you are up to it!
> They will be Opposite Rotation !!!
> They just mount on the opposite side of the board :
> View attachment 18992


What are the part numbers for these, and where can I get 'em!?


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

~nick~ said:


> What are the part numbers for these, and where can I get 'em!?


I’ve seen them referred to as a ‘breadboard trimmer’ or as a trimpot with knob. 

This is the only site I see with the long-shaft knob: https://solarbotics.com/product/rt10k-t/

The regular height breadboard trimmers can be found on Sparkfun, as well as Mouser and Amazon


----------



## palelight

Any update on the revised Nugget Fuzz/NG-3 trace?


----------



## finebyfine

~nick~ said:


> What are the part numbers for these, and where can I get 'em!?





			https://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/?qs=lv1yzmRo0kMyRWHYGbEVFg%3D%3D


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Quite interesting! A fully-parametric 3 band in a 125B??? That’s quite impressive— sure to make it to my small acoustic board! Will it be using concentric pots for frequency and Q to reduce the overall footprint from 10 knob-spots to 7, or will it use a mini pot config like the WMD utility parametric?


----------



## Robert

Coincidentally the control layout looks _quite _similar to the Utility Parametric EQ (although the rows are arranged differently), and I've never seen that one before just now.

Current mockup, but subject to change so don't start drilling just yet.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Robert said:


> Coincidentally the control layout looks _quite _similar to the Utility Parametric EQ (although the rows are arranged differently), and I've never seen that one before just now.


Coincidentally, I had never seen the Utility Parametric before until I saw the Paraphrase in the ‘New’ section and looked up to see if there were ever any other 3 band fully parametrics in an enclosure smaller than a BB


----------



## Gordo

Damn!!


----------



## Robert




----------



## cooder

^Nice Xmas prezzie there ^!
Needs a closer inspection me thinks....


----------



## Robert

cooder said:


> Needs a closer inspection me thinks....



Oh you know I'm already elbow deep.


----------



## Robert




----------



## fig

How's the Raincoat sound through it?


----------



## jubal81

fig said:


> How's the Raincoat sound through it?


I was just thinking about the Raincoat yesterday - mainly that it could be a good home for Ge transistors.


----------



## Robert

fig said:


> How's the Raincoat sound through it?



It was meant to be.    The 3-band parametric EQ lets you shape the Raincoat in all sorts of ways that a simple Tone control just can't offer....

But then I hit the octave footswitch.... and oh man.    Not only do you get the Superfuzz-like octave up, but I was really surprised to hear the octave down effect similar to the Jordan Bosstone when you hit the right notes.

It really takes the circuit to the next level, seriously.

_*This message is *not* endorsed by Jackson Audio   _


----------



## Robert

jubal81 said:


> I was just thinking about the Raincoat yesterday - mainly that it could be a good home for Ge transistors.



Ahh, a Regenjacke?


----------



## fig

Robert said:


> It was meant to be.    The 3-band parametric EQ lets you shape the Raincoat in all sorts of ways that a simple Tone control just can't offer....
> 
> But then I hit the octave footswitch.... and oh man.    Not only do you get the Superfuzz-like octave up, but I was really surprised to hear the octave down effect similar to the Jordan Bosstone when you hit the right notes.
> 
> It really takes the circuit to the next level, seriously.
> 
> _*This message is *not* endorsed by Jackson Audio _


I was hoping you'd say that. I've got the rig ordered, but it wont ship until the amp (oh yes he did) is stocked.


----------



## Robert

What amp?


----------



## fig

Just a run of the mill handwired Fender custom deluxe 😁


----------



## Robert

Sounds absolutely dreadful, I assume you only added it to the order so the pedal would qualify for free shipping?


----------



## music6000

Robert said:


> It was meant to be.    The 3-band parametric EQ lets you shape the Raincoat in all sorts of ways that a simple Tone control just can't offer....
> 
> But then I hit the octave footswitch.... and oh man.    Not only do you get the Superfuzz-like octave up, but I was really surprised to hear the octave down effect similar to the Jordan Bosstone when you hit the right notes.
> 
> It really takes the circuit to the next level, seriously.
> 
> _*This message is *not* endorsed by Jackson Audio _


PedalPCB Raincoat Deluxe !!!


----------



## music6000

music6000 said:


> PedalPCB Raincoat Deluxe !!!


This is purely a Mockup of what could be, No PCB at this moment!
Maybe something like this:


----------



## Robert

I'm going to have to start working overtime just to keep up with the mockups!


----------



## ADAOCE

I’m confused. Are you building a pcb for the JA Fuzz or is this module only to insert into the actual pedal?


----------



## Robert

At the moment these are modules to use with the original pedal, but there's more to come.


----------



## ADAOCE

That’s what I figured. Thanks!


----------



## Robert




----------



## Big Monk

Robert said:


> View attachment 20770



White washer alert...


----------



## Robert

Big Monk said:


> White washer alert...



I _like_ white washers and you'll never change me.


----------



## Big Monk

Robert said:


> I _like_ white washers and you'll never change me.



That's okay. We like you just the way you are.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Robert said:


> View attachment 20770


That looks incredible! 
May I suggest a faceplate with 7.8mm holes for the mini pots as well, for these knobs?









						Micro Knobs, Colors
					

Small Bear Electronics DIY Parts




					smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com
				






			Micro Knobs – T18 Shaft – Thonk – DIY Synthesizer Kits & Components
		


They make both visibility and grip significantly easier for that kind of pot!


----------



## Robert

Nevermind I see.   =)


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Robert said:


> Never seen those before, they fit over the plastic pot shafts?


Yup! I’ve had success with them on both these: 








						1M OHM Logarithmic Taper Potentiometer Round Knurled Plastic Shaft PCB 9mm
					

ALPHA - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com
				











						Alpha Clear-Shaft Pots w/o Bushing
					

Small Bear Electronics DIY Parts




					smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com


----------



## Robert

One minor issue I ran into is that the threaded collar of the 9mm pots isn't quite long enough (for my comfort) to reach through the enclosure _and _the faceplate...

I could knock another 0.2mm off the thickness of the faceplate, but I don't think that's going to be enough for a good solid grip.

I _might _have to change the top row of pots to standard 16mm.


----------



## Barry

Big Monk said:


> That's okay. We like you just the way you are.


Suck up


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Robert said:


> I _like_ white washers and you'll never change me.


White washer gang!


----------



## Robert

Bricksnbeatles said:


> White washer gang!



White washers and outie jacks FTW!


----------



## fig

y'all trippin


----------



## Robert

_It's probably what you think it is, unless you think it's something other than what it is._


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Robert said:


> View attachment 21110
> 
> _It's probably what you think it is, unless you think it's something other than what it is._


Shallowest water


----------



## Hirti

I hope it comes with a matching faceplate 😁


----------



## ADAOCE

Built the full size EV and bought the full size SW. I want the mini format so bad.. 

What will I do with two EVs?!


----------



## jimilee

What would you do without two EVs?


----------



## ADAOCE

jimilee said:


> What would you do without two EVs?


God you’re right


----------



## Robert

music6000 said:


> Something like this.



Yep, that's pretty close.   _Everything _is subject to change at this point.


----------



## Hirti

Something that I thought could be cool with these faceplates are two points at the 7AM and 5PM positions which would make lining up the knobs super easy (honestly it's probably the thing I hate most about building pedals )

EDIT: pot indicators is the word I was looking for


----------



## Robert




----------



## Robert




----------



## ADAOCE

Robert said:


> View attachment 21232


Cool so pretty much the cataclysm with a separately switchable modulation added in?


----------



## Robert

ADAOCE said:


> Cool so pretty much the cataclysm with a separately switchable modulation added in?



Yep.    I haven't decided if I want to go 1590BB with modulation footswitch or 125B with a single footswitch.

How often would you want to turn on the modulation by footswitch?    🤔


----------



## ADAOCE

Robert said:


> Yep.    I haven't decided if I want to go 1590BB with modulation footswitch or 125B with a single footswitch.
> 
> How often would you want to turn on the modulation by footswitch?    🤔


Personally I think the bigger enclosure tradeoff just to get a footswitchable modulation is not worth it.

As it is I don’t know if this would make sense for me seeing as i have a cataclysm and a dark rift but if I didn’t have either I’d build this over the cataclysm for sure


----------



## Robert

It might actually replace the Cataclysm project since it's essentially the same thing with modulation.

Turn Depth all the way down and it's identical.

If it goes into a 125B there's no reason to keep both projects.


----------



## ADAOCE

Robert said:


> It might actually replace the Cataclysm project since it's essentially the same thing with modulation.
> 
> Turn Depth all the way down and it's identical.
> 
> If it goes into a 125B there's no reason to keep both projects.


Definitely. Also now that I think about it, I rarely use the dark rift for all the crazy things it can do. This pedal might actually be a decent replacement for the two of them on my board. I’ll always keep the dark rift but for board space I like this


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Robert said:


> Yep.    I haven't decided if I want to go 1590BB with modulation footswitch or 125B with a single footswitch.
> 
> How often would you want to turn on the modulation by footswitch?    🤔


Assuming the modulation would instead be put on a toggle switch, it would be easy enough to wire up the modulation switch off-board for a footswitch if someone is so inclined. I vote 125B


----------



## Robert

It's a 6-knobber so a toggle switch would be a bit crowded, but not _impossible_.

I was thinking you could just turn down the depth to disable modulation... we'll see.


----------



## fig

Now just a consarned minute!


----------



## Robert

fig said:


> Now just a consarned minute!



Nah, it's more like 350ms maximum...


----------



## jimilee

Opened up my Dracarys with the intentions of tracing it, or trying to anyway. It has a couple hundred parts, so I closed it back up. Too many to fit into a 125B, more than I want to try, anyway.


----------



## Robert

jimilee said:


> Opened up my Dracarys with the intentions of tracing it, or trying to anyway. It has a couple hundred parts, so I closed it back up. Too many to fit into a 125B, more than I want to try, anyway.



I traced it a few months ago, it's in line for a layout sometime in the near future.

Be careful if you aren't familiar with SMD film caps (it has quite a few).   You can't accurately measure them in-circuit but they're plastic and will melt almost instantly if you hit them with the soldering iron.


----------



## jimilee

Robert said:


> I traced it a few months ago, it's in line for a layout sometime in the near future.
> 
> Be careful if you aren't familiar with SMD film caps (it has quite a few).   You can't accurately measure them in-circuit but they're plastic and will melt almost instantly if you hit them with the soldering iron.
> 
> View attachment 21252


Hey thanks for the heads up. Do you think you can fit it into a 125b, or a1590bb?


----------



## Robert

I'm sure going to give it my best shot.

I can usually fit more in a 125B than a 1590BB, as backwards as that sounds.


----------



## music6000

Robert said:


> I'm sure going to give it my best shot.
> 
> I can usually fit more in a 125B than a 1590BB, as backwards as that sounds.


Apparently stacking PCB's is the latest concept!


----------



## Robert

music6000 said:


> Apparently stacking PCB's is the latest concept!



Sometimes it's the only way if you don't want a 1590DD.    It's also working really good for isolating noise sources from the audio path.

They might be a bit intimidating at first but after one or two they're fairly easy to assemble.  Troubleshooting doesn't have to be torture either, all you need is some male/female jumper wires (like you'd use with a breadboard) and you can run both boards side by side on the bench.

With that said, I don't think they're a good candidate for a first time builder.... but neither are the circuits that would justify them.


----------



## jimilee

Robert said:


> Sometimes it's the only way if you don't want a 1590DD.    It's also working really good for isolating noise sources from the audio path.
> 
> They might be a bit intimidating at first but after one or two they're fairly easy to assemble.  Troubleshooting doesn't have to be torture either, all you need is some male/female jumper wires (like you'd use with a breadboard) and you can run both boards side by side on the bench.
> 
> With that said, I don't think they're a good candidate for a first time builder.... but neither are the circuits that would justify them.


Oh no, I would greatly dislike trying to walk someone through troubleshooting a double board like that.


----------



## Robert

In some ways it can make troubleshooting easier. 

Lamp not pulsing in the ElectroVibe Mini?   You can remove the top board and set it aside.   All of the LFO / lamp drive circuitry is on the bottom layer.   Lamp pulsing properly but having an audio issue?   Focus on the top board, aside from a pot and switch the signal path is up there.

Of course not all problems are that straightforward, it can just as easily become a nightmare in the wrong hands.  

I suspect the real troubleshooting nightmares will be SMD projects since you can't always visually inspect the component values (or type) from photos.   It's not likely you'd install a resistor where a cap goes in a through-hole build (although it has been done), but with SMD all bets are off.

Let's not even think about stacked SMD builds yet...


----------



## Big Monk

Robert said:


> Let's not even think about stacked SMD builds yet...



Are you saying you'll do a 125B NuX Roctary?


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Robert said:


> Let's not even think about stacked SMD builds yet...


how about triple-stacked four-layer SMD builds? New from PedalPCB— 125B 16-voice analog polysynths!


----------



## Robert

Big Monk said:


> Are you saying you'll do a 125B NuX Roctary?


Well that's a very unusual pairing of effects....


----------



## Robert

Bricksnbeatles said:


> how about triple-stacked four-layer SMD builds? New from PedalPCB— 125B 16-voice analog polysynths!


Probably best if I leave synths to the synth folks for now.


----------



## Big Monk

Robert said:


> Well that's a very unusual pairing of effects....



You can really turn your guitar into an organ. Real fun stuff.

I do mostly just use the Rotary Sim though.


----------



## Robert

Ahhh, you know I guess that does make sense after all.


----------



## Robert




----------



## Big Monk

Robert said:


> View attachment 21572



You have a real Evenflow of pedals coming across the bench lately. You're lucky to be Alive with a workflow like that. I Once knew a guy named Jeremy who had a Deep work ethic like yours and I asked him, "Why Go through this? What do you get out of it?"

Of course he said, "I get a tremendous Release from working on pedals and I love to contemplate the the Black Oceans of my mind as I look out on the Garden from my Porch and trace these circuits."

Really stuck with me all these years.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Big Monk said:


> You have a real Evenflow of pedals coming across the bench lately. You're lucky to be Alive with a workflow like that. I Once knew a guy named Jeremy who had a Deep work ethic like yours and I asked him, "Why Go through this? What do you get out of it?"
> 
> Of course he said, "I get a tremendous Release from working on pedals and I love to contemplate the the Black Oceans of my mind as I look out on the Garden from my Porch and trace these circuits."
> 
> Really stuck with me all these years.


Perhaps an Elderly Woman Behind the Counter in a Small Town will scan the outbound parcels when the PCBs ship


----------



## Robert

It was on the Wishlist, after all.....


----------



## Coda

Big Monk said:


> You have a real Evenflow of pedals coming across the bench lately. You're lucky to be Alive with a workflow like that. I Once knew a guy named Jeremy who had a Deep work ethic like yours and I asked him, "Why Go through this? What do you get out of it?"
> 
> Of course he said, "I get a tremendous Release from working on pedals and I love to contemplate the the Black Oceans of my mind as I look out on the Garden from my Porch and trace these circuits."
> 
> Really stuck with me all these years.



You forgot Last Train to Clarksville…


----------



## Robert

Coda said:


> You forgot Last Train to Clarksville…


That's the wrong Pearl Jam.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Robert said:


> It was on the Wishlist, after all.....


What I put in my wishlist is Not For You to decide. I’m Open to suggestions, but most of these samey Glorified G-dang AIAB pedals leave me feeling Indifference. Honesty I just wonder: Why Go through the trouble of hyping up every AIAB pedal Once they Release? 
Are they collecting pedals because it’s actually of utility to them, or is it just that they Can’t Keep themselves fro indulging in a materialistic consumer-fetishism just to feel a little bit Alive— “Help, Help” they cry, as they are Swallowed Whole by existential dread. Or maybe it’s not that Deep…


----------



## Big Monk

Bricksnbeatles said:


> What I put in my wishlist is Not For You to decide. I’m Open to suggestions, but most of these samey Glorified G-dang AIAB pedals leave me feeling Indifference. Honesty I just wonder: Why Go through the trouble of hyping up every AIAB pedal Once they Release?
> Are they collecting pedals because it’s actually of utility to them, or is it just that they Can’t Keep themselves fro indulging in a materialistic consumer-fetishism just to feel a little bit Alive— “Help, Help” they cry, as they are Swallowed Whole by existential dread. Or maybe it’s not that Deep…



Now look what I started....


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Big Monk said:


> Now look what I started....


You Are to blame… I go All Or None with the references.


----------



## Robert

Over seas there, wanda wisha willy heya ho.  And I say what I say and I said what I say and I'm leeroy agaaain.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Robert said:


> Over seas there, wanda wisha willy heya ho.  And I say what I say and I said what I say and I'm leeroy agaaain.


Classic


----------



## Harry Klippton

Is this where I discover that there are "real people"out there in the world who listen to Pearl jam?


----------



## Big Monk

Harry Klippton said:


> Is this where I discover that there are "real people"out there in the world who listen to Pearl jam?



Depends. You gonna block me?


----------



## Harry Klippton

Big Monk said:


> Depends. You gonna block me?


😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Robert

Hey @Harry Klippton , guess what?


----------



## Harry Klippton

Robert said:


> Hey @Harry Klippton , guess what?


What


----------



## Robert

thewintersoldier said:


> Where's my damn TU-3????


You think I wont design a PCB for it?   Oh I absolutely will...

Sourcing the parts and firmware is on you.


----------



## Robert

Harry Klippton said:


> What



Just checking.


----------



## Matmosphere

Harry Klippton said:


> Is this where I discover that there are "real people"out there in the world who listen to Pearl jam?


Of course not. There are no “real people”


----------



## Harry Klippton

You guys shoulda seen my face the first time I found out that a real human being listens to U2. It was a real "where were you when you found out JFK was assassinated" moment of my life


----------



## fig

I don't suppose liking Muskrat Love by The Captain and Tennille would command much respect then?


----------



## Harry Klippton

I mean sometimes I wonder if this whole website is just a clever bot designed to disappoint me


----------



## fig

is it working? The Big Monk code might need tweaking


----------



## Robert

He called me clever.   We're done here.

<Lock thread>


----------



## blackhatboojum

Bricksnbeatles said:


> Classic


I loved this video!  Thanks for bringing it to my attention again!


----------



## benny_profane

thewintersoldier said:


> Where's my damn TU-3????


You’re outta your mind. The TU-2 has much better tonal response and touch sensitivity.


----------



## Robert




----------



## fig

Nice! Is that Warthog laser-etched?


----------



## Robert

fig said:


> Nice! Is that Warthog laser-etched?



Yep, pretty sure all the Thorpy pedals are laser engraved.


----------



## thesmokingman

a shiny rat is still a rat


----------



## Robert

But I thought a Rat wasn't a Rat if it didn't have an LM308?....


----------



## cooder

Great the Okko is coming home to roost.... looking forward to seeing something definite on the schematic there, hope to fix up my earlier Deofol.


----------



## thesmokingman

curses! foiled again!


----------



## Robert

It's probably a Rat.     I guess that's the popular opinion?

I didn't immediately think Rat when I plugged it in, but I must admit I don't have a ton of experience with them.


----------



## benny_profane

Robert said:


> I must admit I don't have a ton of experience with them.


Man, Rats are pretty cool. You should try one out. It’s kinda like a different tube screamer.


----------



## fig

benny_profane said:


> Man, Rats are pretty cool. You should try one out. It’s kinda like a different tube screamer.


It's a fuzzy muffy tone bending tube screaming etch-a-sketch.


----------



## Dan M

Bricksnbeatles said:


> Classic


I know this post was a week ago, but I can’t stop mumble singing “potato waaaave”.

Will it ever stop?


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Dan M said:


> Will it ever stop?


nope. It’s forever


----------



## Robert




----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Idk what it is, but it says HiWatt, so I want it


----------



## temol

Could you please take measurements of the enclosure and post it somewhere here?
Width, length, length of the flat and angled areas, approximate radius of the rear curved edge.



Robert said:


> View attachment 22036


----------



## Stickman393

I like your resistor organizational strategy, Bugg.


----------



## Robert

If I'm being completely honest I haven't used those bins in years...

This is what I currently use.  It's much quicker and easier to add a new value.

I've been meaning to repurpose those bins for components that _don't _fit into this system (jacks, LEDs, ICs, etc) for years, but as of right now it's just a waste of bench space and serves as a little shelf.


----------



## JamieJ

It just looks good for instagram 😉


----------



## Robert

JamieJ said:


> It just looks good for instagram 😉



You know it.

I mean come on.    Haven't you seen the Wizard of Oz?   Reality is just not as pretty.


----------



## Robert

temol said:


> Could you please take measurements of the enclosure and post it somewhere here?



I'll see what I can do.  Whatever you're up to over there I want in.   

It's massive...  just for comparison.


----------



## fig

Robert said:


> Whatever you're up to over there I want in.


No cuts!


----------



## music6000

Robert said:


> I'll see what I can do.  Whatever you're up to over there I want in.
> 
> It's massive...  just for comparison.


I want to see the Pedal wasted space!!!
What, they couldn't label what the Knobs are doing??????????????????????


----------



## temol

Looks a little bit like ToneBender MK1/Zonk Machine sized/shaped enclosure. Except the rear part (large roundover and slots) and elevated side walls.


----------



## music6000

temol said:


> Looks a little bit like ToneBender MK1/Zonk Machine sized/shaped enclosure. Except the rear part (large roundover and slots) and elevated side walls.


----------



## music6000

Robert said:


> I'll see what I can do.  Whatever you're up to over there I want in.
> 
> It's massive...  just for comparison.


Now we're on Track!!!
Maybe Mockup on the left is more practical !!!


----------



## Harry Klippton

Robert said:


> View attachment 22036


I want to like this, but the knobs aren't labeled, therefore it is trash.


----------



## Coda

I’m getting a Shatterbox vibe off of that Hiwatt pedal. Who owns Hiwatt now? BPC?…


----------



## music6000

Harry Klippton said:


> I want to like this, but the knobs aren't labeled, therefore it is trash.


Just for You! :


----------



## Gordo

I'm finding the same with resistors and caps.  I went to lengths to make drawers for them but have been using OfficeMax shoeboxes and the little plastic zip bags that fit in them and it's WAY faster and easier.  Plus it's cool to have the bulk of my small parts in a few shoeboxes.


----------



## Robert




----------



## benny_profane

Robert said:


> View attachment 22082


That's a really small Frequency Analyzer.


----------



## Robert

benny_profane said:


> That's a really small Frequency Analyzer.



For analyzing really small frequencies.


----------



## benny_profane

Robert said:


> For analyzing really small frequencies.


Of course!


----------



## fig

How about one that measures and _sets_ the frequency?

Edit: I dunno...it _sounded _good before I read it back...


----------



## Robert

OK Kenneth.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Robert said:


> View attachment 22082


YEET


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

benny_profane said:


> That's a really small Frequency Analyzer.


Finally, my request comes to fruition!


----------



## music6000

Robert said:


> View attachment 22082


Well, what is it???????????????
Give us a clue?


----------



## finebyfine

looking like a blend control ??? ... CLR is throwing me though


----------



## music6000

finebyfine said:


> looking like a blend control ??? ... CLR is throwing me though


Same Here!!!!!!!


----------



## JamieJ

YATS


----------



## Harry Klippton

Curious that a lot of y'all around here say YATS and not JAFOD


----------



## jimilee

LPB1, it’s gotta be….


----------



## Barry

Harry Klippton said:


> Curious that a lot of y'all around here say YATS and not JAFOD


Or JAFF, as there are plenty of those around too


----------



## fig

OD-1?


----------



## thesmokingman

a truly micro amp


----------



## jubal81

My guess is an LFO for an LED/LDR setup.


----------



## Robert

There is a current limiting resistor for directly driving an LED, but of course it could be coupled into any circuit (or on to a Depth control).

Chuck would be ashamed of me because of the particular circuit I chose, but quick and dirty was the only criteria at this stage.


----------



## Stickman393

It's a fuzz face.


----------



## peccary

Robert said:


> If I'm being completely honest I haven't used those bins in years...
> 
> This is what I currently use.  It's much quicker and easier to add a new value.
> 
> I've been meaning to repurpose those bins for components that _don't _fit into this system (jacks, LEDs, ICs, etc) for years, but as of right now it's just a waste of bench space and serves as a little shelf.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 22039


I love these little containers - were they from Amazon or are they something I can order online? I use something similar but they are all jammed up in to one little box and I'm spilling over.


----------



## Robert

I got them from the Dollar Tree.   I think they're silverware organizers.


----------



## benny_profane

Wait, so there's a frequency analyzer _AND _an LFO? Unreal.

I was originally thinking it was a micro amp, but the pot taper and the two 100u caps ended that. A tiny mu amp would be a good candidate for this, though.


----------



## danfrank

Does the Warthog make phone calls? My index finger is at the ready!


----------



## music6000

benny_profane said:


> That's a really small Frequency Analyzer.


Just a few parts short to be that:


			https://www.synthxl.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/12/Electro-Harmonix-Frequency-Analyzer-New-Schematic.pdf


----------



## RobinMallard

The micro LFO is pretty sweet. A micro envelope follower would be pretty nifty so you could replace a pot with it for dynamic control of existing PCBs.


----------



## giovanni

How does the micro LFO work? Or rather what is it intended for?


----------



## Grubb

Dan M said:


> I know this post was a week ago, but I can’t stop mumble singing “potato waaaave”


I'm worried I'm going to get myself in trouble with the Mrs by saying "Make me fries" at a suboptimal moment


----------



## Robert




----------



## Robert

You know it is, just for you.


----------



## Robert

This might be more your style....  LM565, ICL8038, and MC1496.

Lets modulate some rings, yo.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Robert said:


> This might be more your style....  LM565, ICL8038, and MC1496.
> 
> Lets modulate some rings, yo.
> 
> View attachment 22247


I’m so ready for this!


----------



## benny_profane

Robert said:


> This might be more your style....  LM565, ICL8038, and MC1496.
> 
> Lets modulate some rings, yo.
> 
> View attachment 22247


How’re those going to fit on that little board?


----------



## Robert




----------



## Robert




----------



## music6000

Robert said:


> View attachment 22305


----------



## music6000

Robert said:


>


What The  ----!!!


----------



## Robert

That's a $56 discrete opamp.


----------



## music6000

Robert said:


> That's a $56 discrete opamp.


Not Bad, my Korg Nutube for your NuDrive PCB cost more than that way back then!!!





						NuDrive
					

This was my 2nd PedalPCB build 12 months ago. I chose the Burst finish as the base Circuit is similar to the Eternity Burst but this has the Nu Tube in it. It has a piece of Soft Adhesive Foam between the Nu Tube & PCB to stop it from being Microphonic. It also has same Foam on the Back Plate to...




					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## giovanni

music6000 said:


> Not Bad, my Korg Nutube for your NuDrive PCB cost more than that way back then!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NuDrive
> 
> 
> This was my 2nd PedalPCB build 12 months ago. I chose the Burst finish as the base Circuit is similar to the Eternity Burst but this has the Nu Tube in it. It has a piece of Soft Adhesive Foam between the Nu Tube & PCB to stop it from being Microphonic. It also has same Foam on the Back Plate to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.pedalpcb.com


I was eyeballing that at some point. Any demos?


----------



## music6000

giovanni said:


> I was eyeballing that at some point. Any demos?


Sorry, No Demo.


----------



## fig

Introducing,


Robert said:


>


Nice! I was looking at one of these discreet op amps just yesterday.

Burson Audio makes some pricey stuff!


----------



## Robert

fig said:


> Burson Audio makes some pricey stuff!


I've looked at those before.   One of the Pettyjohn pedals uses some form of discrete opamp I believe.

I'm not sure it's worth $50 - 85 for an opamp in a Tube Screamer, but it'll be interesting to build one.


----------



## fig

Robert said:


> I've looked at those before.   One of the Pettyjohn pedals uses some form of discrete opamp I believe.
> 
> I'm not sure it's worth $50 - 85 for an opamp in a Tube Screamer, but it'll be interesting to build one.


The one I saw, a V6 I think, was $150 . Would definitely make a killer headphone amp, and yes...plugging one into a pedal would be on the short list of experiments


----------



## benny_profane

Oh man, is it API 2520 hype time?


----------



## fig

_Sonic Energy _


----------



## Robert




----------



## fig

Yes? Yes?


----------



## JamieJ

Sneaky sneaky.


----------



## Robert

fig said:


> Yes? Yes?



Yes. Yes.


----------



## music6000

Robert said:


> View attachment 22361


Cool, The only thing that needs updating is a Havoc momentary footswitch
If it has to go in a 1590BB, adopt the version 2 layout


----------



## Robert




----------



## Harry Klippton

Good lord what is that


----------



## Paradox916

Harry Klippton said:


> Good lord what is that


I think it’s a dumble


----------



## thesmokingman

125b or gtfo


----------



## Robert

I'll grab my coat...  🚪


----------



## music6000

thesmokingman said:


> 125b or gtfo


Yeah smokingman, Good Luck With That!!:


----------



## Robert

It _might_ be possible to put one of the channels in a 125B, but 12 pots, 8 toggle switches, and 3 footswitches ain't happening. 

And that's the standard model without any of the optional add-ons...


----------



## Brett

Robert said:


> View attachment 22399


This one should be interesting! Are the excavation efforts on the other jumbo d-style drive (of the "Royal" variety) still underway?


----------



## thesmokingman

I'm well aware of the ridiculousness of the request ... time for trimmers and DIP switches


----------



## Harry Klippton

thesmokingman said:


> I'm well aware of the ridiculousness of the request ... time for trimmers and DIP switches


Ah yes the anti-monk


----------



## thesmokingman

like most of you are gonna fiddle all them fucking knobs and switches ...


----------



## Harry Klippton

Hey I don't even wanna know what it sounds like


----------



## Big Monk

Harry Klippton said:


> Ah yes the anti-monk



Hey I went from 2001: A Fuzz Odyssey to a 1590A with 2 knobs so suck it.


----------



## Harry Klippton

Big Monk said:


> Hey I went from 2001: A Fuzz Odyssey to a 1590A with 2 knobs so suck it.


Well that's good cuz you can't have more knobs on your pedal than on your amp. And if the amps got more than about 6 knobs, I don't want it


----------



## thesmokingman

I counted up the knobs on the 5f6a, your logic is flawless


----------



## Robert

thesmokingman said:


> I'm well aware of the ridiculousness of the request ... time for trimmers and DIP switches



As a friend, I beg you, please, do not do this to me.   

You know I have a problem.  You know I will try.....  

In this case, you know I will fail.


----------



## finebyfine

Robert said:


> As a friend, I beg you, please, do not do this to me.
> 
> You know I have a problem.  You know I will try.....
> 
> In this case, you know I will fail.



Long time listeners will remember this thread 





__





						Who's down for some SMD layouts?
					

I use the Donegan Opti-Visor and sometimes a clamp-on swing light/magnifier.




					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Robert

I don't think SMD is the answer in this case.....  I'm not saying it's _impossible_, but it'll look like a damned porcupine with all the pots and switches poking out from every angle.


----------



## Barry

That goop looks wicked!


----------



## Robert

The goop is gone...... now comes the fun part.


----------



## Barry

Guess it weren't as wicked as it looked


----------



## thesmokingman

yeah ... that's absurd and I'd honestly be offended if you wasted the time trying to shrink the format down to ludicrous levels


----------



## music6000

A more User friendly version is available in a more user size for those with less to worry about! 
This one has a Drive footswitch mod!!!


----------



## fig

thesmokingman said:


> yeah ... that's absurd and I'd honestly be offended if you wasted the time trying to shrink the format down to ludicrous levels


Ludicrous has been shrunken? Does he sound like a chipmunk now?


----------



## music6000

Robert said:


> The goop is gone...... now comes the fun part.
> 
> View attachment 22439


All that work & to go and use 9mm plastic shaft Pots when 9mm metal shaft pots are available!!!
Ludicrous I say, Ludicrous!!!


----------



## music6000

music6000 said:


> A more User friendly version is available in a more user size for those with less to worry about!
> This one has a Drive footswitch mod!!!
> 
> View attachment 22465


Or completely go Crazy!
I don't wanna know what the Guts looks like!:


----------



## Robert




----------



## fig

_Both_ Wave cannons? That's some serious firepower mister.


----------



## jimilee

Very cool. I can’t wait to build one. I’ve been salivating since I first heard about them.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

Dying to see what all the hype is about.  JHS put a mini version of the WC in their PackRat pedal.


----------



## music6000

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Dying to see what all the hype is about.  JHS put a mini version of the WC in their PackRat pedal.


You've just reached your prime, I don't think any pedal is worth Dying for!!!


----------



## temol

Is there any ETA for the Rototron?


----------



## fig




----------



## temol

Sigh...


----------



## Robert

temol said:


> Is there any ETA for the Rototron?



No ETA, I haven't started tracing that one yet.    It's opened up on the bench but there are quite a few in front of it.


----------



## palelight

Any update on this guy?


Robert said:


> View attachment 13465


----------



## temol

temol said:


> Could you please take measurements of the enclosure and post it somewhere here?
> Width, length, length of the flat and angled areas, approximate radius of the rear curved edge.




bump..


----------



## Robert




----------



## Chuck D. Bones

What's with all the ICs?


----------



## Robert

Charge pump, regulator, and microcontroller for switching.


----------



## Robert

Yep.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

Right, because what compliments an old-school fuzz better than a microcontroller?


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Right, because what compliments an old-school fuzz better than a microcontroller?


Two microcontrollers?


----------



## Robert

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Right, because what compliments an old-school fuzz better than a microcontroller?



It's a nice sounding fuzz, microcontroller or not.

You're just going to plug it into a modeling amp anyway, simmer down boomer.     

(I kid, I kid)


Boy oh boy is it your lucky day!   Step right up, let me tell you, the PedalPCB Siamese Contortionist will NOT have any newfangled computer-controlled relay bypass integrated into the PCB.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Did you get a chance to crack the Holdsworth OD open yet? I’m curious as to if it’s a fairly novel circuit or just derivative of something else (please don’t say YATS)!


----------



## Robert

Yeah it's traced and gone.   I'm glad you reminded me, I forgot all about it.


----------



## Robert

To be fair, the Tone Bender came out in what, 1965?     The first microcontroller was created in the early 70s?

We're talking 6 _whole_ years of innovation here.   Microcontrollers ain't that much newer than fuzz.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

Schematic please.


----------



## Robert

I just took the back off, still got a couple more on my desk ahead of it.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

Sorry, I was talking about the Holdsworth OD.


----------



## Robert

Ahh, gotcha.   Let me hunt it down, it's .... somewhere around here.     

It seems like it was a blue note and something else.   I actually think I might HAVE sent you that schematic way back when I was tracing it because something was odd about it.  

I can't recall.


----------



## benny_profane

Robert said:


> To be fair, the Tone Bender came out in what, 1965?     The first microcontroller was created in the early 70s?
> 
> We're talking 6 _whole_ years of innovation here.   Microcontrollers ain't that much newer than fuzz.


1957: Sputnik
1958: Explorer 1
1961: First man in space (Gagarin)
1965: Tonebender Mk I
1969: First man on the moon (Armstrong)


----------



## music6000

benny_profane said:


> 1957: Sputnik
> 1958: Explorer 1
> 1961: First man in space (Gagarin)
> 1965: Tonebender Mk I
> 1969: First man on the moon (Armstrong)


Object, Hearsay!!!!


----------



## Robert

1971: Microcontrollers    
2021: Tonebender with microcontrollers


----------



## Robert

Look Ma, no Microcontrollers!   🍯


----------



## Harry Klippton

Robert said:


> Look Ma, no Microcontrollers!   🍯
> 
> View attachment 26153


Are those kilo international knobs? Fancy 💅


----------



## Robert

Precision milled to match the resonant frequency of hype.


----------



## Harry Klippton

What's the pedal tho


----------



## Robert

CKK Electronic SH-1N Scream Honey - Only 170 Pieces Made! | Reverb
					

From the official website:“As a deeply enthusiast of amp tone, while studying the N5 drive, Sinvertek company has never stopped researching and modifing various classic vintage amps in history. The most necessary part in this process is developing overdrive pedal. Overdrive effect has been used a...




					reverb.com


----------



## szukalski

The blurb on that pedal blew up bull-sh*t-meter:

“We designed SH-1N with two basic goals. Firstly, SH-1N must not attenuate any useful frequency of amp tone. Each legendary amp in history is perfect from the perspective of music at the time, SH-1N should retain these original frequencies."


----------



## Robert

If it's not a Tubescreamer I'll give you $5.


----------



## benny_profane

I bet the useful tones are within 20-20kHz


----------



## Big Monk

When English isn’t your first language your PR is bound to sound like straight bullshit…😂


----------



## Robert

Big Monk said:


> When English isn’t your first language your PR is bound to sound like straight bullshit…😂



Hey buddy why don't you go f..... oh wait, you meant them?

Right, I knew that.    

What I was _going_ to say is "Why don't you go to Florida?".... but you're already there.


----------



## Harry Klippton

What kind of dipshit doesn't put their brand name on a pedal? Also it's not a fuzz? PASS


----------



## benny_profane

Why would you design a layout that has every component angled at at least 30°?


----------



## Big Monk

Robert said:


> Hey buddy why don't you go f..... oh wait, you meant them?
> 
> Right, I knew that.
> 
> What I was _going_ to say is "Why don't you go to Florida?".... but you're already there.



Number one goal design: keep good frequency of amp classic. 

Note: We aren’t in crazy Florida but it’s SLOW down here.


----------



## Big Monk

Harry Klippton said:


> What kind of dipshit doesn't put their brand name on a pedal? Also it's not a fuzz? PASS



Because preserve classic frequency tone.


----------



## Funnel

benny_profane said:


> Why would you design a layout that has every component angled at at least 30°?


30 degrees is the optimal angle for amp like harmonics.


----------



## Big Monk

Funnel said:


> 30 degrees is the optimal angle for amp like harmonics.



Any less and frequency harmonic not preserve.


----------



## Robert

I like how the top side hints at a "booteek" hand-etched PCB, but flip it over....


----------



## Harry Klippton

Big Monk said:


> Because preserve classic frequency tone.


C'mon now I didn't read that shit 😂


----------



## Big Monk

Robert said:


> I like how the top side hints at a "booteek" hand-etched PCB, but flip it over....
> 
> View attachment 26157



I’ll make sure I remove the solder mask and not give a crap about lead spacing if I ever do a production run so I can charge more…😂


----------



## fig

All mine are “only one piece made”. Does that make them special-er ? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## daeg

szukalski said:


> The blurb on that pedal blew up bull-sh*t-meter:
> 
> “We designed SH-1N with two basic goals. Firstly, SH-1N must not attenuate any useful frequency of amp tone. Each legendary amp in history is perfect from the perspective of music at the time, SH-1N should retain these original frequencies."


I would have to interpret that as "Typical PAF frequency response that dozens of your favorite rock guitarists used."


----------



## music6000

benny_profane said:


> Why would you design a layout that has every component angled at at least 30°?


Even the Toggle switches are Offset!!!


----------



## music6000

Robert said:


> Look Ma, no Microcontrollers!   🍯
> 
> View attachment 26153View attachment 26156


If I was to put a PCB together like this, I would face the component side under so no one would see it!!!!


----------



## music6000

This is what the PCB may look like:


----------



## Feral Feline

Robert said:


> Hey buddy why don't you go f..... oh wait, you meant them?
> 
> Right, I knew that.
> 
> What I was _going_ to say is "Why don't you go to Florida?".... but you're already there.


Engrish not tongue of Muthur you?




I have Sinvertek...




















...Delay. Tempo Tempo Tempo Tappity.


----------



## Robert

Robert said:


> If it's not a Tubescreamer I'll give you $5.



As suspected, it is "just another" Tubescreamer.
The Bold toggle throws in a germanium diode for asymmetrical clipping, the Hollow toggle changes the frequency of the Tone control.

Otherwise it's pretty much stock values populated with dusty old components.    

It's not a bad sounding pedal by any means, but there is a _lot_ of hype (and placebo) surrounding this one.  
If you like the Tubescreamer you'll _probably_ like it... If you don't like the Tubescreamer you might want to pass.


----------



## fig

I have two. 🤷‍♂️

Slightly shy of obsessiveness though another might be cause for pause


----------



## Robert




----------



## music6000

Robert said:


> View attachment 26278


Thanks for showing your Joystick!!!


----------



## cooder

Robert said:


> Otherwise it's pretty much stock values populated with dusty old components.


So the mojo MUST be in the secret component drift and noise level of those carbon comp resistors, right? Right?


----------



## Feral Feline




----------



## Robert

Hey I have the same pair.

Now, what are we gonna do with em?    I'm thinking some sort of fancy FV-1 or Daisy based noisemaker.


----------



## Diynot

? Perfect for the no shoes, monkey-toed player.


----------



## Robert

Do folks actually adjust those by foot?   I've seen that one (and others) and really couldn't wrap my head around how you use them.


----------



## Diynot

Robert said:


> Do folks actually adjust those by foot?   I've seen that one (and others) and really couldn't wrap my head around how you use them.


Seems a tad confusing since they are total overkill gimmick if not to be adjusted on the fly, but if it’s meant to be a tabletop unit, why the foot switches!? It’s the platypus of guitar pedals


----------



## Harry Klippton

Diynot said:


> View attachment 26291
> ? Perfect for the no shoes, monkey-toed player.


I always wanted one of these


----------



## jimilee

Diynot said:


> Seems a tad confusing since they are total overkill gimmick if not to be adjusted on the fly, but if it’s meant to be a tabletop unit, why the foot switches!? It’s the platypus of guitar pedals


Total overkill gimmick=diy builders. Because we can not because we have to.


----------



## NickC

Robert said:


> View attachment 26278


reminds me the devi ever dream mangler, the first time I saw a joystick in a pedal


----------



## Feral Feline

Unlike the Janus, my joysticks are spring-loaded and return to centre after manipulating them. *ahem*

I've got another stubby short one with a mushroom-shaped handle on it, better for foot use ( I think ) than the tall skinny ones, but conversely it doesn't have much range of motion so won't be able to do subtle manipulations — but then again, I haven't tried manipulating the larger joysticks with my feet either.

I think joysticks moved by the feet will be more of an on/off thing and will set them up with trimmers so you can send a flanger, delay or reverb into oscillations...

The stubby one I bought for an Atari Punk Console type build.
I thought the taller ones from PedalParts would be good for builds such as the Pitch Witch (Pitch Pirate) and Chalumeau (Clari[not]). The SuperHeterodyne Receiver (Data Corrupter)...

Also for circuit-stuff like Pladask Elektrisk, Electro Faustus, or the weirder stuff from DBA and Dwarfcraft... Snazzy FX's Flutter & Wow... etc.


----------



## Robert

Feral Feline said:


> Unlike the Janus, my joysticks are spring-loaded and return to centre after manipulating them. *ahem*



Mine too, but according to the StompBoxParts website:

*With a few minor modifications, this can be made to move freely instead of returning to center. 
1) Remove bottom of casing, remove both springs, then reassemble
2) Cut out center of rubber guide/disk.
3) The joystick will now move freely!


----------



## Feral Feline

Yes, I suspected they could be so modded, but I _want_ mine to return to centre.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

Robert said:


> Ahh, gotcha.   Let me hunt it down, it's .... somewhere around here.
> 
> It seems like it was a blue note and something else.   I actually think I might HAVE sent you that schematic way back when I was tracing it because something was odd about it.
> 
> I can't recall.


Me neither.  If it's handy I'd like to see it.


----------



## Robert

Feral Feline said:


> Yes, I suspected they could be so modded, but I _want_ mine to return to centre.



Me too, I like the tactile resistance.     I think it'll make more sense for what I'm likely to build anyway.

I remember being disappointed the first time I used a whammy pedal because I expected them to return back to toe-up.



Chuck D. Bones said:


> Me neither.  If it's handy I'd like to see it.



It's not at the moment but I'll get it for you.      I'm also working on doing cloud backups in addition to external drives so older data won't be so far away when I need it.


----------



## Robert




----------



## benny_profane

Is there a TU-2 hiding back there??


----------



## Devoureddeth

Robert said:


> Hey I have the same pair.
> 
> Now, what are we gonna do with em?    I'm thinking some sort of fancy FV-1 or Daisy based noisemaker.


I always need noise and filler between songs


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

What have we here?








						Beverly Hills Comp - PedalPCB.com
					

In Development




					www.pedalpcb.com
				




76?


----------



## music6000

Bricksnbeatles said:


> What have we here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beverly Hills Comp - PedalPCB.com
> 
> 
> In Development
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pedalpcb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 76?


1. Where is Beverly Hills????
2. The Eagles had a Hit song about a Pub????


----------



## MichaelW

Bricksnbeatles said:


> What have we here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beverly Hills Comp - PedalPCB.com
> 
> 
> In Development
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pedalpcb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 76?


Whoa.....I'm all over this one! Sign me up!


----------



## fig




----------



## fig




----------



## jubal81

music6000 said:


> 1. Where is Beverly Hills????
> 2. The Eagles had a Hit song about a Pub????


LA-2A?


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

jubal81 said:


> LA-2A?


Pretty sure it’s just the Cali76 (which is supposedly based off of an 1176, and at the very least it does a good job of emulating one) with a name that’s a play on Beverly Hills Cop. LA-2A in a pedal form factor would be rad


----------



## Gordo

The name is hilarious.


----------



## music6000

Bricksnbeatles said:


> What have we here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beverly Hills Comp - PedalPCB.com
> 
> 
> In Development
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pedalpcb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 76?


The Cali 76 is pictured below & all it's SMD !
It would be a mammoth task to fit all this in a 125B format!!!
350 plus components!!!
Can you imagine the Troubleshoot thread on this one????????????????


----------



## fig

music6000 said:


> Can you imagine the Troubleshoot thread on this one????????????????


Only ones that aren’t built correctly 

How about stacked boards in a 1590BBS?


----------



## music6000

fig said:


> Only ones that aren’t built correctly
> 
> How about stacked boards in a 1590BBS?


Maybe 1590BBS, but it's all about Real Estate.
Half the members here want it in a 1590A!!!!


----------



## fig

music6000 said:


> Maybe 1590BBS, but it's all about Real Estate.
> Half the members here want it in a 1590A!!!!


“Want” in one hand, poop in the other…see which one fills up quicker.


----------



## fig

Just kidding…I’ll fire the EZ-Bake up. 350 you say?…


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

music6000 said:


> The Cali 76 is pictured below & all it's SMD !
> It would be a mammoth task to fit all this in a 125B format!!!
> 350 plus components!!!
> Can you imagine the Troubleshoot thread on this one????????????????


I think it was said when he first opened it up that it would probably be a stacked smd build in a 1590bb


----------



## music6000

Bricksnbeatles said:


> I think it was said when he first opened it up that it would probably be a stacked smd build in a 1590bb


Here's mine, It's very subtle as is????:


----------



## Big Monk

thewintersoldier said:


> Why you guys want so many compressors? What did dynamics ever do to you? BuGG traces it and it's a clone of a Keeley with 300 components that don't do anything.



Boss CS-2 does it all for me. I have not bothered to even look at other compressors.


----------



## ADAOCE

Big Monk said:


> Boss CS-2 does it all for me. I have not bothered to even look at other compressors.


After building the Kompormat from MBP for a friend I think that’s my final stop on the comp train but I’ve also always heard good thing about the Boss


----------



## Big Monk

ADAOCE said:


> After building the Kompormat from MBP for a friend I think that’s my final stop on the comp train but I’ve also always heard good thing about the Boss



As a younger fella, I owned the ubiquitous CS-3 and didn’t like it. I’ve owned a Ross clone, Vintage and Modern Dyna Comps, etc. and played a few of the fancy, “transparent” (whatever the hell that means for a compressor) types and found the CS-2 to be the perfect middle ground between the super squishy Dyna Comp types and the more subtle optical types. It can get really squishy if you need and also subtle and everything in between. 

I have one of the black label MIJ models. It’s best to shit and I think I paid < $100 for it but it still works great.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

thewintersoldier said:


> What did dynamics ever do to you?



I squished them. I squished them all. They're dead, every single one of them. And not just the dynamics, but the dynamowics and the dynerdlihcics, too. They're like transients, and I flattened them like transients. I HATE THEM.


----------



## ADAOCE

Big Monk said:


> As a younger fella, I owned the ubiquitous CS-3 and didn’t like it. I’ve owned a Ross clone, Vintage and Modern Dyna Comps, etc. and played a few of the fancy, “transparent” (whatever the hell that means for a compressor) types and found the CS-2 to be the perfect middle ground between the super squishy Dyna Comp types and the more subtle optical types. It can get really squishy if you need and also subtle and everything in between.
> 
> I have one of the black label MIJ models. It’s best to shit and I think I paid < $100 for it but it still works great.


I’ll have to give that a whirl because I have a warden and a dyna comp and neither are what I would call a do anything compressor. Thanks!


----------



## Coda

Big Monk said:


> As a younger fella, I owned the ubiquitous CS-3 and didn’t like it. I’ve owned a Ross clone, Vintage and Modern Dyna Comps, etc. and played a few of the fancy, “transparent” (whatever the hell that means for a compressor) types and found the CS-2 to be the perfect middle ground between the super squishy Dyna Comp types and the more subtle optical types. It can get really squishy if you need and also subtle and everything in between.
> 
> I have one of the black label MIJ models. It’s best to shit and I think I paid < $100 for it but it still works great.



I’ve only ever used two compressors in my life: a Janglebox (PPCB Brydland…which is a Dyna-Comp with a tone switch, and is good on guitar or bass), and an early 2000’s CS-3. The CS-3 was awesome. I loved how it smoothed everything out, and gave me an OD sustain in a clean tone. The CS3 wasn’t mine, though. If it was, I’m sure I’d still have it…


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Coda said:


> I’ve only ever used two compressors in my life: a Janglebox (PPCB Brydland…which is a Dyna-Comp with a tone switch, and is good on guitar or bass), and an early 2000’s CS-3. The CS-3 was awesome. I loved how it smoothed everything out, and gave me an OD sustain in a clean tone. The CS3 wasn’t mine, though. If it was, I’m sure I’d still have it…


Madbean just came out with a CS-3 board


----------



## Coda

Bricksnbeatles said:


> Madbean just came out with a CS-3 board


----------



## szukalski

A wee bit of compression is nice when your guitar is so weak that it can’t get the transistors pumping. Not all of us were blessed with Alnico 8 in our veins. It can be the viagra in my signal chain.


----------



## Big Monk

szukalski said:


> A wee bit of compression is nice when your guitar is so weak that it can’t get the transistors pumping. Not all of us were blessed with Alnico 8 in our veins. It can be the viagra in my signal chain.



I use it a lot with overdrive at low volume to give some of that higher volume compressed amp feel as well.


----------



## giovanni

Let’s talk about clean tones guys! Compressors are great for clean tones! Just to add a bit more sustain and stuff…


----------



## Coda

giovanni said:


> Let’s talk about clean tones guys! Compressors are great for clean tones! Just to add a bit more sustain and stuff…



Great way to boost a Muff too…


----------



## Big Monk

Coda said:


> Great way to boost a Muff too…



Yup.


----------



## MichaelW

giovanni said:


> Let’s talk about clean tones guys! Compressors are great for clean tones! Just to add a bit more sustain and stuff…


When I think of compressors I generally think of the Brent Mason, Albert Lee, chicken pickin crowd. Which is all about making your clean tone pop. Which is exactly the opposite of how I use compressors Mostly because I'm just not that good a player and a "poppin" tele sound just makes my mistakes "pop" that much more. 

Where I like to use compressors....and also why I've gravitated towards optical compressors that I've built.....is as @szukalski noted, a "wee bit" can go a long way to buff up your guitar output and smooth it out. I like using it on rhythm guitar parts because it makes them more even and less spikey in a mix. I also like using them with low gain as @Big Monk mentioned, to give me the kind of sustain typically only achievable with a cranked amp and the natural compression that comes from that. A compressor can simulate that at bedroom/studio volumes and especially printing to a mix. But moderation is key. I like compression that you don't know is on. If I can hear it, then it's probably too much for me.


----------



## fig

I have a strange urge to listen to an 8-transistor radio atop Everest.


----------



## Feral Feline

I love comps, with bass. 

Just a smidge, I don't want to kill all my dynamics. 
Diamond opto set lightly can be an always on thing, 
a more aggressive comp can calm down an overly-active peaky-spikey auto-filter.

Comp's pretty good for '70's funky geetar chikka-wahkkah stuff, too.


----------



## giovanni

Totally, it works great after an envelope filter.


----------



## NickC

I use a comp (xotic) Just for clean strumming chord and when i use the ehx microsynth, nothing else.


----------



## almondcity

y'all are sleeping on the DOD Milkbox (Creamery)


----------



## Coda

almondcity said:


> y'all are sleeping on the DOD Milkbox (Creamery)



That’s cause it has a million parts. Nobodies got time for that…


----------



## Barry

Coda said:


> That’s cause it has a million parts. Nobodies got time for that…


Maybe that's why it keeps sliding down in my queue


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

only thing holding me back from my creamery builds (3x, each in a different color scheme) is my inability to create suitable artwork true to the concept I initially came up with and that satisfies me 100% (Also I haven’t even looked into getting any of the semis for it lol)


----------



## almondcity

Coda said:


> That’s cause it has a million parts. Nobodies got time for that…


That's where the mojo is


----------



## Coda

almondcity said:


> That's where the troubleshooting thread is



Fixed…


----------



## MichaelW

Ever since buying some stompswitches from AliExpress I get all their spam now. This showed up in my inbox today.....apparently there are a bunch of clones of the Cali76 coming from the land of banyan trees and ginseng plants.
Be interesting to see what it looks like inside......


----------



## fig

The 


MichaelW said:


> Ever since buying some stompswitches from AliExpress I get all their spam now. This showed up in my inbox today.....apparently there are a bunch of clones of the Cali76 coming from the land of banyan trees and ginseng plants.
> Be interesting to see what it looks like inside......


The “Buy Now” button doesn’t seem to work. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Ironically call76 is a better name than Cali76 imo, since the two sans-serif l’s heavily imply ones, making it look like Ca1176


----------



## music6000

MichaelW said:


> Ever since buying some stompswitches from AliExpress I get all their spam now. This showed up in my inbox today.....apparently there are a bunch of clones of the Cali76 coming from the land of banyan trees and ginseng plants.
> Be interesting to see what it looks like inside......
> 
> View attachment 27474


Be aware this is the *Bass* version of the Pedal!


----------



## MichaelW

music6000 said:


> Be aware this is the *Bass* version of the Pedal!


Not suggesting anyone buy this, least of all me....I have 3 compressors already hahah. (But I'd build the heck out of a Cali76 PPCB project if it gets released


----------



## Robert

I will be _really_ surprised if this is the actual Cali76 circuit.

I might have to buy one just to find out.


----------



## fig

Robert said:


> I will be _really_ surprised if this is the actual Cali76 circuit.
> 
> I might have to buy one just to find out.


Hel-looooo….button not working.


----------



## Coda

It looks like the buy it now button is not working…


----------



## MichaelW

fig said:


> Hel-looooo….button not working.


Dude, you're just not pushing it hard enough........try this link

I think I just bought 7 of them testing the button for @fig........


----------



## music6000

Robert said:


> I will be _really_ surprised if this is the actual Cali76 circuit.
> 
> I might have to buy one just to find out.


Here's The Gut Shots, Pretty Impressive!


https://imgur.com/a/7I3iKex


----------



## fig

Wow, they need some of these..


----------



## finebyfine

I buy far too much junk on aliexpress (rarely pedals though) and the demonfx stuff comes up for me too - at least judging from their gut shots it's always seemed like they're one of the better chinese pedal cloners


----------



## Barry

music6000 said:


> Here's The Gut Shots, Pretty Impressive!
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/7I3iKex


"Handwired" must have been a bitch wiring all those SMD by hand


----------



## Cybercow

On the workbench huh? This . . . .


----------



## WheatAndBarley

music6000 said:


> Here's The Gut Shots, Pretty Impressive!
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/7I3iKex


Oh hey that's me!

The inside also has LED metering but its on the underside of the board with no way to see once the case is closed up. Still don't have confirmation about what kind of compression circuit it is, however the OriginFX guy who hangs out on reddit suggested it's not a real cali76. It's a nice comp for a hundo CAD but I wouldn't buy it over a real one I don't think but its decent value for the price.



https://imgur.com/a/7YHPueQ


Happy to answer any questions if anyone has any!

Also also as I understand it the bass version is the same as the guitar version just with slightly different controls.


----------



## Robert

WheatAndBarley said:


> Still don't have confirmation about what kind of compression circuit it is, however the OriginFX guy who hangs out on reddit suggested it's not a real cali76.



In this case I think he's telling the truth.

I don't have the original in front of me right this minute but that doesn't look like the same circuit.    First observation, the Cali76 is not true-bypass and uses an SPST footswitch with a CD4027 for bypass switching.


----------



## finebyfine

Robert said:


> in front of me right this minute



soooo should we take that as confirmation on the BHC?


----------



## music6000

Robert said:


> In this case I think he's telling the truth.
> 
> I don't have the original in front of me right this minute but that doesn't look like the same circuit.    First observation, the Cali76 is not true-bypass and uses an SPST footswitch with a CD4027 for bypass switching.


It still appears to be a buffered foot switch system????
To go to this much effort, it's probably for litigation protection????


----------



## Robert

music6000 said:


> It still appears to be a buffered foot switch system????



It might be, and I'm not saying it's not some sort of 1176-based circuit (or even a great pedal), it just doesn't appear to be the actual Cali76 circuit.


----------



## music6000

Robert said:


> It might be, and I'm not saying it's not some sort of 1176-based circuit (or even a great pedal), it just doesn't appear to be the actual Cali76 circuit.


I wanna know how many incarnations of the cali76 there are to know what is different about them???!


----------



## MichaelW

The Compact and Compact Bass make sense, I've never understood the "Stacked" version though. I've never tried stacking one compressor into another. Nor do I understand why one would want to.


----------



## Harry Klippton

MichaelW said:


> The Compact and Compact Bass make sense, I've never understood the "Stacked" version though. I've never tried stacking one compressor into another. Nor do I understand why one would want to.


I think it's for two wildly different settings but run at the same time to really squash the hell out of everything. All of Roger Mcguinn's 12 string parts on the classic Byrds records were done running through two compressors. The "all buttons in" method of using an 1176 makes all four of the compression ratios run at the same time too


----------



## finebyfine

Harry Klippton said:


> I think it's for two wildly different settings but run at the same time to really squash the hell out of everything. All of Roger Mcguinn's 12 string parts on the classic Byrds records were done running through two compressors. The "all buttons in" method of using an 1176 makes all four of the compression ratios run at the same time too



Jimmy Page's tone on Black Dog was also through two 1176s if I'm remembering correctly


----------



## Big Monk

finebyfine said:


> Jimmy Page's tone on Black Dog was also through two 1176s if I'm remembering correctly



I think you’re right. 

Just listen to how much sustain there is with such little gain.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

MichaelW said:


> The Compact and Compact Bass make sense, I've never understood the "Stacked" version though. I've never tried stacking one compressor into another. Nor do I understand why one would want to.


Quite a few famous stacked compression tones. 

If you’re going for a Roger McGuinn 12 string tone, the sauce was two outboard compressors in series (not actually 1176s from what I’ve read, but something similar)






If you’re after the long slide sustain of Lowell George, a pair of 1176s is your friend (I believe this was actually the primary influence for the Cali 76 stacked edition) 






George Harrison and Todd Rundgren’s slide sounds are likely from stacked compression too, and they’ve got the tastiest slide tones around.






Eric Stewart is also rumored to be a fan of serial compression with lighter compression ratios running.


----------



## finebyfine

@Bricksnbeatles if I needed any more reason to be absolutely itching for an 1176 voiced pedal, god damn


----------



## MichaelW

Lowell George had the most amazing slide tone. Very compressed but instantly recognizable. I've tried to use his "Craftsman 11/16 socket" slide thing but can never get it to sound good. I generally use this ancient porcelain slide I've had forever. Can't even remember where I got it from. But I love the tone. I've tried other porcelain slides and nothing sounds as good as that one. I used my Keely Compressor on the slide solo and that porcelain slide on this pedal demo. Definitely a George Harrison vibe I was after....


----------



## NickC

MichaelW said:


> The Compact and Compact Bass make sense, I've never understood the "Stacked" version though. I've never tried stacking one compressor into another. Nor do I understand why one would want to.


for example stacking compressors like 1176  into LA2A is a technique widely used to treat the voice in a recording session, you can find so many vids on the net about this. Doing the same thing for guitars i don't know if it's usefull , maybe it's just marketing to sell more of this pedals? I've never seen a pedal board with two comp stacked honestly.

I noticed that pedal manufacturers are coming up with absurd concepts lately, perhaps because the market is now saturated with everything and it is increasingly difficult to invent USEFUL new stuff. The only interesting pedal I have tried in recent times is the low tide.


----------



## benny_profane

Stacking compressors has been widely used with outboard comps during studio mixing for over half a century.

EDIT: People don't always make the most sense when constructing a pedal board. Just because you see 12 overdrives on a board doesn't mean it's useful.


----------



## BuddytheReow

benny_profane said:


> Stacking compressors has been widely used with outboard comps during studio mixing for over half a century.
> 
> EDIT: People don't always make the most sense when constructing a pedal board. Just because you see 12 overdrives on a board doesn't mean it's useful.


That's why you have a booster BEFORE the 12 overdrives


----------



## Robert




----------



## jimilee

Nice


----------



## Feral Feline

Seems like it was decades ago when I fell in love with the Ring Tone.
The Disaster SR would be the crowning glory in my goal to build (nearly) all the EQD stuff.


----------



## Robert




----------



## fig

Most of the real estate is for 9mm pots


----------



## Robert

fig said:


> Most of the real estate is for 9mm pots



Where are we going to find 9 pots that small?   😳

Oh wait, you mean 9mm pots.... I read 9 mm pots.


----------



## mybud

Robert said:


> Where are we going to find 9 pots that small?   😳
> 
> Oh wait, you mean 9mm pots.... I read 9 mm pots.


I believe the Mikrokosmos overdrive uses mm pots. Naturally, YMMV.


----------



## Robert




----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Robert said:


> Where are we going to find 9 pots that small?   😳
> 
> Oh wait, you mean 9mm pots.... I read 9 mm pots.


I looked up “worlds smallest trimmers” but now I just keep getting ads for manscaped 😡


----------



## Robert




----------



## Robert

@bowanderror @Harry Klippton


----------



## Harry Klippton

Robert said:


> View attachment 27765
> @bowanderror @Harry Klippton


Hooray 🥳 I'll add it to my queue for 2027


----------



## benny_profane

The one with all the LEDs looks _super_.


----------



## Feral Feline

Robert said:


> View attachment 27760



Would 9 9mm regular threaded pots with 1900-style knobs squeeze in there?


----------



## Robert

I believe the pots might fit but the knobs wont.  😕


----------



## fig

Feral Feline said:


> Would 9 9mm regular threaded pots with 1900-style knobs squeeze in there?


Nein


----------



## Robert

I've tried for 25 minutes to come up with a better way to word this...... but here goes....

I think even if the pots will fit you might find it tricky to get the nuts on it.    😑


----------



## giovanni

Robert said:


> I've tried for 25 minutes to come up with a better way to word this...... but here goes....
> 
> I think even if the pots will fit you might find it tricky to get the nuts on it.    😑


I don’t see a problem with that phrasing. Phrasing!


----------



## ICTRock




----------



## temol

@PedalPCB  - how many pedals have you traced and how many of them won't end up as a project?  You don't have to be super exact


----------



## Robert

Hundreds.     I've done a lot more tracing than I have layouts.

I have a WIP folder on my desktop that has several levels of nested WIP folders, things get crowded so I toss it in there. 

I don't think I've condemned a trace yet, although I have pushed a few to the side indefinitely.      One or two because of the complexity, but others because of difficulty finding the correct parts.    I dread working with rotary switches (aside from the little 16mm mini ones) because they are so bulky and force a layout to be larger than it really has to be.

So far I've only abandoned one circuit, the Mellowtone Wolf Computer.   I don't know if the schematic going around is incorrect or if it's just an awful pedal.     I built the prototype and it was just hopelessly unusable.

EDIT: I did recently trace one that turned out to be an EXACT clone of the Zendrive.... that was disappointing.    That one obviously won't become a new project.


----------



## giovanni

What was the Zendrive clone, just out of curiosity?


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Robert said:


> Hundreds.     I've done a lot more tracing than I have layouts.
> 
> I have a WIP folder on my desktop that has several levels of nested WIP folders, things get crowded so I toss it in there.
> 
> I don't think I've condemned a trace yet, although I have pushed a few to the side indefinitely.      One or two because of the complexity, but others because of difficulty finding the correct parts.    I dread working with rotary switches (aside from the little 16mm mini ones) because they are so bulky and force a layout to be larger than it really has to be.
> 
> So far I've only abandoned one circuit, the Mellowtone Wolf Computer.   I don't know if the schematic going around is incorrect or if it's just an awful pedal.     I built the prototype and it was just hopelessly unusable.
> 
> EDIT: I did recently trace one that turned out to be an EXACT clone of the Zendrive.... that was disappointing.    That one obviously won't become a new project.


anything that was previously 'indefinitely postponed' for a long time that you, at one point, suddenly had an epiphany about and got it laid out shortly after?


----------



## Robert

Missing Link Peacock Overdrive.... but I think we all knew what to expect there.

There was one resistor different, hardly worth a whole new layout. (or even modifying an existing build)


----------



## Robert

Bricksnbeatles said:


> anything that was previously 'indefinitely postponed' for a long time that you, at one point, suddenly had an epiphany about and got it laid out shortly after?



It took me 10 years to finish the trace and layout of the Super Badass Distortion, and there's no good reason why.    I worked up the layout in about an hour.


I also just pushed the Binaura back up to the front of the "Coming soon" list a few days ago.   It was never technically postponed or abandoned, but it's time to get that one wrapped up and ready to go.    I mean, all we need is some good algorithms.   I started looking through Eventide H9000 demos for inspiration.


----------



## Robert

That's actually how _most_ of the delayed / slow projects go....    I dread working on them forever, then one day it all just falls into place quickly and I wonder what all the fuss was about.

ADHD and OCD are my weaknesses (and strengths in some ways)...   I fully intend to get a particular task done then get distracted by some new idea... repeat.

I've also scrapped a layout and started all the way over because _one component_ wouldn't fit into the pattern I wanted.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Robert said:


> It took me 10 years to finish the trace and layout of the Super Badass Distortion, and there's no good reason why.
> 
> 
> I also just pushed the Binaura back up to the front of the "Coming soon" list a few days ago.   It was never technically postponed or abandoned, but it's time to get that one wrapped up and ready to go.    I mean, all we need is some good algorithms.   I started looking through Eventide H9000 demos for inspiration.


awesome! I have a ton of algos planned for the binaura, but I need to wait until I finish my summer classes before I can build my dev board (developing stereo algorithms in mono? probably not the best idea, but why not!), which is the next in the build queue and sitting with all of the hardware I need on my bench as we speak (I forgot the oscillator crystal for the USB chip though, so I need to order that at some point. D'oh!)


----------



## Robert

I'm really looking forward to going back to working with the Daisy.

I have _so many_ things I want to do with that.   Some that are beyond my current abilities and knowledge, but they all were at some point.

The good thing about that though, is that the limitation is me, not the capabilities of the hardware. (and that's a position I don't mind being in)


----------



## Robert

Another burden is the ever growing list of pending build docs...  I _really_ shouldn't be working on new projects until that is caught up.


----------



## ADAOCE

Robert said:


> Another burden is the ever growing list of pending build docs...  I _really_ shouldn't be working on new projects until that is caught up.


I hear you on admin stuff like that where the ROI may not be as noticeable. I would suggest maybe trying to find someone who can take your direction and put a bunch of them together if it’s more of a task of assembly rather than creation. Otherwise hiring someone to do it really makes the ROI even more of an issue.


----------



## Robert

It's more of an issue with work environment and surroundings than anything.     Working on documentation takes a different level of attention and concentration than drawing layouts or building prototypes.    I can do both of those with distractions, or take a break and return later...

Documentation on the other hand, ends up with mistakes (or forgotten) if I'm not giving it my _complete_ attention.

I'm not a bean counter by any means, I enjoy doing this stuff so it doesn't necessarily _have_ to be profitable for me to do it.

It also doesn't help that I am not even remotely happy with the current build doc content or format...  layouts come naturally to me, but documentation is much more of a difficult task.    Lets not even get into any form of "literature" included in the docs, I'm the _worst_ at getting points across clearly which is why they're basically the bare minimum technical info (at best).


----------



## Harry Klippton

Very relatable @PedalPCB


----------



## temol

All in all, I'm not surprised. I was expecting hundreds of projects. Here's another question, but I understand you may not want to answer it - are there any projects you would like to publish but for various reasons you cannot?


----------



## Robert

Let's just say I regret ever doing any contract PCB work.

Those projects are untouchable to me exclusively, but a free-for-all to the rest of the world.

I never made any promises nor signed any NDA's, but I'd never take advantage of a situation like that.    There _are_ lines I won't cross.


----------



## almondcity

Man I love my Wolf Computer that I did on Vero. Though there are settings that suck ass


----------



## Robert

I might have to go back and visit it sometime.

   The one I built was unpredictable junk (and I like unpredictable).


----------



## temol

Robert said:


> I never made any promises nor signed any NDA's, but I'd never take advantage of a situation like that.    There _are_ lines I won't cross.


Totally understandable. How about situations like.. Hey, would you be so kind and let go off this or that.. and you say - well.. ok.


----------



## Big Monk

Robert said:


> Hundreds.     I've done a lot more tracing than I have layouts.
> 
> I have a WIP folder on my desktop that has several levels of nested WIP folders, things get crowded so I toss it in there.
> 
> I don't think I've condemned a trace yet, although I have pushed a few to the side indefinitely.      One or two because of the complexity, but others because of difficulty finding the correct parts.    I dread working with rotary switches (aside from the little 16mm mini ones) because they are so bulky and force a layout to be larger than it really has to be.
> 
> So far I've only abandoned one circuit, the Mellowtone Wolf Computer.   I don't know if the schematic going around is incorrect or if it's just an awful pedal.     I built the prototype and it was just hopelessly unusable.
> 
> EDIT: I did recently trace one that turned out to be an EXACT clone of the Zendrive.... that was disappointing.    That one obviously won't become a new project.



They didn’t even bother making one component change to go along with the marketing blurb, huh? 😂


----------



## Robert

temol said:


> Totally understandable. How about situations like.. Hey, would you be so kind and let go off this or that.. and you say - well.. ok.


I generally try to avoid situations like that...   If you remove one project where does it end?

Several years ago Adrian Thorpy contacted me, right after the Pyrocumulus Fuzz project was released.   He was polite and respectful, and I can appreciate that.   Removing the project wasn't an option, but I offered to not post the schematic.   (This is the only time I have _intentionally_ not released a schematic)   He agreed that would be fair enough, and we've been on decent talking terms ever since.

A couple years later someone traced the PCB and the schematic was eventually released, so I in turn added it to the build doc. (There was no longer any reason to withhold it)

Another builder contacted me about a different project.   Again, he was a nice guy and didn't bother threatening legal action or to stomp on my puppy, so I offered to only release an older version of that particular project and not touch the more recent version until some time had passed.   We've also been on good terms ever since and he's ordered a few PCBs from here since then.

I would never do anything to intentionally harm someones business or livelihood, and I'm not convinced that "clones" or DIY projects have any impact on sales of an original product.   Interest in the BuGGFX Daydream and Raincoat spiked _after_ I released the PCBs for both of them, so there's that.

I'm not a _complete_ monster and am always willing to hear someone out and hopefully find a resolution we're both happy with, just don't email me with legal threats and ridiculous demands. My spam folder is already full enough.  

Also... if your design is just another Tubescreamer or Muff clone, save us both the trouble and don't bother reaching out at all... pot and kettle and all that.     


I have a lot of respect for the folks who are reasonable because there are plenty enough who aren't.


----------



## Robert

On the opposite extreme, one particular builder contacted me almost distraught because they couldn't understand why I had never offered a PCB for any of their projects.   "What's wrong with _our_ pedals? You don't like them?" Mindblown, but okay. 

Unfortunately I can't say who that was (by their request) because of possible fallout from their distributors.


----------



## bowanderror

Robert said:


> It also doesn't help that I am not even remotely happy with the current build doc content or format...  layouts come naturally to me, but documentation is much more of a difficult task.    Lets not even get into any form of "literature" included in the docs, I'm the _worst_ at getting points across clearly which is why they're basically the bare minimum technical info (at best).


You could always crowdsource it, people here are crazy knowledgable & are kind of doing it anyways in help threads. Just throw up a PCB pic or schematic with values & part numbers and have people aggregate the info into something usable. Most trimpots are pretty easy to understand, a schematic would give us the voltage ratings for caps + the PCB their sizes.

Might also be a good use for the wiki?


----------



## Robert

bowanderror said:


> Might also be a good use for the wiki?



I actually thought about that, in fact at one point I had a couple of the docs in wiki format just as a trial run.   

It was a little tricky to get consistent results on-screen and in a print out, but it did work.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Robert said:


> On the opposite extreme, one particular builder contacted me almost distraught because they couldn't understand why I had never offered a PCB for any of their projects.   "What's wrong with _our_ pedals? You don't like them?" Mindblown, but okay.
> 
> Unfortunately I can't say who that was (by their request) because of possible fallout from their distributors.


You can’t say who it was, but can you say if you have done/will do one of their projects at some point?


----------



## Harry Klippton

Hey @PedalPCB is there a way to implement a mechanism similar to the store wait list to get an email when a doc is added for a board in the store?


----------



## Robert

I _think_ you can somehow subscribe to updates on the main shop page but I'm not sure if it notifies you when a product page is updated or not.

There used to be a "New Build Documentation" thread here that you could Watch and get updates when they were added.    It just depends on me actually remembering to post that it has been updated.


----------



## Robert

Here ya go. 






						Build documentation updates
					

Click here to be notified when new build documentation is uploaded.




					forum.pedalpcb.com
				




I think it goes without saying that probably won't be the most active thread on the forum.      😭


----------



## Harry Klippton

A locked thread? But I wanna shitpost in there


----------



## Robert

Locked?  Darn, guess I can't upload any new build docs..... Oooohhhh well, I tried.   🤷‍♂️


----------



## Harry Klippton

Robert said:


> Locked?  Darn, guess I can't upload any new build docs..... Oooohhhh well, I tried.   🤷‍♂️


😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## jimilee

Wait, the Carolyn wave cannon? How the hell did I miss that? That’s yet another rat version that I’ve been trying to find a schematic for, but now I can just buy a PCB.nice!


----------



## finebyfine

Very cool to read about some of your workflow/processes/wheelings and dealings, Robert - fun little peek behind the curtain tonight


----------



## Robert

Bricksnbeatles said:


> You can’t say who it was, but can you say if you have done/will do one of their projects at some point?



Well it would have been rude not to.


----------



## nickquack

Robert said:


> View attachment 27760


Could i check what vactrols the seek-wah and trem use? Looking to stock up on parts while waiting for them to be released!


----------



## Robert

I used a 5mm red diffused LED and the GL-5528 LDR from Tayda for the prototype of the trem.

I haven't build the wah prototype yet, but I'm planning to use similar when they arrive.

The RingTone uses an H11F3 optoisolator.


----------



## Robert

I might never turn this pedal off.


----------



## Coda

What pedal?…


----------



## carlinb17

Robert said:


> I might never turn this pedal off.
> 
> View attachment 28347


Fantastic!! I will take two!

Tubes right?

Edit: sorry I thought the cuts were vents for the tubes. Beautiful though


----------



## Robert

Coda said:


> What pedal?…



Aclam Woman Tone.    I don't say it often, but this is a keeper.


----------



## Coda

Robert said:


> Aclam Woman Tone.    I don't say it often, but this is a keeper.



I know…it was more of a comment on the artwork…


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Robert said:


> I might never turn this pedal off.
> 
> View attachment 28347


MIAB with a passive LPF on the front?


----------



## Robert

Coda said:


> I know…it was more of a comment on the artwork…



I didn't even look at the artwork until just now.     🤦‍♂️



Bricksnbeatles said:


> MIAB with a passive LPF on the front?


I don't think it's a LPF.


----------



## benny_profane

Robert said:


> I might never turn this pedal off.


That artwork looks like a Baroness album cover was reimagined by The Little Mermaid. What're the cutouts on the side?


----------



## Robert

Those are for mounting onto an Aclam pedal board.... all of their pedals have that.

The artwork is apparently by Marijke Koger, who painted Claptons "The Fool" guitar.

Clapton doesn't mean a lot to me, but the pedal sounds fantastic.


----------



## benny_profane

Robert said:


> Those are for mounting onto an Aclam pedal board.... all of their pedals have that.
> 
> The artwork is apparently by Marijke Koger, who painted Claptons "The Fool" guitar.
> 
> Clapton doesn't mean a lot to me, but the pedal sounds fantastic.


Ah yes, the only boards rated for both Cat 5 hurricanes and F5 tornados.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Robert said:


> I didn't even look at the artwork until just now.     🤦‍♂️
> 
> 
> I don't think it's a LPF.


Ah interesting. Since the Clapton/Cream tone is just a HB guitar on the neck pickup with the tone rolled way down into some sort of cranked Marshall, I figured this would probably just be something emulating a Marshall with a simple guitar-tone-control-esque LPF on the input


----------



## GizzWizzKing

Bricksnbeatles said:


> HB guitar on the neck pickup with the tone rolled way down


Isn't it both pickups and the neck tone rolled down? If it were just the neck you might as well sit in a pile of mud and call it woman tone.


----------



## Robert

Yep, the trick is both pickups active (middle position on the toggle), one with the tone rolled off.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

GizzWizzKing said:


> you might as well sit in a pile of mud and call it woman tone.


Calling a spade a spade… 
The only reason they called Clapton “God” was his uncanny ability to mercilessly cause tremendous human suffering. 

There’s an old joke about coffee and Clapton both sucking without cream. The truth though is that they’re both bitter and muddy, and even with cream, people only consume them either because they’re old and have compromised taste or because they’re young and think pretending to like them will make them seem more grown up. 😜


----------



## Robert

The Woman Tone pedal really isn't muddy, it just has a nice almost half-cocked wah (more like 1/4 cocked in this case) effect.

It's a little more "closed" than I typically would set a fixed wah, but it sounds excellent and _really_ makes the guitar sing.


----------



## Coda

Robert said:


> The Woman Tone pedal really isn't muddy, it just has a nice almost half-cocked wah (more like 1/4 cocked in this case) effect.
> 
> It's a little more "closed" than I typically would set a fixed wah, but it sounds excellent and _really_ makes the guitar sing.



So more like a Harmonic Energizer. I imagine it has a bit less range, though…


----------



## benny_profane

@Bricksnbeatles I think you should give better coffee a shot.


----------



## GizzWizzKing

Bricksnbeatles said:


> coffee and Clapton both sucking without cream


I was always a bit more disappointed with Ginger Baker since he was actually phenomenal but without Cream... eh.



Robert said:


> sounds excellent and _really_ makes the guitar sing.


well then....... i am curious. as of now my amp doesnt love being paired with my SG. always interested in something to add some life to the mix.


----------



## dawson

Bricksnbeatles said:


> Calling a spade a spade…
> The only reason they called Clapton “God” was his uncanny ability to mercilessly cause tremendous human suffering.
> 
> There’s an old joke about coffee and Clapton both sucking without cream. The truth though is that they’re both bitter and muddy, and even with cream, people only consume them either because they’re old and have compromised taste or because they’re young and think pretending to like them will make them seem more grown up. 😜



How _DARE_ you compare delicious coffee to Eric Clapton!


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Robert said:


> The Woman Tone pedal really isn't muddy, it just has a nice almost half-cocked wah (more like 1/4 cocked in this case) effect.
> 
> It's a little more "closed" than I typically would set a fixed wah, but it sounds excellent and _really_ makes the guitar sing.


the pedal sounds great from what I've seen on YouTube. definitely seems more versatile than just coping the fairly standard cream-era Clapton tone. Any internal trim pots to note?


----------



## Harry Klippton

No, no, you misheard them. _Klippton_ is God


----------



## jubal81

Never heard of it before, but the demo sounds pretty sweet. Hope we see a PCB for the one.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

benny_profane said:


> @Bricksnbeatles I think you should give better coffee a shot.


I've tasted plenty of coffee over the years, from crappy over-sweet Starbucks stuff, to really fancy stuff from legit coffee people and I've never been able to stand the flavor. I can certainly appreciate the quality differences, but no matter what its just unpleasant to me. 



GizzWizzKing said:


> I was always a bit more disappointed with Ginger Baker since he was actually phenomenal but without Cream... eh.


I never did get the Ginger Baker hype– He's good and all, but he hasn't contributed to much music that I find enjoyable. He was good in cream, but he never did anything that stood out to me, even with Fela or Hawkwind. If I'm gonna listen to a drummer who was chronically abusive to everybody he interacted with, they better have more than 80 minutes of worthwhile creative output. Not to say that he's bad, or that artistic worth is based on volume, but really a shockingly small proportion of his music is remotely interesting or listenable imo.



dawson said:


> How _DARE_ you compare delicious coffee to Eric Clapton!


Keep drinking your gross warm bean water– leaves (no pun intended) more delicious hot leaf water for me.


----------



## benny_profane

Bricksnbeatles said:


> I've tasted plenty of coffee over the years, from crappy over-sweet Starbucks stuff, to really fancy stuff from legit coffee people and I've never been able to stand the flavor. I can certainly appreciate the quality differences, but no matter what its just unpleasant to me.


Fair enough. With the characterization of 'bitter' for all of coffee, it sounded like there may be something out there you might dig. But I have to agree with you in re tea.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

benny_profane said:


> Fair enough. With the characterization of 'bitter' for all of coffee, it sounded like there may be something out there you might dig. But I have to agree with you in re tea.


I certainly have tried to like coffee. My morning tea doesn't have nearly enough caffeine to sustain me through 13-hour studio-class days. alas Coffee and myself get along about as well as Ginger Baker and, well... anyone else.


----------



## Robert

jubal81 said:


> Never heard of it before, but the demo sounds pretty sweet. Hope we see a PCB for the one.


It's only been out a few days.



Coda said:


> So more like a Harmonic Energizer. I imagine it has a bit less range, though…


Similar result, yes, but you don't get the wide sweeps like the Energizer.    The frequency is fixed as far as I can tell.

No trim pots, but there's a dipswitch for "Darker Woman Tone" which I suppose shifts the frequency or Q.

The drive sounds excellent all on it own, even before switching on the "Woman Tone".


----------



## dawson

Bricksnbeatles said:


> Keep drinking your gross warm bean water– leaves (no pun intended) more delicious hot leaf water for me.



*Hot, bean water with a little "bloop" of milk.
Inject into any main artery.


----------



## Robert

Yeaaah my doctor told me to give up soda and coffee when I had a kidney stone...

I was drinking like a 12 pack of Cokes a day at one point and hadn't tasted water in years.     

I quit drinking Cokes, but coffee?   I'll just go ahead and die.

I don't even drink it for the caffeine, hell I drink coffee at night and it knocks me right out.    Probably an adverse reaction to ADHD.


----------



## dawson

Robert said:


> Yeaaah my doctor told me to give up soda and coffee when I had a kidney stone...
> 
> I was drinking like a 12 pack of Cokes a day at one point and hadn't tasted water in years.
> 
> I quit drinking Cokes, but coffee?   I'll just go ahead and die.
> 
> I don't even drink it for the caffeine, hell I drink coffee at night and it knocks me right out.    Probably an adverse reaction to ADHD.



Yeah.. it's not something I'd consider living without.
There's a fresh cup dripping in the kitchen for me as we speak type.


----------



## music6000

Robert said:


> I might never turn this pedal off.
> 
> View attachment 28347


Something like this :


----------



## Feral Feline

Robert said:


> It's only been out a few days.


A few days, a few months, a few years... I don't care about the pedal's orientation or how it identifies — so long as I like how it sounds, it's okay by me.



Woe ! Man! Whoah Mmmannn!


----------



## Robert

thewintersoldier said:


> If you stop drinking coffee



That's not a thing is it?   TELL ME there aren't monsters out there in this world who are actually doing this?!


----------



## Big Monk

Robert said:


> That's not a thing is it?   TELL ME there aren't monsters out there in this world who are actually doing this?!





I've only been drinking coffee on days I am in the office, so M-W. Occasionally on the weekend I'll go for a coffee run down to Stewart's but that's pretty much it.

I was a smoker from the age of about 15-25, with heavy smoking from 18-25, so coffee was a lifeline after I quit the smokes. Now, it doesn't do much for me except stain my teeth but i still can't quit it completely.


----------



## Robert

I just _like_ coffee, I don't really drink it for the caffeine. It puts me to sleep anyway. 

And I just want plain old dirt water coffee, you can keep all that french vanila and beetroot extract or _whatever_ the heck kids are putting in there these days.    Cold coffee?  Only if I forgot it was sitting there.


----------



## ICTRock

cold brew was one of those "well what do you know, the kids are alright" sort of moments. It's actually good once you get past the urge to put it in the microwave


----------



## Robert

When I was a kid my grandmother used to make me coffee in the morning and put an ice cube in it so I didn't get burned.

It wasn't all that terrible, so I get it, it just seems so wrong.

Looking back, it's no wonder I needed ritalin to focus in school.


----------



## Big Monk

Robert said:


> Looking back, it's no wonder I needed ritalin to focus in school.


----------



## finebyfine

(One of my favorite food essays is about "bad" coffee, for what its worth: https://www.seriouseats.com/the-case-for-bad-coffee)

I drink cold brew and iced all year round, I don't know how anyone can down a piping cup


----------



## music6000

I stop drinking Coffee 40 years ago when I found out it was causing my Migraines.
I only drink Tea with Milk & 2 teaspoons of real sugar around 4 times a day since then!
Dilmah Extra Strength is my preferred brand.


----------



## Robert

I've never gotten a migraine from drinking coffee, although I've gotten them from _not _drinking my morning cup, so I suppose that's similar.

I'm usually fine unless I get carried away and drink it all day, then I end up a bit on edge and jittery.


----------



## Coda

Robert said:


> I've never gotten a migraine from drinking coffee, although I've gotten them from _not _drinking my morning cup, so I suppose that's similar.
> 
> I'm usually fine unless I get carried away and drink it all day, then I end up a bit on edge and jittery.



I had my wisdom teeth removed on a Friday. I never took any pain killers, cause it never really hurt. By Saturday afternoon, I was convinced I had an infection, as I was experiencing pain like I never have before. By Monday, I realized it was because, in the excitement of the teeth removal, I didn’t have any coffee for three days. I learned my lesson then…


----------



## dawson

music6000 said:


> I stop drinking Coffee 40 years ago when I found out it was causing my Migraines.
> I only drink Tea with Milk & 2 teaspoons of real sugar around 4 times a day since then!
> Dilmah Extra Strength is my preferred brand.



That's so sad..


----------



## GizzWizzKing

When the wife was gifted a pretty nice espresso machine i swapped from drip to making an americano 95% of the days. but now every time we make drip coffee i continue to put a double shot of espresso in it. do that twice in a day and you start to hear color. ANXIETYYYYYYYYYYYYYY GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## dawson

Coda said:


> I had my wisdom teeth removed on a Friday. I never took any pain killers, cause it never really hurt. By Saturday afternoon, I was convinced I had an infection, as I was experiencing pain like I never have before. By Monday, I realized it was because, in the excitement of the teeth removal, I didn’t have any coffee for three days. I learned my lesson then…



So you're saying you've got a bunch of unused pain killers?


----------



## Robert

I resorted to a <gasp> Keurig about a year ago, just because I didn't have time to bother with a traditional old coffee maker...

It's nowhere near as good, the pods are just too dang expensive, and I feel like I'm single-handedly killing dolphins every time I toss a pod in the trash can...   My machine is starting to get a bit iffy, every few cups it decides to make about a 1/4 cup of cold watered down coffee...

When it finally dies I'm going back to a plain old drip coffee maker...


----------



## Robert

dawson said:


> So you're saying you've got a bunch of unused pain killers?



Time for a new contest!


----------



## Coda

I can count on half a hand the number of times I’ve had keurig coffee. For years it was electric percolator or nothing. Then a times drip machine…and lately, French press, with fresh beans. I haven’t used milk or sugar since I was a kid…my grandmother didn’t use ice cubes to cool down my coffee, she used whipped cream…


----------



## Robert

Whipped cream is good, I've done that.   Heavy whipping cream is tasty too.

I usually just use half and half.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

I like my tea black, but sometimes I’ll add a little bit of honey, and depending on the type of tea I might add a splash of oat milk. 

If I’m getting a cold drink from my local coffee place, I’ll usually get an unsweetened tea latte with macadamia milk since it’s got a nice flavor and isn’t too creamy that it makes everything feel too rich and absurdly decadent. My typical choice is either vanilla bourbon black tea, or chai. Sometimes I’ll go for earl grey, or whatever their seasonal tea is. I’m not one for sweet drinks or anything too creamy. I just wish Tea was higher in caffeine


----------



## Harry Klippton

Robert said:


> Time for a new contest!


Not funny


----------



## Robert

Really isn't, but I try to laugh it off anyway.   It's about all you can do.

Lost two folks to opioid addiction last month, two days apart. Two little girls lost _both_ of their parents.


----------



## szukalski

Sometimes I feel, sometimes I feel, like I've been tied to the heavy whippin' cream post.


----------



## Robert

That's right, back on track, coffee!

Or wait... the workbench!


----------



## Harry Klippton

I've been making pour over coffee exclusively for years now. My setup is an old pyrex measuring cup and a mesh basket to hold the coffee grounds. Real sophisticated like


----------



## Robert

I did that in a bind once when my coffee maker died.  

I didn't have a mesh basket so I removed both ends of a soup can and put a filter over it.


----------



## Big Monk

Harry Klippton said:


> I've been making pour over coffee exclusively for years now. My setup is an old pyrex measuring cup and a mesh basket to hold the coffee grounds. Real sophisticated like



I like pour-over and used to use it when I was making my bastardized versio0ns of "Bulletproof Coffee". I have one of those ceramic jobbies that goes on top of your mug and you put a filter in it.


----------



## Robert

My grandmother used to use some sort of metal percolator that went on the stove?

Not sure how that worked, but the dang thing certainly never broke throughout my entire childhood.


----------



## Coda

Robert said:


> My grandmother used to use some sort of metal percolator that went on the stove?
> 
> Not sure how that worked, but the dang thing certainly never broke throughout my entire childhood.



I have one of those. It’s my backup brewer. It has no moving parts, and is almost unbreakable. You could use it on a stove, with charcoal, or even at a campfire. You have to pay attention though…it’s easy to under/overcook the coffee.


----------



## Robert

I'm going to have to get me one of those.   I like that kind of low-tech equipment.   

I don't think I could survive "off the grid", but if you could just run me some power and internet way out into the middle of nowhere you'll never have to see me again.   

_Edited because I'm out of touch with the modern world_


----------



## szukalski

Robert said:


> I don't think I could survive "off the grid", but if you could just run me some power and internet way out into the middle of nowhere you'll never have to see me again.


Everyone has a plan, until they get punched in the mouth (with network latency). - Mike "IT" Tyson.


----------



## almondcity

I'm team Aeropress, but I don't mind shitty Folgers either


----------



## MattG

almondcity said:


> I'm team Aeropress, but I don't mind shitty Folgers either



I used to make coffee with an Aeropress!  Or, technically, I made Americanos.  That plus fresh-ground quality beans made the best coffee I ever had.  That was in the "before times", meaning, before I had kids, and time wasn't quite as precious as it now is.

I still grind whole beans, but use a regular old drip maker.  Gets me 80% there with 20% of the effort.




Robert said:


> I resorted to a <gasp> Keurig about a year ago, just because I didn't have time to bother with a traditional old coffee maker...
> 
> It's nowhere near as good, the pods are just too dang expensive, and I feel like I'm single-handedly killing dolphins every time I toss a pod in the trash can...   My machine is starting to get a bit iffy, every few cups it decides to make about a 1/4 cup of cold watered down coffee...
> 
> When it finally dies I'm going back to a plain old drip coffee maker...



My in-laws _love_ their Keurig and they buy the super ultra mega premium pods and the coffee is still just OK.  They found some ultra premium coffee in biodegradable pods, so less environmental impact (in theory).

I'm actually finding that bean grinding is getting to be too much of a time sink, and the wife is completely checked out on it.  At work, we have Nespresso machines.  I always thought they were just for espresso, but a co-worker gave me the rundown on them, and it seems like they're actually a straight up better Keurig.  For one, the pods are aluminum; they come with a postage pre-paid bag for the used pods.  You can simply drop the bag in the mailbox, and they go to a facility where the aluminum is recycled and the coffee is composted.  Assuming the process actually works as advertised, it should be significantly better than Keurig in terms of environmental impact.

It does make espresso, but also coffee (or maybe Americano), and the coffee pods we have here at work are way better than the Keurig junk, and at least on-par with the drip stuff I usually bring from home.  I'm really tempted to get one for home, and the wife is strongly advocating for it.

Only downside I can see is that the pods aren't particularly cheap.  But if it gives me more time for pedal building, it might just be worth it!


----------



## dawson

Harry Klippton said:


> Not funny



*Hopefully to be responsibly used recreationally from time to time.

Edit: Sorry- I didn't realize we're done talking about drugs!


----------



## jjjimi84

Robert said:


> I resorted to a <gasp> Keurig about a year ago, just because I didn't have time to bother with a traditional old coffee maker...
> 
> It's nowhere near as good, the pods are just too dang expensive, and I feel like I'm single-handedly killing dolphins every time I toss a pod in the trash can...   My machine is starting to get a bit iffy, every few cups it decides to make about a 1/4 cup of cold watered down coffee...
> 
> When it finally dies I'm going back to a plain old drip coffee maker...


I go hard on a old percolator, the keurig taste like shit and is a complete waste. I fill up the percolator with water then add a half of a cup of course ground to the basket and away i go. 

A while back @jimilee commented that my leg is bouncing at a different rate than what I am playing, its cuz i am all hopped up.


----------



## fig

I killed the Keurig in 3 weeks. POS…give me my Mr Coffee w/ 12-cup carafe.


----------



## dawson

fig said:


> I killed the Keurig in 3 weeks. POS…give me my Mr Coffee w/ 12-cup carafe.



I always *fig*ured you'd have a setup like this:


----------



## carlinb17

dawson said:


> I always *fig*ured you'd have a setup like this:


Is that the coffee maker from breaking bad!


----------



## dawson

carlinb17 said:


> Is that the coffee maker from breaking bad!



bingo*


----------



## carlinb17

dawson said:


> bingo*


I win I win! Haha


----------



## fig

That’s it! My Mr Coffee!


----------



## Coda

I used to have a Mr. Coffee knockoff, a Senor Cafe…it was decent, but it used metric beans, and I can only find imperial beans locally…


----------



## dawson

Coda said:


> I can only find imperial beans locally…



The rebel alliance has got a base near my house so that's where I get my beans.
They're said to have been roasted by lightsabers, but they use Jedi-mind-tricks in all of their advertisements so it's hard to know what to believe.


----------



## Robert

fig said:


> I killed the Keurig in 3 weeks. POS…give me my Mr Coffee w/ 12-cup carafe.



I'm on my third (and last) one....

The first one never broke, but after like 18 months I started thinking about how much mold _had_ to be accumulating inside the internal reservoir... You'll never convince me that the occasional vinegar "descale" rinse is good enough. 

The second one broke in less than 6 months....  My third one is on the way out....

I'm headed back to a good old Mr Coffee too... I might even spring for the premium model with a clock so it can blink 12:00 like my oven and microwave.


----------



## fig

Jawa’s distant cousins…the Javas.


----------



## Coda

dawson said:


> The rebel alliance has got a base near my house so that's where I get my beans.
> They're said to have been roasted by lightsabers, but they use Jedi-mind-tricks in all of their advertisements so it's hard to know what to believe.



I’m out in the middle of nowhere. We only get what the Javas bring when they visit once a month…


----------



## Robert

I'm still waiting on the Star Wars / Sling Blade mashup...

What'd ya kill daddy fer? What'd ya kill daddy fer?

Duke, I'm yer deddy boy.

Nahhhwww!!!

I just seen red.  I picked up a laser sword that was sittin there by the sallyport, some folks call it a lightsaber, I call it a laser sword.

Well I went in there in the cockpit, hit daddy upside the head with it.

Killed 'em.


----------



## Big Monk

Robert said:


> Good old Star Wars.....   If you aren't caught up avoid the spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Remember the one where they revealed the entire story had been taking place in space?
> 
> Mind blown.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I've never really watched much of the Star Wars movies...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really just impressed that we can nest spoilers....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> How low can you go?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> To the windows!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> To the walls!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> That's all....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting on the Star Wars / Sling Blade mashup...
> 
> What'd ya kill daddy fer? What'd ya kill daddy fer?
> 
> Duke, I'm yer deddy boy.
> 
> Nahhhwww!!!
> 
> I just seen red.  I picked up a laser sword that was sittin there by the sallyport, some folks call it a lightsaber, I call it a laser sword.
> 
> Well I went in there in the cockpit, hit daddy upside the head with it.
> 
> Killed 'em.



Riveting!


----------



## scheffehcs

Damn loving all the coffee talk. I love coffee, and my wife and I have tried all the different ways to brew. She used to be a barista. But unfortunately caffeine just wrecks me. In my mid twenties a had to restrict myself to no caffeine before noon so that I could fall asleep at a decent hour. Then maybe because I was drinking less of it, it had an even stronger effect! I swear if I drink even a cup of tea in the morning, it prevents me from getting a good nights sleep. So it’s a zero caffeine lifestyle for me 😩. 

But anyway I thought I’d chime in. My wife still drinks coffee all day long, and her favorite coffee to drink these days is this:




She says it’s 70% as good and 100% easier.


----------



## Feral Feline

Used to get cold-brew/slow-brew 12hr dripped coffee from a place in HK, it was fanfreqntasty

Cold coffee I like black.
Iced coffee I like milk in it.
Hot coffee has to have milk in it, sometimes cream.

Tea — black or honey and lemon as per Bricksnbeatles pref, but ... I rarely drink tea.

Keurigs are garbawje, but if you use the recyclable pods or reusable pods... I suppose that's okay.

Decaffeinated is not coffee, it's sacrilege.


Beans that have made the Kessel Run are the best.


----------



## Coda

I almost never drink black tea without milk. I was always told that black tea straight leads to kidney stones…


----------



## cwsquared

Coda said:


> I almost never drink black tea without milk. I was always told that black tea straight leads to kidney stones…


I drink black tea almost exclusively and no stones yet.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## GizzWizzKing

cwsquared said:


> I drink black tea almost exclusively and no stones yet.  Fingers crossed.


Every dog has his day. Yours will come. Keep your chin up!


----------



## cwsquared

GizzWizzKing said:


> Every dog has his day. Yours will come. Keep your chin up!


I just can't wait.


----------



## nickquack

dawson said:


> I always *fig*ured you'd have a setup like this:


Can't wait for the build docs for this one


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Okay


Coda said:


> I almost never drink black tea without milk. I was always told that black tea straight leads to kidney stones…


well, if last week is anything to go by, that’s true. I’ll be cutting back on the tea a bit out of an abundance of caution (the oxalates are what causes the stones; they’re also in kale and spinach and the like), but the real importance is just staying well-hydrated. As long as you’re drinking enough to be regularly flushing out your kidneys, crystals shouldn’t have the chance to build up enough to form stones.


----------



## Robert

@thewintersoldier


----------



## Robert

Looks like a completely different animal from either of the older units.


----------



## Robert

I can't remember if the big box did or not (and I can't find my 1/8" adapter for power) but this one hits ring mod territory.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Robert said:


> I can't remember if the big box did or not (and I can't find my 1/8" adapter for power) but this one hits ring mod territory.


Speaking of ring mod… 
🥺🥺🥺???


----------



## Big Monk

Robert said:


> Haven't forgotten.



You mean you don't devote 100% of your time to this? Slacker...


----------



## Robert

I haven't forgotten... I'm trying to eliminate the need for a special power supply without having to stack PCBs...

It's a tight fit.


----------



## Robert

Big Monk said:


> You mean you don't devote 100% of your time to this? Slacker...



I never said that.

See there's this guy with this Univibe......


----------



## Big Monk

Robert said:


> I never said that.
> 
> See there's this guy with this Univibe......



          

That's what I'm here for baby. Wishlist requests for expensive shit only I want!


----------



## Robert

I haven't looked at the schematic that was traced from yours to compare, but you know there was already an official EHX schematic out there.
Never hurts to be _sure _though, lord knows we've been burned enough by incorrect schematics.


----------



## Robert

Did your big box have any ticking?  

I eventually gave up on de-ticking the older 2-knob version, but even my 3-knob has a little bit of ticking in the square position.  Nowhere as bad as the vintage one, but noticeable.


----------



## Robert

Cool.   Stepping out for a few minutes so if I don't immediately respond I'll be right back.


----------



## Harry Klippton

Hey wait you're not allowed to leave


----------



## Robert

It's possible that I confused the abruptness of the square mode with a tick...

The 2-knob sounded like a damned metronome (which is apparently a problem with the original as well), so I was already a bit frustrated.


----------



## Scruffie

Just to let you know, by DIY law, you have to show me them EHX guts.


----------



## Robert

I'm a loner Dottie, a rebel....


----------



## Robert

In the middle of shipping right now, but I snapped this one for you.

I'll get some better closeups with light (and the PCB removed) later this evening.  

There's a bunch of opamps, a quad VCA, and obviously a microcontroller somewhere (probably the other side).


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

No Easter egg? Booooo


----------



## Scruffie

Robert said:


> In the middle of shipping right now, but I snapped this one for you.
> 
> I'll get some better closeups with light (and the PCB removed) later this evening.
> 
> There's a bunch of opamps, a quad VCA, and obviously a microcontroller somewhere (probably the other side).
> 
> View attachment 28574


Yeah... that's the stuff... I'm gonna need a minute guys.


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon

thewintersoldier said:


> If you stop drinking coffee, you could cut 85% of all joy in this miserable life. I can't function without a minimum of two cups. When I used to smoke there was nothing better than a hot cup of coffee with my cigarette to level up my anxiety 😂


Mmmmm undergrads breakfast.


----------



## giovanni

thewintersoldier said:


> If you stop drinking coffee, you could cut 85% of all joy in this miserable life. I can't function without a minimum of two cups. When I used to smoke there was nothing better than a hot cup of coffee with my cigarette to level up my anxiety 😂


Aw man. I’m from Italy so coffee was always very important to me. But I had to stop drinking it because of anxiety. I now have one decaf espresso per day and a cup of tea, which apparently doesn’t give me anxiety (even though it probably has the same amount of caffeine).


----------



## fig

Robert said:


> In the middle of shipping right now, but I snapped this one for you.
> 
> I'll get some better closeups with light (and the PCB removed) later this evening.
> 
> There's a bunch of opamps, a quad VCA, and obviously a microcontroller somewhere (probably the other side).
> 
> View attachment 28574


Now that’d be a hoot to bake. I figure without a stencil, I could pump out 3 maybe 4 before my expiration date.


----------



## Robert

I don't know what's on the other side of the board yet but so far the only component I see that might not have a through-hole equivalent is the quad VCA.

Nope, scratch that, there's a DIL-16 package available.


----------



## Robert

Scruffie said:


> Just to let you know, by DIY law, you have to show me them EHX guts.



Where you from @Scruffie?  USA, EU?


----------



## Scruffie

Robert said:


> Where you from @Scruffie?  USA, EU?


Much as I'd love to say EU still, unfortunately, the UK...


----------



## Robert

Ahh, well then it might not make as much sense, but I was going to say I can do one better than pics... 

You're welcome to the pedal when I'm done with it.    It might take me a little while to actually get it wrapped up though.


----------



## Robert

Got another pedal incoming today, yeehaaw!   First person to guess what it is gets to be the first person to know what it is.


----------



## jjjimi84

Robert said:


> Got another pedal incoming today, yeehaaw!   First person to guess what it is gets to be the first person to know what it is.


Is it that fancy overdrive that everyone is raving about on TGP?


----------



## Robert

_Probably_ not.   I believe this one appeals to the metal crowd.

You're joking about TGP right?   Is there some new rave I'm unaware of? WHERE!?


----------



## fig

yeehaw? It’s the Jed Clampett Millionaire Fuzz.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Robert said:


> Got another pedal incoming today, yeehaaw!   First person to guess what it is gets to be the first person to know what it is.


does guessing YATS count? 😂


----------



## fig

Bricksnbeatles said:


> does guessing YATS count? 😂


Count? It usually takes home the bacon.


----------



## fig

Okay..I’ll behave now. It just comes on suddenly.


----------



## Robert

Bricksnbeatles said:


> does guessing YATS count? 😂



It could be.   I don't know...  We'll see.

It's another stupid priced limited edition... (Not THAT stupid, but still more than I'd pay for a keeper)


----------



## jjjimi84

Robert said:


> _Probably_ not.   I believe this one appeals to the metal crowd.
> 
> You're joking about TGP right?   Is there some new rave I'm unaware of? WHERE!?


I haven’t been to that site in years, I really dislike threads that are “tell me about what to buy next”.

I wanted to say lessons every time but instead just stopped visiting.


----------



## jjjimi84

Robert said:


> It could be.   I don't know...  We'll see.
> 
> It's another stupid priced limited edition... (Not THAT stupid, but still more than I'd pay for a keeper)


Sinvertek n+ gold bronze platinum edition


----------



## Robert

jjjimi84 said:


> Sinvertek n+ gold bronze platinum edition



Just go.  Get on out of here.  👉🚪

That thing scares me.


----------



## Harry Klippton

jjjimi84 said:


> I haven’t been to that site in years, I really dislike threads that are “tell me about what to buy next”.
> 
> I wanted to say lessons every time but instead just stopped visiting.


I can't find the screenshot right now but I once saw someone say something like "this is the gear page, not the practice page" 😂😂😂


----------



## Robert

Some of those guys have like $10K worth of pedals (yep, two of them) then you hear them play an its like.... jeeez.

I'm no John Bonomaster, but come on.


----------



## Harry Klippton

I can't play very well at all but it makes me happy 🙂


----------



## jjjimi84

Robert said:


> Some of those guys have like $10K worth of pedals (yep, two of them) then you hear them play an its like.... jeeez.
> 
> I'm no John Bonomaster, but come on.


I used to work with a guy like that, would buy a 4k guitar to hang on the wall. I am no bonermaster either but i at least have the thing in my hands everyday.


----------



## Robert

I don't play nearly enough anymore... I can definitely tell every time I pick up the guitar.


----------



## Robert

Don't be sad, I'm having plenty of fun playing with pedals.


----------



## Big Monk

Harry Klippton said:


> I can't play very well at all but it makes me happy 🙂



Same here!


----------



## fig

I’m (somewhat living) proof you can play for hours a day and never improve.


----------



## szukalski

You just need one cowboy chord to vamp and improv silly lyrics..


----------



## fig

szukalski said:


> You just need one cowboy chord to vamp and improv silly lyrics..


What’s this _chord_ you speak of? That’s not that thing you have to do with your left hand while manipulating multiple strings is it?

I tried that once…$600 ER bill.


----------



## fig

But there’s hope!

I ordered an “air guitar” from a guy on Reverb. Anyone heard of these? He was having trouble putting pics up, and it IS used, but he guarantees that _anyone_ can play these! Granted, $5000 _is_ high, but to be able to easily rip through solos, it’s damn -well worth it to me! Ordered! I’ll send a pic when it arrives…..shipping was amazingly cheap.


----------



## Robert

fig said:


> What’s this _chord_ you speak of?



BB don't do chords and I don't either.  Who needs chords when you have pedals?


----------



## giovanni

jjjimi84 said:


> I used to work with a guy like that, would buy a 4k guitar to hang on the wall. I am no bonermaster either but i at least have the thing in my hands everyday.


Phrasing. But I do the same.


----------



## jjjimi84

giovanni said:


> Phrasing. But I do the same.


Are we doing phrasing? God I love that show.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Robert said:


> BB don't do chords and I don't either.  Who needs chords when you have pedals?


King or beach boys?


----------



## Robert

Yep.


----------



## music6000

Robert said:


> It could be.   I don't know...  We'll see.
> 
> It's another stupid priced limited edition... (Not THAT stupid, but still more than I'd pay for a keeper)


Klirrton Oh My Goat Distortion​


----------



## Robert

music6000 said:


> Klirrton Oh My Goat Distortion​


Nah.  This isn't really a contest so I'll post a pic as soon as it's here.  😃


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Robert said:


> Yep.


I always knew that BB King was short for Beach Boys King! 

Hits such as:

Lucille, No: “Where diiiiid the thrill gooooooo; where is the girl I used to knooooow”
Wouldn’t it be nice (to sing the blues)
Help me (find the thrill), Rhonda
Woke up with tears in the morning
Three o’clock bluebirds over the mountain 
A true icon of the chimeric baroque-pop-blues


----------



## Robert

Random fact, did you know Willard Scott was the first Ronald McDonald?


----------



## szukalski

I thought BB was the Blues Brothers.. come on Elwood..


----------



## Robert

I was talking about Bob Barker.


----------



## Scruffie

Robert said:


> Ahh, well then it might not make as much sense, but I was going to say I can do one better than pics...
> 
> You're welcome to the pedal when I'm done with it.    It might take me a little while to actually get it wrapped up though.


You're very sweet to offer but I can't be buying any more pedals at the moment and I certainly couldn't accept it as a gift, although perhaps we could come to some... other arrangement


----------



## Robert

I wasn't trying to sell it.  

Reverb would just take all of the money anyway, I'd end up paying like $8 to give it away.   

It'll probably be vintage by the time I get around to tracing it, but I'll shoot you a message.


----------



## Robert




----------



## benny_profane

FINALLY. An overdrive/booster for REAL guitarists. 

Lars is gonna be so mad!


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Korg Hamlet


----------



## Robert

OK, this one came from a pet owner.   Decontamination is complete.

It's not bad, sounds better than I expected.


----------



## temol

Any gut shots?


----------



## Robert




----------



## Robert

The 3D printed spacers to accommodate for the slope of the enclosure are pretty cool.


----------



## temol

I like the idea, clever solution.


----------



## Robert

In previous KHDK pedals they placed SMD diodes on the two back corners to lift the jack up slightly.

When I first saw them I thought "What a terrible layout!" ... then I realized they were solely for jacking up the jack.


----------



## Feral Feline

Further to non-players... 

I had a short-term contract with a company involved with telecoms, while there they brought in a "consultant". The guy somehow found out I liked guitars so he showed me pictures of his "babies" (in his mid-50s and single, no kids) — he fell in love with a PRS guitar a friend of his had and so he started buying different PRS models in different woods/colours/finishes/configurations. He didn't play. At all. He just liked how they looked.

He had 50+ PRS guitars...


I don't have that many guitars, but then I don't play guitar either and have at least that many pedals...


----------



## Robert

When I bought my oscilloscope one of the negative Amazon reviews was from a person who wanted to use it as a desk ornament....

It didn't make the cool looking waveforms on the screen like the pictures showed...


----------



## Scruffie

Robert said:


> When I bought my oscilloscope one of the negative Amazon reviews was from a person who wanted to use it as a desk ornament....
> 
> It didn't make the cool looking waveforms on the screen like the pictures showed...


Hey! My desk looked really boring with that big plastic box on it.


----------



## giovanni

I went to a guitar center in San Francisco a few weeks ago. They had a bunch of Fender custom shop guitars that used to belong to some unnamed chef. They were all really nice. And the salesman told me that the chef had got rid of all his expensive guitars but he kept the most expensive one so he could destroy it. And he did! I bet he didn’t even play them.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Feral Feline said:


> Further to non-players...
> 
> I had a short-term contract with a company involved with telecoms, while there they brought in a "consultant". The guy somehow found out I liked guitars so he showed me pictures of his "babies" (in his mid-50s and single, no kids) — he fell in love with a PRS guitar a friend of his had and so he started buying different PRS models in different woods/colours/finishes/configurations. He didn't play. At all. He just liked how they looked.
> 
> He had 50+ PRS guitars...
> 
> 
> I don't have that many guitars, but then I don't play guitar either and have at least that many pedals...


I’ve seen you mention before that you don’t play, and always thought it was just a self deprecating joke. Do you really not play guitar at all? What do you run the pedals thru? 

I apologize if I’ve asked this before, I feel like I’ve seen the answer before but I don’t recall


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Robert said:


> When I bought my oscilloscope one of the negative Amazon reviews was from a person who wanted to use it as a desk ornament....
> 
> It didn't make the cool looking waveforms on the screen like the pictures showed...


r/eurorack in a nutshell. Someone should have introduced that reviewer to a sweetwater gear card and a bunch of trendy oscillators. Who needs sound when you have squiggles? 😂


----------



## Robert

I posted these last year then forgot all about them....  With the recent tube stuff going on I thought I should probably dust them back off and see if there was any interest.


High-voltage SMPS brick




Preamp tube breakout board for prototyping/breadboarding


----------



## fig

Groovy stuff!


----------



## Feral Feline

Bricksnbeatles said:


> I’ve seen you mention before that you don’t play, and always thought it was just a self deprecating joke. Do you really not play guitar at all? What do you run the pedals thru?
> 
> I apologize if I’ve asked this before, I feel like I’ve seen the answer before but I don’t recall


I know a few cowboy chords, the same ones I learned in my teens decades ago — I have not progressed since then. 😼

I'm a little better at soldering now, though. 😸


----------



## Harry Klippton

Feral Feline said:


> I know a few cowboy chords, the same ones I learned in my teens decades ago — I have not progressed since then. 😼
> 
> I'm a little better at soldering now, though. 😸


But you DO play bass tho right?


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Feral Feline said:


> I know a few cowboy chords, the same ones I learned in my teens decades ago — I have not progressed since then. 😼
> 
> I'm a little better at soldering now, though. 😸


Bass too right? I vaguely recall that

Edit: @Harry Klippton beat me again


----------



## Feral Feline

Harry Klippton said:


> But you DO play bass tho right?


Bryan Beller asked me that when I got his autograph, I hemmed and hawed and he said "You either play the bass or you don't". So according to Mr Beller, I do — just not quite at his level!


----------



## Harry Klippton

Feral Feline said:


> Bryan Beller asked me that when I got his autograph, I hemmed and hawed and he said "You either play the bass or you don't". So according to Mr Beller, I do — just not quite at his level!


Whomst'd've


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Feral Feline said:


> Bryan Beller asked me that when I got his autograph, I hemmed and hawed and he said "You either play the bass or you don't". So according to Mr Beller, I do — just not quite at his level!


Pat Mastelloto said pretty much the same thing to my dad about drums.


----------



## Feral Feline

So, how about that PedalPCB tube thinger and Power-Brick jiggedy?


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Feral Feline said:


> So, how about that PedalPCB tube thinger and Power-Brick jiggedy?


I’m too poor to buy tubes 😅

I’ll make one of the power things when they’re available— exactly what I need to start a Stone Crows tribute band (OOF! Jesus… that was in bad taste)

Idk maybe I’ll make a 200v fuzz face or something 😉


----------



## Feral Feline

Yeah, I'd like to build a few more tube amps, but who can afford it? A SELECT FEW!


----------



## mnemonic

A pedalpcb high voltage supply? Interesting. 

Maybe two or three years ago I made a tube buffer (copy of VHT Valvulator) using one of those cheap boost converters off eBay for the high voltage, powered by a 12vdc power supply and also powering the heaters with the same 12vdc. 

It worked (but was noisy) for about 5 minutes until a cap on the boost converter exploded. I got a new boost converter board but I’ve been kind of scared to try again.


----------



## benny_profane

@PedalPCB can you please put the first pedal behind a spoiler so I never see it again?


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

benny_profane said:


> @PedalPCB can you please put the first pedal behind a spoiler so I never see it again?


Ditto


----------



## Robert

I'm planning to purge this entire thread soon. 

It's time to start over, 99% of this stuff ain't on the workbench anymore.


----------



## benny_profane

This isn’t going into the library of congress?


----------



## Harry Klippton

Remember when you started this thread to tell us what you were working on and everybody else started prattling on about their own inane bullshit?


----------



## Robert

Harry Klippton said:


> Remember when you started this thread to tell us what you were working on and everybody else started prattling on about their own inane bullshit?



You caught that too?   Next time I'll be a little more specific.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Robert said:


> I'm planning to purge this entire thread soon.
> 
> It's time to start over, 99% of this stuff ain't on the workbench anymore.


Instead of purging it, maybe just retitle it “what’s on the workbench: Vol. 1” and archive it, and then start volume 2. Each time the current volume gets to ~50 pages, it gets archived and a new volume is added. That way the info and stuff is all still accessible


----------



## Robert

Bricksnbeatles said:


> That way the info and stuff is all still accessible



Even the pic in post #1?


----------



## Harry Klippton

@PedalPCB might I suggest "what's on _MY_ workbench"


----------



## Robert

Yeah, I thought about that after it was too late...  But everyone was having so much fun so I just let it go.


----------



## Robert

Post #1 has been fixed, just for you guys.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Robert said:


> Post #1 has been fixed, just for you guys.


Much love, bro ❤️


----------



## Robert

Robert said:


> I'll get some better closeups with light (and the PCB removed) later this evening.



Okay so maybe not later that evening, but I'll get em for you!


----------



## Diynot

Sooooo, I see the seek trem has dropped, but @Bricksnbeatles (not that we have had direct conversations ab it) and I would like to know, when’s the Ringtone coming?


----------



## Robert

I'm working on it.     

The circuit is traced but I still have to measure a few SMD components.  

The trem and wah are both done, just waiting on the PCBs to arrive.


----------



## Diynot

sweeeet!


----------



## nickquack

Robert said:


> I'm working on it.
> 
> The circuit is traced but I still have to measure a few SMD components.
> 
> The trem and wah are both done, just waiting on the PCBs to arrive.


Ahh was hoping to sneak some in before the sale ends T.T Alas


----------



## NickC

Robert said:


> I'm planning to purge this entire thread soon.
> 
> It's time to start over, 99% of this stuff ain't on the workbench anymore.


I dont care! I will forever wait for daydream plus! ❤️


----------



## Robert

NickC said:


> I dont care! I will forever wait for daydream plus! ❤️


Oh yeah for sure, I'm kicking around some new ideas for that right now.

You've heard the older stereo / Daisy based prototype right?


----------



## NickC

Robert said:


> Oh yeah for sure, I'm kicking around some new ideas for that right now.
> 
> You've heard the older stereo / Daisy based prototype right?


No 😱


----------



## Robert

I never skip an opportunity to show that off.    

Like I mentioned in the thread discussing the Daisy Seed, this was recorded before we learned how to correct the high frequency noise in the signal.

In fact, I think this was recorded just a couple days after I got the Seed and Petal.

Stereo, Tap Tempo, and if I recall somewhere around 32 or 64 delay taps (vs 3 in the original Daydream)

I don't have speakers on this computer so I _hope _this is the right one.


__
		https://soundcloud.com/pedalpcb%2Fsuperdaydream


----------



## Robert

Since the Seed has serial over USB support it's not completely insane to think we could develop an app to connect and configure the parameters... because there's way too many possible combinations to dial in with a few knobs and switches.

Staggering, skipping, and Paula mode, to name a few.


----------



## Scruffie

Listening to this gives me an idea, as a man of analogue talents but of too much laziness to progress to digital beyond a basic understanding, can I run a potential joint project venture I've had in mind for some time past you...?


----------



## Robert

Scruffie said:


> Listening to this gives me an idea, as a man of analogue talents but of too much laziness to progress to digital beyond a basic understanding, can I run a potential joint project venture I've had in mind for some time past you...?



Well absolutely.


----------



## mdc

Robert said:


> View attachment 28617



I'm pretty sure Nergal is a Nazi/'crypto-fascist.'


----------



## Robert

I honestly don't know who Nergal is... I mean, I know he's in Behemoth, but I don't really know who that is either.


----------



## Harry Klippton

Robert said:


> I honestly don't know who Nergal is... I mean, I know he's in Behemoth, but I don't really know who that is either.


Behemoth is like starter pak poser black metal


----------



## mdc

He used to call himself "holocausto" for starters.


----------



## dawson

Robert said:


> I honestly don't know who Nergal is... I mean, I know he's in Behemoth, but I don't really know who that is either.



☝️ All of this made me curious so I looked up a video.

The entire thing was shown black & white and in slow motion, lots of stuff on fire, lots of weird stuff happening to crucifixes, your disemboweled dude singing the chorus- pretty routine deal.

At one point there was a kid spitting what appeared to be milk onto a medicine-man type character, which was almost interesting enough to keep me watching but I still had to leave in the end- the songs are really long.

Anyhow, the update is:
Nobody will be surprised to know that Nazis still can't make good music.


----------



## Robert

OK I listened... It's not as bad as I expected it to be, but it's definitely not my thing. (like most recent music)

I recently listened to Coheed and Cambria for the first time.... for some reason I thought they were a jam band like Phish.    
Imagine my surprise.


----------



## Big Monk

My idea of liking new music is discovering some old music I just hadn’t heard yet.


----------



## jimilee

Robert said:


> OK I listened... It's not as bad as I expected it to be, but it's definitely not my thing. (like most recent music)
> 
> I recently listened to Coheed and Cambria for the first time.... for some reason I thought they were a jam band like Phish.
> Imagine my surprise.


Sheer disappointment, that’s all I can say.


----------



## Robert

I mean I clicked play, I saw the band and heard the music and thought "Oh my goodness, this is not what I expected."

Then the helium voiced dude started singing ... what the? ...


----------



## jimilee

Robert said:


> I mean I clicked play, I saw the band and heard the music and thought "Oh my goodness, this is not what I expected."
> 
> Then the helium voiced dude started singing ... what the? ...


Yep. The female singer, I believe it’s the same band, is much much better. They do that wake me up inside song, don’t they?


----------



## Robert

I don't think that's the same band.


----------



## jimilee

Robert said:


> I don't think that's the same band.


Sounds equally disappointing though.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

jimilee said:


> Yep. The female singer, I believe it’s the same band, is much much better. They do that wake me up inside song, don’t they?


That’s evanescence I think, and they were more popular i the early 00s. Coheed and Cambria is one of the more popular modern prog bands, and I think they’re in the same sorta prog-metal vein as opeth, dream theater, and Haken based on what my friends who are into all of that stuff have told me


----------



## Harry Klippton

I always thought of coheed and Cambria as some kind of emo band


----------



## Robert

thewintersoldier said:


> View attachment 28891



I absolutely *DO NOT* and I don't appreciate you saying such things.

Trick question anyway... there was no _music _made after the 90s.    It's like everyone knew they had no chance and just gave up after the grunge bands disappeared.

Folks tell me I need to be more open minded, that I can't just listen to old 90's music...  I gave in, I started listening to 70's and 80s music again too.


----------



## Big Monk

thewintersoldier said:


> I love 80s music, it was some of the most diverse, creative and best songwriting of any decade. @Harry Klippton thinks I'm a crackhead for it, but IDGAF



Answer honestly: Hall and Oates?


----------



## Robert

You can be a crackhead and still like good music.

It's a little easier now...  It was tough admitting you still liked hair bands during the grunge era.


----------



## Robert

Big Monk said:


> Answer honestly: Hall and Oates?



I caught myself rocking out to Huey Lewis and the News the other day.....    🤦‍♂️ 

"So this is it!?"  ... very appropriate lyrics for the moment of realization.


----------



## Big Monk

Robert said:


> I caught myself rocking out to Huey Lewis and the News the other day.....    🤦‍♂️
> 
> "So this is it!?"  ... very appropriate lyrics for the moment of realization.



Huey Lewis was big on Vinyl in my house growing up.


----------



## Robert

I remember my first nightmare as a kid... and it sounds like a joke.

I dreamed that I walked outside and saw my Michael Jackson's Thriller album laying on the ground in the rain... Nearly cried.


----------



## music6000

Robert said:


> I remember my first nightmare as a kid... and it sounds like a joke.
> 
> I dreamed that I walked outside and saw my Michael Jackson's Thriller album laying on the ground in the rain... Nearly cried.


The nightmare would have been staying at Neverland!


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Big Monk said:


> Answer honestly: Hall and Oates?


Hell yeah. Daryl Hall is an insane talent— it’s no wonder that he was wanted for both King Crimson and Van Halen at one point or another, and John Oates is a brutally good songwriter.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

thewintersoldier said:


> Absolutely, I celebrate the decade as a whole. Every genre was lit. Punk, hardcore, metal, pop, new wave, adult contemporary, r&b, rock n roll, smooth jazz, rough jazz, hip hop, indie, weird AL, alternative and the birth of grunge. Even the the boy bands were 🔥


Three questions:
-Oingo Boingo?
-Christopher Cross?
-Nick Lowe?


----------



## Big Monk

thewintersoldier said:


> Absolutely, I celebrate the decade as a whole. Every genre was lit. Punk, hardcore, metal, pop, new wave, adult contemporary, r&b, rock n roll, smooth jazz, rough jazz, hip hop, indie, weird AL, alternative and the birth of grunge. Even the the boy bands were 🔥


----------



## jimilee

Robert said:


> I caught myself rocking out to Huey Lewis and the News the other day.....    🤦‍♂️
> 
> "So this is it!?"  ... very appropriate lyrics for the moment of realization.


Rocking out? Are you sure that’s what you were doing?


----------



## jimilee

thewintersoldier said:


> Absolutely, I celebrate the decade as a whole. Every genre was lit. Punk, hardcore, metal, pop, new wave, adult contemporary, r&b, rock n roll, smooth jazz, rough jazz, hip hop, indie, weird AL, alternative and the birth of grunge. Even the the boy bands were 🔥


No that is a nightmare!


----------



## ICTRock

Robert said:


> OK I listened... It's not as bad as I expected it to be, but it's definitely not my thing. (like most recent music)
> 
> I recently listened to Coheed and Cambria for the first time.... for some reason I thought they were a jam band like Phish.
> Imagine my surprise.


They're Rush sitting around playing D&D while X-Files reruns are on the TV in the background


----------



## ICTRock

thewintersoldier said:


> View attachment 28891


----------



## Robert

Harry Klippton said:


> I always thought of coheed and Cambria as some kind of emo band



I mean they aren't the _worst_ band I've ever heard.... I'd probably listen to them before I would Behemoth.

It was just a series of surprises...   The voice was not what I expected when I saw the band.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

thewintersoldier said:


> -danny elfman? Does a bear shit in the woods
> -sailing? Yes please
> -i wouldn't go out of my way for it, but it's not the worst either


As Jim Steinman wrote: Two out of three ain’t bad!

How about Squeeze? Another 80s new wave/power pop favorite of mine.


----------



## jimilee

thewintersoldier said:


> I respect you Jimi so I will bite my tongue and not clap back. We can agree to disagree🤝


I concede my friend.


----------



## jimilee

Bricksnbeatles said:


> As Jim Steinman wrote: Two out of three ain’t bad!
> 
> How about Squeeze? Another 80s new wave/power pop favorite of mine.


I like them pretty well, and how about The Smiths?


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

jimilee said:


> I like them pretty well, and how about The Smiths?


Love Marr, Rourke, and Joyce. Hate Moz.

Johnny Marr in 2019 was one of the most incredible concerts I’ve ever seen. I was absolutely awestruck watching him from the edge of the stage.

Lots of cool shots of him in this album (and just as many that are terrible)


https://imgur.com/a/gPVMA9D


----------



## finebyfine

Robert said:


> Yeah, I thought about that after it was too late...  But everyone was having so much fun so I just let it go.


Mods be damned we will find fun in every thread on this here forum


----------



## chongmagic

Tears for Fears played near me lately, hate I missed them.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

chongmagic said:


> Tears for Fears played near me lately, hate I missed them.


Saw them the night I got my kidney stones. It was still a net-win for the day because tears for fears were so absurdly incredible. I can’t believe that Roland is still able to sing Badman’s Song so damn well!

Not my video, but you might be able to see me. I was I think the 8th row, Roland’s side of the stage


----------



## Harry Klippton

thewintersoldier said:


> Absolutely, I celebrate the decade as a whole. Every genre was lit. Punk, hardcore, metal, pop, new wave, adult contemporary, r&b, rock n roll, smooth jazz, rough jazz, hip hop, indie, weird AL, alternative and the birth of grunge. Even the the boy bands were 🔥


What about NWOBHM


----------



## Coda

The 80s...hmm. I was born in the 80's, so that's cool. The 80's sees Ozzy's best work, a great interpretation of Crimson (#2 to LTIA-Red lineup), Rollins-era Black Flag, Surfer Rosa, Big Black, Prince (though I think he's overrated a bit, especially in the 80s), Spinal Tap's best work, Megadeth, Grandma Got Run Over by a Reindeer, The Travelling Willburys, Mudhoney/Soundgarden/The Melvins, I think Big Monk was born in the 80's...


----------



## jimilee

Coda said:


> The 80s...hmm. I was born in the 80's, so that's cool. The 80's sees Ozzy's best work, a great interpretation of Crimson (#2 to LTIA-Red lineup), Rollins-era Black Flag, Surfer Rosa, Big Black, Prince (though I think he's overrated a bit, especially in the 80s), Spinal Tap's best work, Megadeth, Grandma Got Run Over by a Reindeer, The Travelling Willburys, Mudhoney/Soundgarden/The Melvins, I think Big Monk was born in the 80's...


Ozzy is a god!!! He is probably my most favoritist artist Evar!!!


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

I know it’s what’s on [Bugg’s] workbench, but I feel the need to share the extremely satisfying fit of this USB port I just drilled for. 


https://imgur.com/a/HqNIWEd


----------



## Robert

That looks fantastic, where'd you get that?


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Robert said:


> That looks fantastic, where'd you get that?


Amazon. Don’t remember the brand, but It’s a panel mount USB-C jack for printers.
the diameter is 24mm, so I drilled a 15/16” hole, and then used the oscillating spindle sander to carefully open the hole up until it snugly fit the jack. Just need to drill the two little holes for the mounting screws now.


----------



## Robert

I've seen one similar but it was threaded like an outie DC jack.   That's really sharp.


----------



## Harry Klippton

Bricksnbeatles said:


> I know it’s what’s on [Bugg’s] workbench, but I feel the need to share the extremely satisfying fit of this USB port I just drilled for.
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/HqNIWEd


🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🥵🍇🍇🍇🍇🍇🍇🤙🚨🚨🚨🚨🚨🚨🚨🚨🚨🚨🚨🚨🚨


----------



## Harry Klippton

Harry Klippton said:


> What about NWOBHM


This is a clue to my aforementioned "worst tattoos of all time" content


----------



## peccary

Bricksnbeatles said:


> Three questions:
> -Oingo Boingo?
> -Christopher Cross?
> -Nick Lowe?


Nick Lowe is the man. Rockpile, his solo stuff.... the man is a complete talent: a great musician (and bass player in particular), writer, and producer. The dude is low-key brilliant.


----------



## finebyfine

On Ali I’ve seen those for sale as “D type sockets” and they’re the jaaaam.

Can’t endorse this Ali seller specifically but you can find them all over the place


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

I need to fix the countersink a bit for the panel mount usb, but otherwise it’s all good to go (except the power jack, which I totally forgot about)


https://imgur.com/x6p6RzR


----------



## Coda




----------



## Robert




----------



## benny_profane

Nice cookies!


----------



## Robert

They taste terrible.


----------



## benny_profane

Not like a daydream?


----------



## mybud

Moroccan roll!


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Who’s got cookies? I want some!


----------



## Robert

Bricksnbeatles said:


> Who’s got cookies? I want some!



I got no cookies but I have some chips.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Robert said:


> I got no cookies but I have some chips.
> 
> View attachment 28997


FV-1? More like FV-1,000,000


----------



## benny_profane

Dang. What truck did those fall off?


----------



## carlinb17

Is your powder room actually a spin chip factory


----------



## GizzWizzKing

they look real... but its best to have someone test these things. send me every 3rd chip and i will make sure they work as expected.


----------



## benny_profane

I count 377.


----------



## Robert

benny_profane said:


> I count 377.



Sneaky sneaky.

You're doing better than me, I haven't even counted them yet...


----------



## cwsquared

GizzWizzKing said:


> they look real... but its best to have someone test these things. send me every 3rd chip and i will make sure they work as expected.


I'll take 5.


----------



## grabo99

Robert said:


> I got no cookies but I have some chips.
> 
> View attachment 28997



Please don't post porn, this is a Christian server


----------



## Robert




----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Robert said:


> View attachment 29145


Guts!


----------



## ICTRock

eff that, don't need to be troubleshooting the pcbguitarmania version before I have my grubby hands on the ppcb version


----------



## jesuscrisp

ICTRock said:


> eff that, don't need to be troubleshooting the pcbguitarmania version before I have my grubby hands on the ppcb version


Hey, some of their PCBs do work actually!


----------



## Feral Feline

cwsquared said:


> I'll take 5.


Me too!

A Paul Desmond classic!


----------



## music6000

Robert said:


> View attachment 29145


Maybe something like this:


----------



## music6000

Robert said:


> View attachment 29145


Maybe even this :


----------



## Robert

Just fired up the new reflow oven for the first time.


----------



## carlinb17

Big things are a coming’


----------



## Cybercow

On the bench this week till the Ultimatum arrives for tracing - *Stereophonic Gizmotronic Symphonic Harmonic Perambulator*

Working on a commission build for a client who want a one-off build of a stereo-dual chorus with a shimmer verb follower on each channel. It will be using 4 modified GuitarPCB "Mini-Me" chorus circuits and 2 PedalPCB 'Pythagoras' project boards with custom SpinCAD Designer/SpinASM rolled FX patches. Each stereo chorus pair will tied together at the LFO so they can be independent or synchronized with both 'depth' & 'rate' mods. Each chorus section will have independent controls. The two Pythagoras boards will be synchronized under a set of dual-gang pots & patch selection actuator. The L & R outputs will be pushed thru a pair of balanced XLR driver boards.

The fun part will be finishing the rack box faceplate.


----------



## andare

I have a Fuzzrite in the works. Trying to make it quieter. Here's a few observations:

It sounds thinner and buzzier into a clean amp, fatter into a tube amp at the edge of breakup. So much so that taking out the 22k resistor doesn't make that much of a difference whereas it's pretty big with a clean amp.

A 470pF cap from input to ground gets rid of the radio for the most part. Still noisy though.

Adding a 100r resistor in series with the input doesn't help. It does suck high end.

I went from 2N3904 with a hFE of 192 to 2x 2N3692s at 64. Slightly less gainy and trebly of course.
Adding 100r-200r resistors to the emitters to ground didn't make much of a difference.

Noise is part of the deal here. It isn't as loud as a fuzz face. It's also scooped in the mids so you have to crank the volume and live with hiss.

I tried adding the PW knob from the Fuzzolo but it didn't work. I added it to a Fuzz Face but it oscillates. I suppose the 2.2k to ground on Q2e must be there also.

More breadboarding to come.


----------



## andare

I was setting up my rig to play around with the breadboard. It and the Auditorium were on the floor. I stepped on the Volume pot and boom, the lugs just separated. There goes a pot...


----------



## Robert




----------



## ICTRock

Robert said:


> View attachment 29928


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

YATS-eeeee


----------



## ICTRock

You have to respect the "I shopped at Radio Shack" knob choice though


----------



## Robert

Bricksnbeatles said:


> YATS-eeeee



You're not trying to suggest this is a Tubescreamer are you?


----------



## music6000

Robert said:


> You're not trying to suggest this is a Tubescreamer are you?


YATS now with built in CHUG CHUG mode by all the Videos available, No Thanks!!!!


----------



## Robert

Of course, it's the LGSM's cousin, the Mean Green Metal Machine.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Robert said:


> You're not trying to suggest this is a Tubescreamer are you?


It seems unlikely, but for some reason I have a hunch 😂


----------



## Robert

_I guess_ the Schadenfreude is verified.... How can you really decide if a circuit like that is broken?


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Robert said:


> _I guess_ the Schadenfreude is verified.... How can you really decide if a circuit like that is broken?


It’s pretty easy to make heads and tails of the different controls once you play around with it a bit. Volume and tone are self explanatory. Speed is essentially the envelope of the theremin-glissando pitch, and intensity acts sort of as a blend between the ragged fuzziness, and the random envelope-controlled pitch. It’s easily my favorite PLL style pedal, and as long as you keep either the speed or intensity below 50%, you can crank the other and still get pretty controllable effects. Hitting the front end with active pickups or a clean boost tightens up the tracking and completely changes the character of the pedal in my experience. Fun without; fun with. 
One of my favorite ways to get monstrous bass tones is to track with the guitardammerung on guitar at double-speed, and then slow it down to half speed to drop it an octave.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Robert said:


> _I guess_ the Schadenfreude is verified.... How can you really decide if a circuit like that is broken?


Once I get the schadenfreude board I’ll make an extensive demo video to show y’all how to get some really rad tones out of it since the guitardammerung has been a mainstay of my board since like 2014 or 2015


----------



## Robert

Yeah I get the controls, but like all PLLs, it just sounds busted.


----------



## music6000

Robert said:


> Of course, it's the LGSM's cousin, the Mean Green Metal Machine.



This is what you get at 2.00 am in the Morning, I'm off to Bed!!!


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Robert said:


> Yeah I get the controls, but like all PLLs, it just sounds busted.


If you turn everything down to 0 and then just adjust the volume to taste, it’s incredible as just a nicely aggressive fuzz. All controls to 10 is of course the fun and sensible choice with noisy synthy freaks like this, but this one actually has a lot more subtlety (as subtle as a big muff or Acapulco Gold, that is) than most other PLL pedals if you go mild on the controls. I think I may have just thought of the candidate for my first buff and blend builds🤔


----------



## cwsquared

Robert said:


> _I guess_ the Schadenfreude is verified.... How can you really decide if a circuit like that is broken?


Send me the prototype, I'll let you know.  😉


----------



## Robert

One more to go..... I'll be honest, I'm tired... It has been a long two days.   😩


----------



## Big Monk

Robert said:


> One more to go..... I'll be honest, I'm tired... It has been a long two days.   😩
> 
> View attachment 30006



That’s why you’re the Cap’n!


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Robert said:


> One more to go..... I'll be honest, I'm tired... It has been a long two days.   😩
> 
> View attachment 30006


Which one did you save for last?


----------



## Deperduci

I'm curous wtbbf is that thing with all the led's and pc mounts pots? almost rivaling my solder table but I know it's from me dragging arse gettign a design for the 'box art'


----------



## temol

@PedalPCB  - Do you salvage components from the prototypes (ICs, potentiometers, caps) or keep prototypes intact, just in case?


----------



## szukalski

Deperduci said:


> I'm curous wtbbf is that thing with all the led's and pc mounts pots? almost rivaling my solder table but I know it's from me dragging arse gettign a design for the 'box art'


ZVEX Ringtone?


----------



## Robert

temol said:


> @PedalPCB  - Do you salvage components from the prototypes (ICs, potentiometers, caps) or keep prototypes intact, just in case?



They all get tossed into my salvage boxes fully assembled.    They're there if I need any parts, but still (mostly) intact in case I need to pull one back out for some reason.



szukalski said:


> ZVEX Ringtone?



Not yet.   That's the Wah.


----------



## music6000

Robert said:


> They all get tossed into my salvage boxes fully assembled.    They're there if I need any parts, but still (mostly) intact in case I need to pull one back out for some reason.


That's a severe case of SBGAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*Salvage Box Gear Acquisition Syndrome.*


----------



## Robert

Bricksnbeatles said:


> Which one did you save for last?



The last one was the "Boston Baked Boost", which is basically a fixed EQ set relatively close to Tom Scholz 6-band EQ settings.

Not much fun on it's own, but it's pretty fun in front of another distortion.

I had to adjust a few resistor values so those go into the box of shame.    I'll mark out one or two incorrect component values, but anything more than that warrants reordering the PCB.


----------



## Cybercow

Ha! (Not really "On the Bench" - but required for the project none the less.) I re-examined my build notes on the rack mounted "Stereophonic Gizmotronic Symphonic Harmonic Perambulator" being built for a client. I had to completely re-work the interface layout to accommodate all that it really does. I may still need to go back and rethink the two Chorus sections to better emphasize the association of the Bypass toggles for each of two dual-chorus circuits. 

The two FV-1 "Pythagoras" circuits will be synchronized and use dual-gang pots to manage their respective controls. Nor do they need a Bypass control because that can be achieved with the dual-ganged "Mix"control. The "Volume" control, also dual-ganged, will act as a master volume for the entire effect.


----------



## Cybercow

Actually on the bench is a Rockman Ultimatum. The trace has begun!


----------



## benny_profane

Cybercow said:


> Actually on the bench is a Rockman Ultimatum. The trace has begun!


Is everyone tracing this pedal now?


----------



## Cybercow

benny_profane said:


> Is everyone tracing this pedal now?


Dunno. Just Robert and I AFAIK. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## benny_profane

Haha it’s just odd to see that unit popping up twice at once. How is that switch mechanism working? A spring to a SPST?


----------



## Robert

benny_profane said:


> Is everyone tracing this pedal now?



At least it'll be thorough.


----------



## Cybercow

benny_profane said:


> Haha it’s just odd to see that unit popping up twice at once. How is that switch mechanism working? A spring to a SPST?


Yeah, pretty much. It's a plastic spring mechanism pressing down on a plastic covered SPST momentary-on switch, similar to Ibanez SPDT Momentary-On buttons.


----------



## Robert




----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Robert said:


> View attachment 30536


Another rockman thing?


----------



## MichaelW

Bricksnbeatles said:


> Another rockman thing?


It's a clone of a clone.........


----------



## Roberman

MichaelW said:


> It's a clone of a clone.........


You know it's gonna be dope bc it says Colombo right on it. 

Anyone who hasn't tried the Golden Faulk ought to, it's the last MIAB I'll ever build (probably)


----------



## music6000

MichaelW said:


> It's a clone of a clone.........


----------



## MichaelW

Roberman said:


> You know it's gonna be dope bc it says Colombo right on it.
> 
> Anyone who hasn't tried the Golden Faulk ought to, it's the last MIAB I'll ever build (probably)


I just drilled the enclosure for it this afternoon. I'm one A1M short, hopefully it will show up in the mail tomorrow!


----------



## Robert

Roberman said:


> Anyone who hasn't tried the Golden Faulk ought to, it's the last MIAB I'll ever build (probably)



That is the best MIAB I've tried, and MIAB's are kinda my thing.    😂 

It sounds great low to high gain, unlike some that only shine at one extreme or the other.

You can just _barely_ crack on the Normal or Bright controls and get all bluesy and Hendrix like, or dime them and rock the F*$K out!   

It's fantastic.


----------



## Robert

This one isn't actually on the workbench, but this seemed like the most appropriate place to post...







			
				From the designer said:
			
		

> *The top 5 reasons why I have made this Bunny Potting Form is:*
> _1. The epoxy potting material provides a Thermal Stability for components as it acts as a heat sink for every component.
> 2. The 3D Bunny Filament is a shield from exterior heat sources.
> 3. All electronic components have a self-resonance, which is stabilized when damped in an epoxy form. Non resonating electronic components have a more focused sonic performance.
> 4. Knowing all the benefits aforementioned, I thought lets have some FUN and make the Potting Form inspire Pink Bunny Smiles.
> *5. Piracy*_



Although I will say this is the first time I've seen goop used as a form of art, I just don't think that little bunny is going to have the effect that was intended.   Is there a guilt factor involved? "Oh no, we can't hurt the cute little bunny!"

Consider my interest piqued.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Robert said:


> This one isn't actually on the workbench, but this seemed like the most appropriate place to post...
> 
> View attachment 30614
> 
> 
> 
> Although I will say this is the first time I've seen goop used as a form of art, I just don't think that little bunny is going to have the effect that was intended.   Is there a guilt factor involved? "Oh no, we can't hurt the cute little bunny!"
> 
> Consider my interest piqued.


If that ain’t a plain old OKF I’ll be shocked


----------



## MichaelW

Robert said:


> This one isn't actually on the workbench, but this seemed like the most appropriate place to post...
> 
> View attachment 30614
> 
> 
> 
> Although I will say this is the first time I've seen goop used as a form of art, I just don't think that little bunny is going to have the effect that was intended.   Is there a guilt factor involved? "Oh no, we can't hurt the cute little bunny!"
> 
> Consider my interest piqued.


Damn pirates......


----------



## Robert

Bricksnbeatles said:


> If that ain’t a plain old OKF I’ll be shocked



I'm not sure, that's a 10-turn potentiometer.... I sure as heck hope that's not a volume control.


----------



## Robert

MichaelW said:


> Damn pirates......


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Robert said:


> I'm not sure, that's a 10-turn potentiometer.... I sure as heck hope that's not a volume control.


Makes it easier to set for exactly unity ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Robert said:


> I'm not sure, that's a 10-turn potentiometer.... I sure as heck hope that's not a volume control.


But yeah… it sounds like a fuzzface that’s over-biased on q1 and underbiased on q2

Lmao VERRRY innovative


----------



## benny_profane

Just imagine the sonic stability of a marshmallow peep inside the pedal with those precisely-weighted metal knobs (help me out here, I wanna say vertex?).

Edit: What happened to the 'roll eyes' reaction?


----------



## Robert

The precision milled knobs was Free The Tone.  

I'm glad someone else got the Peeps Bunny vibe from it.  

The custom reactions got wiped in a XenForo update because I, despite knowing better, added them to the existing theme files instead of creating a custom reactions file.     I'll get around to adding them back eventually.


----------



## Robert

I think what concerns me the most is the jack placement....  why did they have to be so close together?   I guess pancake jacks are out.   

...and I just realized there's no DC jack?   😒


----------



## benny_profane

Robert said:


> I think what concerns me the most is the jack placement....  why did they have to be so close together?   I guess pancake jacks are out.
> 
> ...and I just realized there's no DC jack?   😒


I was just about to comment on both of those things. I think more attention was given to the easter treats diorama than panel considerations.


----------



## Robert

5 hours later.... I'll get this trace done _eventually_, right?


----------



## benny_profane

What would possess someone to put a ten-turn pot on a FUZZ control of a fuzz face? Beyond using a C-taper, I’ve never once thought that that control needs more resolution.


----------



## Robert

I never thought it needed a bunny either, but what do I know?


----------



## Big Monk

Robert said:


> This one isn't actually on the workbench, but this seemed like the most appropriate place to post...
> 
> View attachment 30614
> 
> 
> 
> Although I will say this is the first time I've seen goop used as a form of art, I just don't think that little bunny is going to have the effect that was intended.   Is there a guilt factor involved? "Oh no, we can't hurt the cute little bunny!"
> 
> Consider my interest piqued.



I've seen some wild shit before but this is Isle of Tone level stuff.


----------



## Big Monk

Side Note: How TF am I supposed to know if you are telling the truth about all those mojo components? Do I eat the bunny to get the prize? 

Full Disclosure: Even as a guy who plans on selling Fuzz Faces for $175, I find this offensive...


----------



## Robert

We'll find out eventually.... It was inevitable the _moment_ you decided to go all avant garde with the goop.

Seriously.... don't do that.

Repeat after me:  Goop does _not_ discourage "piracy" ...


----------



## Robert

Now for a couple things that actually _are _on the bench.

Yall weren't joking about the Octron, it's a lot of fun!


----------



## benny_profane

Ohhhhhhhh yeah OCTRON


----------



## benny_profane

Big Monk said:


> How TF am I supposed to know if you are telling the truth about all those mojo components?


I mean, no one that knows what they’d be looking for are going to buy this. Gotta admire the mountain of nonsense packed into that little bunny though. Bold.


----------



## Robert

benny_profane said:


> Gotta admire the mountain of nonsense packed into that little bunny though. Bold.



I know at least one complete idiot who is going to buy the pedal specifically because of the bunny......


----------



## Big Monk

benny_profane said:


> I mean, no one that knows what they’d be looking for are going to buy this. Gotta admire the mountain of nonsense packed into that little bunny though. Bold.



They are a subsidiary of the Mojo peddlers that brought you Isle of Tone...


----------



## Big Monk

Robert said:


> I know at least one complete idiot who is going to buy the pedal specifically because of the bunny......



Tell us how it tastes.


----------



## benny_profane

Big Monk said:


> They are a subsidiary of the Mojo peddlers that brought you Isle of Tone...


I had to look these jokers up. Wow. 

At least I can see who their market is. Not so much with the Day-Glo nuclear peep infini-fuzz.


----------



## Big Monk

benny_profane said:


> I had to look these jokers up. Wow.
> 
> At least I can see who their market is. Not so much with the Day-Glo nuclear peep infini-fuzz.



Two transistor fuzz lovers with too much money is their target demographic.


----------



## steviejr92

My 3rd gravitation reverb build (1st one didn’t work) just got all my resistors and socketed both my 1n5817 and voltage regulator into place so far so good! Still need to wait on parts should be coming in by Tuesday.


----------



## DGWVI

Just finished a bunch of drillin. Now, I gotta populate the boards


----------



## warmoverdrive

Just received my first PCB designs for a weird modded noise ensemble i've been prototyping between semesters. Really excited to put em together!

its ugly and I've already revised the design but i'm still stoked on the first attempt


----------



## finebyfine

Robert said:


> ...and I just realized there's no DC jack? 😒


oh man so you HAVE to see the bunny? hate that so much lol


----------



## steviejr92

So I don’t know if this qualifies to be on this thread but since I got my spare parts to experiment with today I couldn’t help but want to build something. I’ve been running around all day and really couldn’t sit down long enough to solder anything. So since I already had the Proto built I figured I’d try my first shot at breadboarding. I decided to choose the el sol distortion to start my journey…..and my god did this open my eyes to reading schematics and how the circuit functions! Now I haven’t actually tried it to see if it works only because where I’m at its 1am and my girlfriend will kill me lol but I don’t think I’m going to be able to sleep knowing I have another circuit to try in the am!


----------



## Robert

Just for @HamishR


----------



## Big Monk

Robert said:


> Just for @HamishR
> 
> View attachment 30849



YAK?


----------



## Robert

Big Monk said:


> YAK?



Nah I don't think so...    We may never know, they did such a good job sanding the part numbers off the ICs.


----------



## Feral Feline

Big Monk said:


> Tell us how it tastes.


Bunny tastes like chicken, more "chickeny" than chicken.

I looked for the wascawy wabbit but didn't find any gutshots with bugs.


----------



## HamishR

OOooooooohh!   I was just talking to Chuck about this one and he found a possible schematic on a Japanese website... It's a bit weird because it doesn't have a single V-ref, it has four sets of voltage dividers. And I knew it used LEDs for clipping - that distinctive sound! So if I clone it the first thing I'll do is swap those out for my patented blend of 1N4001s and 1N4148s.   

I hope Chuck doesn't mind  or the fella in Japan who traced it:


----------



## Robert

There are a couple components missing there, and a value or two off. 

This one also has NE5532 where that schematic has MC1458.  

Judging by his pics it looks like maybe there was some guessing going on with those.






This is the one I have here, no guesswork needed.    😂




Still have to measure some SMD caps but I should have it wrapped up soon.


----------



## Robert

Ahh yeah, he's fairly open about the possibility of mistakes and guessing at the opamp.

(Courtesy of Google Translate)

_"I've seen a lot of overdrive circuit diagrams, but there are circuits that I've never seen before, so I'm not sure if they're correct or not, but
the sound produced by the effector is almost the same as the original."

"The other one has the model number deleted, but the layout of the deleted character string, the shape of the package, and rumors on the Internet? Based on the above, I decided that it was the MC1458P made by Texas Instruments. "_

It's a nice sounding pedal, now I want to try the DLX version.


----------



## music6000

Robert said:


> Ahh yeah, he's fairly open about the possibility of mistakes and guessing at the opamp.
> 
> (Courtesy of Google Translate)
> 
> _"I've seen a lot of overdrive circuit diagrams, but there are circuits that I've never seen before, so I'm not sure if they're correct or not, but
> the sound produced by the effector is almost the same as the original."
> 
> "The other one has the model number deleted, but the layout of the deleted character string, the shape of the package, and rumors on the Internet? Based on the above, I decided that it was the MC1458P made by Texas Instruments. "_
> 
> It's a nice sounding pedal, now I want to try the DLX version.


The Four Knobbie


----------



## Robert

My _guess_ is that the 4-knob just brings the Low Cut trimpot up front.

This is the one I want to try next.


----------



## HamishR

Yeah I assumed that the four-knobby was the bass trimmer on top.  What do you think of this one Robert? I really like it except for the LED sound.  If the PCB was able to fit into a 1590B I think I will buy a few! I always like bass and treble the other way around from how he has them on the 4K though. No pressure though!  🤪


----------



## HamishR

Oh, and I believe the six-knob version is a more "modern voicing".  Nah, gimme old fart voicing any time. What really impresses me about the Strawberry Red is that it sounds good at low gain and at high gain. In fact it almost seems to change character to do so. It's one of those rare pedals which has lovely mids but avoids sounding boxy at all.

Actually there are two things I want to change - the diodes and the brightness. A little more high end couldn't hurt. I am very much looking forward to this one.  Thanks Chuck, thanks Mr PCB!


----------



## MichaelW

Looking forward to this one. I've never heard of it.
But it sounds like it's right in my wheelhouse.


----------



## HamishR

Btw I am hoping that I can put the bass cut on the top of the box as another knob. And if you do decide to do the six-knobby I will be into that also. The Strawberry Red is my favourite BJF pedal (in case you hadn't guessed) and I have built a lot of his pedals, usually so that I can change something. The One Control Honey Bee is pretty good too.


----------



## music6000

Something like this:


----------



## Robert

HamishR said:


> What do you think of this one Robert?



I like it, I'm looking forward to putting it back together and playing around with it some more.      I like LED clipping, it's probably why I do like it.

The construction makes me absolutely cringe though...   It's four little PCBs with tabs/slots put together like a puzzle, held together with solder bridges.   If/when the hardware gets loose any movement is going to _destroy_ the pedal pretty quicky.

I definitely plan to make the Low Cut control external, although it will likely have to go on the right side because of where it is in the circuit.


----------



## mnemonic

Robert said:


> View attachment 29928


Just saw this one on the coming soon page, is there anything actually interesting going on with the circuit? I don’t know enough about tracing pedals to glean anything useful from the sample pcb layout picture.


----------



## Robert

There are only a small handful of components different compared to a stock TS, but it has an unusual diode arrangement around the drive pot that I can't say I've seen before.    It's not just a pair of diodes across the pot like the Godlyke product page describes.

Technically you could build it with any 'Screamer PCB, but you'd have to fly some components offboard, and no one wants to have to do that.   😂

I liked it enough that I modified my stock TS9 to the same specs.


----------



## HamishR

Robert said:


> I like it, I'm looking forward to putting it back together and playing around with it some more.      I like LED clipping, it's probably why I do like it.
> 
> The construction makes me absolutely cringe though...   It's four little PCBs with tabs/slots put together like a puzzle, held together with solder bridges.   If/when the hardware gets loose any movement is going to _destroy_ the pedal pretty quicky.
> 
> I definitely plan to make the Low Cut control external, although it will likely have to go on the right side because of where it is in the circuit.


The first one of these I had stopped working - that's probably why. It was replaced under warranty. It's also why I have never tried to take mine apart. It looks very fragile. It's also why I want to make one of my own! The way it's put together makes no sense - they go to so much trouble to make a cool enclosure out of CNC aluminium (which surely can't be cheap) then install such a flimsy circuit. And you can still fit a 9V battery in there!

I only tried one because (a) I noticed the little "BJF" on the case when I saw it at my local music store, and (b) it was on a massive discount because nobody knew what it was. It was so cheap that I bought it and a Purple Humper together for the price of a Tube Screamer.


----------



## Feral Feline

Robert said:


> Just for @HamishR
> 
> View attachment 30849
















"Welease the Stwawbehwy Ovehw Dwive _immediatwy_, Wobehwt!"


----------



## steviejr92

Right now working on the awful waffle pretty much have it almost populated. There’s a 470pf ceramic cap thats supposed to be put in there which I have…but it’s one of those cheap ceramic caps. I have mlcc caps on the way tomorrow. Everything in me is screaming wait till tomorrow so I’m going to do just that. Will keep you guys posted!


----------



## DGWVI

Almost done rebuilding my pedalboard. Still waiting on some parts for my PolyPhase build, and then I'm gonna be making a multifx from my favorite Parasit boards that will occupy the lower right hand corner (theremin fuzz and 1985 there now)


----------



## spi

Robert said:


> That is the best MIAB I've tried, and MIAB's are kinda my thing.    😂
> 
> It sounds great low to high gain, unlike some that only shine at one extreme or the other.
> 
> You can just _barely_ crack on the Normal or Bright controls and get all bluesy and Hendrix like, or dime them and rock the F*$K out!
> 
> It's fantastic.


How is the new Jump Drive?


----------



## Robert

I like it.   It's not the same as the Golden Falk but it's good in its own way.


----------



## steviejr92

Was getting organized for my first Klon super excited! But as I was going through the BOM I realized that I need a 3n9 film cap and I bought 390nf caps 🙄 just a small delay but should be starting the build soon!


----------



## steviejr92

Just built the aft on a breadboard after procrastinating for days. I used a 2n5088 instead of the oc139 germanium and put a 470r in place of r5 not sure if that will give it less boost but I love this thing cranked! So much so I bought the actual circuit and will be building it with these parts!


----------



## Robert

Another entry into the "When goop was not enough" series....

That'll stop em.... Just went and ruined my weekend before it even had a chance to get started... Now what am I gonna do?!


----------



## Cybercow

Robert said:


> Another entry into the "When goop was not enough" series....
> 
> That'll stop em.... Just went and ruined my weekend before it even had a chance to get started... Now what am I gonna do?!


Perhaps a bit of hot air from a blow drier or low setting from a heat gun would allow that metal sheath to come loose?

Whatcha got there?


----------



## jubal81

It'd be hilarious if they filled it with something REALLY stinky and hard to wash off your hands.

Sure, you can heat it up -- and make your house uninhabitable.


----------



## Robert

It's _all_ stinky when it gets hot enough.


----------



## jubal81

That's it. Now I have to start a pedal company where I encase a daughter board like that packed with hardened horseshit.

The mystery mojo tone? The secret is pure horseshit.


----------



## BryGuy

Looks like a pain. Maybe a dremel type tool could get it opened on the one side and you could pry it open the rest of the way. Is it possible it provides some shielding for whatever is inside?


----------



## music6000

BryGuy said:


> Looks like a pain. Maybe a dremel type tool could get it opened on the one side and you could pry it open the rest of the way. Is it possible it provides some shielding for whatever is inside?


I suspect Shielding & prying eyes & it stops the Goop from spilling when your pour it in!


----------



## Robert

I was just messing around, it's no big deal.


----------



## music6000

Robert said:


> I was just messing around, it's no big deal.
> 
> View attachment 31597


Oh Well, that,s just dandy, SMT!!!
What are those 2 Big Blocks?


----------



## szukalski

Robert said:


> It's _all_ stinky when it gets hot enough.


That’s what she said.


----------



## Feral Feline

'_owever, leetle duzz 'ee no, thee beeg mehtul shheeeth ees ahn impohrtahnt pahrt uff zee surkeet!
Whithowt zeez peese, zee pehduhl weel noht fuhnkshe-unn._


----------



## She

szukalski said:


> That’s what she said.



I most certainly did not.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

She said:


> I most certainly did not.


^that’s what she said.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

She said:


> I know what it’s like to be dead. I know what it is to be sad.


This makes me feel like I’ve never been born 😧


----------



## Robert




----------



## MichaelW

Robert said:


> View attachment 31951


What is it preciousssss?


----------



## fig

Robert said:


> I was just messing around, it's no big deal.
> 
> View attachment 31597


Whatcha got all gooped up there? ( yes she probably said that as well  )

10 transistors -…multi-Fuzz?


----------



## Feral Feline

MichaelW said:


> What is it preciousssss?


"Made in Shiga", but we've nothing on the map for "Shiga", so the question now is ...


What or WHO is Shiga?

🤔


----------



## Robert

Shiga Prefecture - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Robert

I've never heard of it, to be honest.     It's a signature pedal of some sort.  

A friend of mine asked if I knew anything about the pedal, I did not, so I decided to grab one to trace and then send to him afterwards.


----------



## Robert




----------



## jimilee

Velcro gated fuzzy goodness.


----------



## benny_profane

What is that finish? I can't tell if it's a screen print or a sticker? The footswitch area looks like it could be a sticker.


----------



## Robert

I don't have it in front of me right this minute but I'm pretty sure it's printed.


----------



## Cybercow

Verified moments ago . . .  the Rockman Ultimatum Distortion Generator . . .  sans the 'low-battery' and buffered-bypass portions with the compressor mod to turn it down. Everything works! (Still need to futz with biasing the compressor mod a bit to dial it in better.)





Used a ±6v DC dual-rail supply instead of the original +12v DC and used four & ½ dual opamps instead of three quad opamps. (Not using the power supply on the Proto-Board. Using a pair of BC modules wired up for dual- 6v rails. [off screen]) 
The one pot with the split shaft is the original "Volume" control that will be an internal trimmer. Added a final A100K volume at the end of the circuit like a lot of pedals. It gets loud!

(Taking the rest of the day off for Sunday Football and couch-potatoing it for a while.)


----------



## Robert

Cybercow said:


> Added a final A100K volume at the end of the circuit like a lot of pedals. It gets loud!



Yep, I did the same thing on the Proposition project.   Volume not going below unity is just weird for an overdrive.


----------



## Cybercow

Robert said:


> Yep, I did the same thing on the Proposition project.   Volume not going below unity is just weird for an overdrive.


Did you also add a "Compression" control?


----------



## Robert

No, I kept the remainder of the circuit original.


----------



## Robert




----------



## Robert




----------



## Robert

Silvertone is DOA.... Brand new.


I think I found the culprit.


----------



## ICTRock

Robert said:


> View attachment 32162


isn't there already a PCB for this?


----------



## MichaelW

Robert said:


> Silvertone is DOA.... Brand new.
> 
> 
> I think I found the culprit.
> View attachment 32164


Is that hand soldered?? Sounds like something WE would do hahaha


----------



## Robert

Ok, resistor is properly installed, time for some Silvertone goodness!

Well.... you'd think.    If the Silvertone amps were completely silent this thing is authentic!

There's another issue.   So far not blown away.    😂


----------



## Roberman

Robert said:


> Ok, resistor is properly installed, time for some Silvertone goodness!
> 
> Well.... you'd think.    If the Silvertone amps were completely silent this thing is authentic!
> 
> There's another issue.   So far not blown away.    😂


Good thing that unit ended up in the hands of somebody who could fix it and not somebody who'd just return it and leave a bad review.....

because that might cost them some sales 🤣


----------



## spi

Robert said:


> View attachment 32098


Is the PDF-2 (or -1) still in your development queue?


----------



## jimilee

Robert said:


> Silvertone is DOA.... Brand new.
> 
> 
> I think I found the culprit.
> View attachment 32164


That’s a “feature”


----------



## spi

thewintersoldier said:


> Aren't these the same church guys selling 300 dollar boost pedals to P&W guitar players? Very Christian like.


I thought Strymon had that market locked up.


----------



## ICTRock

not working when it arrives in the mail is exactly the experience of Silvertone amps ...


----------



## Robert

So, in addition to the flying resistor that was never installed, we also have a bad footswitch.

This pedal was clearly never tested after assembly.


----------



## Harry Klippton

jubal81 said:


> I redesigned a turret board layout and thought it would look cool in clear, so I cut it from some plexiglass - like the parts are floating.
> While it looks cool and sounds great, I'm going to have to tear it down and use FR4. Getting the turret hot enough to take solder also melts the plexiglass. That's why the solder joints look kinda wack.


That indeed does look cool af. Sorry it didn't work out


----------



## music6000

Robert said:


> Silvertone is DOA.... Brand new.
> 
> 
> I think I found the culprit.
> View attachment 32164


What's with the white like blotches on the Board?


----------



## spi

music6000 said:


> What's with the white like blotches on the Board?


relicing.


----------



## Robert

music6000 said:


> What's with the white like blotches on the Board?



I assume some sort of flux.

Looks somewhat like the residue my no-clean flux leaves behind.


----------



## Robert

spi said:


> Is the PDF-2 (or -1) still in your development queue?



Most definitely, and the 1X as well.


----------



## benny_profane

Robert said:


> So, in addition to the flying resistor that was never installed, we also have a bad footswitch.
> 
> This pedal was clearly never tested after assembly.


I mean, you don't _really _know that it wasn't.


----------



## Robert

You're absolutely right, I stand corrected.

This pedal was clearly never tested after assembly.

This pedal clearly never worked properly after assembly.


----------



## jimilee

Robert said:


> So, in addition to the flying resistor that was never installed, we also have a bad footswitch.
> 
> This pedal was clearly never tested after assembly.


Sounds like it was barely assembled.


----------



## music6000

Robert said:


> You're absolutely right, I stand corrected.
> 
> This pedal was clearly never tested after assembly.
> 
> This pedal clearly never worked properly after assembly.


This is my Version from 2017:


----------



## Robert

thewintersoldier said:


> Finally, an original overdrive circuit 🙏🙏🙌🙌



Where?


----------



## Robert

I've never really cared for the Full-Drive but this one actually isn't bad...  Maybe the "pre-MOSFET" folks are on to something.


----------



## Robert

Just noticed this .... quite the train wreck.   Although it is a nice sounding pedal, I'll give it that.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Robert said:


> Just noticed this .... quite the train wreck.   Although it is a nice sounding pedal, I'll give it that.
> 
> 
> View attachment 32231


Trademark of Rhythyhm Band!


----------



## steviejr92

Robert said:


> Just noticed this .... quite the train wreck.   Although it is a nice sounding pedal, I'll give it that.
> 
> 
> View attachment 32231


Where's the "H" in rhythm?......


----------



## benny_profane

steviejr92 said:


> Where's the "H" in rhythm?......


Where _isn’t_ the “H”?


----------



## ICTRock

steviejr92 said:


> Where's the "H" in rhythm?......


----------



## steviejr92

benny_profane said:


> Where _isn’t_ the “H”?


HHHHHHHHHHoly &*%^


----------



## jimilee

steviejr92 said:


> Where's the "H" in rhythm?......


They don’t use them like that in the metric system.


----------



## mnemonic

Robert said:


> Just noticed this .... quite the train wreck.   Although it is a nice sounding pedal, I'll give it that.
> 
> 
> View attachment 32231


Stephen Fryette misspelled his own last name on the pcb in my Fryette 2/50/2 power amp. It reads ‘Fryeette’ on one part


----------



## Robert

Disregard, circuit was updated.


----------



## Roberman

Our fearless leader: doing it for the culture


----------



## ICTRock

I'm not surprised. I remember doing some of those mods to a sd-1 and thought it didn't work like the original pedal.


----------



## Robert

Ahhh yes, he changed the circuit.    This makes sense and describes what I'm seeing.

_"Soundwise? I'm talking about the exact (full midrange) Comp-Cut that was in the earliest FD2s, not the Flatter mids CC in later models. So even though the FD-1 will have the Flat-Mids mode, the Comp-Cut is the fuller-mids version identical to the "pre FM / pre-MOSFET" versions of the FD2."_


----------



## DrVon

Robert said:


> View attachment 32163


Yes please!


----------



## Feral Feline

Robert said:


> Ahhh yes, he changed the circuit.    This makes sense and describes what I'm seeing.
> 
> _"Soundwise? I'm talking about the exact (full midrange) Comp-Cut that was in the earliest FD2s, not the Flatter mids CC in later models. So even though the FD-1 will have the Flat-Mids mode, the Comp-Cut is the fuller-mids version identical to the "pre FM / pre-MOSFET" versions of the FD2."_


Dudard: "_If he was a genuine thinker, as you say, he couldn’t have got carried away. He must have weighed all the pros and cons before deciding._"
...
Logician: _If you take six paws from the two cats, how many paws are left to each cat? _
Old Gentleman: _We could have one cat with 6 paws <and> one cat with no paws at all._
Logician: _In that case, one cat would be especially privileged._
Old Gentleman: _And one under-privileged cat deprived of all paws._
...
Logician [rising, knocking over his chair]: _Oh, a rhinoceros!_


----------



## Feral Feline

Robert said:


> Shiga Prefecture - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


I know, but that didn't go with my line of reasoning...


----------



## Robert

Guess what day it is!


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Robert said:


> Guess what day it is!
> 
> View attachment 32561


Synchro Wah in there? 🤞🏻


----------



## benny_profane

Robert said:


> Guess what day it is!
> 
> View attachment 32561


That’s a lot of go-gurt. Get it in the fridge.


----------



## Coda

PedalPCB said:


> Guess what day it is!
> 
> View attachment 32561



Mofset Driver?…


----------



## cwsquared

Geico commercial day?


----------



## music6000

Robert said:


> Guess what day it is!
> 
> View attachment 32561


Tuesday where I am!
Oh, another YATS?


----------



## Robert

Of course... you know what this means....

Tomorrow is prototype day.... or should I say, the beginning of prototype _week.   _


----------



## Deperduci

We will now hold a wake for what remained of Robert's sanity...


What are you looking to try out this time?


----------



## music6000

Robert said:


> Of course... you know what this means....
> 
> Tomorrow is prototype day.... or should I say, the beginning of prototype _week.   _


Well, I hope you got it right coz that's a Load of Prototypes!!!!


----------



## GizzWizzKing

I can smell the mojo dripping off those TS clones already


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

@Robert when will there be a YATS tag and subcategory in the store?


----------



## Robert

Bricksnbeatles said:


> @Robert when will there be a YATS tag and subcategory in the store?



Do you have any idea how long it would take to tag all of those?


----------



## fig

58....59....oh look a fuzz....60...61  🤣


----------



## benny_profane

Robert said:


> Do you have any idea how long it would take to tag all of those?


I’d suggest working backwards.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

benny_profane said:


> I’d suggest working backwards.


Tagging all the ones that aren’t YATS?


----------



## benny_profane

Bricksnbeatles said:


> Tagging all the ones that aren’t YATS?


Tag all dist/OD as YATS, then untag the 15 bluesbreakers, 27 rat/dist+/250 circuits, and the handful of others that are wild enough to have a baxandall EQ.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

benny_profane said:


> Tag all dist/OD as YATS, then untag the 15 bluesbreakers, 27 rat/dist+/250 circuits, and the handful of others that are wild enough to have a baxandall EQ.


What if it’s a bYATSxandall?


----------



## benny_profane

Bricksnbeatles said:


> What if it’s a bYATSxandall?


I’d say avoid it and just build a shredmaster.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

benny_profane said:


> I’d say avoid it and just build a shredmaster.


is there a shred master pcb? that's a circuit I always meant to build back when I was going thru my Radiohead phase, but I never actually built one. Never seen one in my searches on the store-- no results.


----------



## benny_profane

Bricksnbeatles said:


> is there a shred master pcb? that's a circuit I always meant to build back when I was going thru my Radiohead phase, but I never actually built one. Never seen one in my searches on the store-- no results.


It’s searchable with “shred master”: 








						Oroku Drive - PedalPCB.com
					

Compare to Marshall Shred Master




					www.pedalpcb.com
				



Also, try this one while you’re at it:








						Soldat Distortion - PedalPCB.com
					

Compare to Providence Stampede SDT-2




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

benny_profane said:


> It’s searchable with “shred master”:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oroku Drive - PedalPCB.com
> 
> 
> Compare to Marshall Shred Master
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pedalpcb.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, try this one while you’re at it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soldat Distortion - PedalPCB.com
> 
> 
> Compare to Providence Stampede SDT-2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pedalpcb.com


ah. I was searching for shredmaster. ill give them both a go at some point. what's the soldat like? I just like the name bc it reminds me of Stravinsky for obvious reasons lol


----------



## benny_profane

Bricksnbeatles said:


> ah. I was searching for shredmaster. ill give them both a go at some point. what's the soldat like? I just like the name bc it reminds me of Stravinsky for obvious reasons lol


I like it a lot. It can provide a lot of bass presence at high gain without getting flubby or loose. So, it has the tightness of a TS that's good for palm muting or high-gain stuff without the attendant loss of low-end. You can use it for other applications, of course, but that's really the key feature for me. Note that the big-box SDT-1 (AC-powered, integrated boost) is the basis for GCI's Brutalist Jr. Although the tone shaping block is significantly modified in Kurt's circuit.


----------



## music6000

benny_profane said:


> I like it a lot. It can provide a lot of bass presence at high gain without getting flubby or loose. So, it has the tightness of a TS that's good for palm muting or high-gain stuff without the attendant loss of low-end. You can use it for other applications, of course, but that's really the key feature for me. Note that the big-box SDT-1 (AC-powered, integrated boost) is the basis for GCI's Brutalist Jr. Although the tone shaping block is significantly modified in Kurt's circuit.


If I built the Shred Master it would have a Clipping toggle for 1n4148's/ Nothing/Red Leds


----------



## benny_profane

music6000 said:


> If I built the Shred Master it would have a Clipping toggle for 1n4148's/ Nothing/Red Leds


Haha, mine has 1x1 Si / 2x1 Si / LEDs.


----------



## Robert




----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Robert said:


> View attachment 32612


DI daughterboard?


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Any chance the synchro ring mod is part of this batch?


----------



## fig

Bricksnbeatles said:


> DI daughterboard?


Invisibility ring?


----------



## Cybercow

View attachment 32612

OK, what is it please?  Is it an active XLR DI output board?


----------



## Cybercow

Robert said:


> Guess what day it is!


By any chance are there some "Trimmit" (trimpot adapters) in there?

This 'Trimmits" are the handiest little doo-dads for adding a trimmer in place of a resistor in tight spots.


----------



## Robert

Bricksnbeatles said:


> Any chance the synchro ring mod is part of this batch?


Nah, not yet.



Cybercow said:


> By any chance are there some "Trimmit" (trimpot adapters) in there?


Shouldn't be too much longer on those.



Cybercow said:


> OK, what is it please?  Is it an active XLR DI output board?


It's a balanced XLR output.    The circuit fits in the footprint of the XLR jack so if the _jack _fits you can easily add an XLR output to a build.


----------



## Cybercow

Robert said:


> View attachment 32612





Robert said:


> It's a balanced XLR output.    The circuit fits in the footprint of the XLR jack so if the _jack _fits you can easily add an XLR output to a build.


That sounds quite handy. Please tell me more. Are these something you will be making available soon? Is there more info?


----------



## Robert

Cybercow said:


> That sounds quite handy. Please tell me more. Are these something you will be making available soon? Is there more info?



Yep, I just have to test it out and make sure it works properly.     If everything goes well I'll have an input version shortly as well.


----------



## fig

Where’d he go? He just disappeared!

Wait…there he is! Wow that thing works…I’m getting a couple.


----------



## fig

Oh….that was my screensaver….never mind.


----------



## Deperduci

Robert said:


> Yep, I just have to test it out and make sure it works properly.     If everything goes well I'll have an input version shortly as well.


I look forward to that, being as then I can combine the 2 in a say 1590b~ish or the out mated to 1/4in jack and the input tied to my 60watt power board... or feck, my space heater's output in a BB for that bass amp project  

Damn you Rob, making these interesting toys!


----------



## owlexifry

Robert said:


> It's a balanced XLR output.    The circuit fits in the footprint of the XLR jack so if the _jack _fits you can easily add an XLR output to a build.


how would this compare to using a traditional transformer circuit for balanced output? (other than size)


----------



## almondcity

Oh hell yes I'm ordering a billion of these


----------



## Robert




----------



## Fingolfen

Robert said:


> View attachment 32709


W00T!  Can't wait... I'm already "getting ideas" - and everyone knows how dangerous that can be...


----------



## PedalPCB




----------



## Bricksnbeatles

PedalPCB said:


> View attachment 33037


Does it have any melted film caps for toasty tone?


----------



## PedalPCB

Bricksnbeatles said:


> Does it have any melted film caps for toasty tone?



Unfortunately no....


----------



## jimilee

PedalPCB said:


> View attachment 33037


Brutal!


----------



## PedalPCB




----------



## Cybercow

The next five "X100 Rehouse Project V2" boards are in and on the bench . . . .

These are fully traced X100 rev 10 boards with the discrete logic switching and unity-gain circuits added to the original X100 rev 10 PCB layouts. The SMD components are the same values as the X100 rev 10 traced from over 30 different original X100 rev 10 headphone amps. The JFETs need to be hand-selected and the compressor biasing resistance values determined. The compressor on the X100 is (while similar in appearance to)  not the same as the compressor circuit in the Ultimatum.

And the Echo and Chorus circuits are also as the original X100 - using real MN3011 and MN3007 BBDs. (V3 will be using an FV-1 for the effects as the MN3011 has become cost prohibitive.)

The small boards are the ±6v power supplies made from a pair of BC modules - supplying an equally balanced ±V supply. The original X100 supply was always off balance by as much as 0.6v The V2 is a very quiet (lower noise floor) project build compared to the V1 and the original X100.





And this is how they are anticipated to look when finished . . . .


----------



## music6000

PedalPCB said:


> View attachment 33130


Here's one for all you Bumble lovers!
*II *years ago:


----------



## PedalPCB




----------



## benny_profane

Seattle NHL is making a branded pedal?


----------



## Robert

What in the....?


----------



## benny_profane

That’s actually impressive.


----------



## jimilee

That’s some mojo right there.


----------



## BryGuy

Dang that’s next level there


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Robert said:


> What in the....?
> 
> View attachment 33391


Fulltone 2.0


----------



## music6000

Robert said:


> What in the....?
> 
> View attachment 33391


That's one way to check the value!!!


----------



## Big Monk

Robert said:


> What in the....?
> 
> View attachment 33391



Inspired by Fulltone. 🔥😂🔥


----------



## DGWVI

Big Monk said:


> Inspired by Fulltone. 🔥😂🔥


Mike Fuller about to drop in with the C&D


----------



## MichaelW

PedalPCB said:


> View attachment 33358
> View attachment 33359
> 
> View attachment 33360


Do you have a "Copper"? That would be cool! I


----------



## szukalski

Robert said:


> What in the....?
> 
> View attachment 33391


Can you RMA it?
"Yeah, I had the PCB out, tracing it so I could build a clone, and I noticed.."


----------



## Robert

szukalski said:


> Can you RMA it?
> "Yeah, I had the PCB out, tracing it so I could build a clone, and I noticed.."



I'll just replace the cap before sending it off to it's next owner.     It's ugly but doesn't affect functionality.


----------



## PedalPCB

MichaelW said:


> Do you have a "Copper"? That would be cool! I



But of course.


----------



## Harry Klippton

What even are those?


----------



## Robert

Can't make this stuff up....  That cap is burned to hell in _every single one_....







This little fella took less of a whippin'.


----------



## steviejr92

Robert said:


> Can't make this stuff up....  That cap is burned to hell in _every single one_....
> 
> View attachment 33426
> 
> 
> 
> This little fella took less of a whippin'.
> 
> View attachment 33427


They wanted that last one alive for questioning....as you can see they still roughed him up a bit...


----------



## chongmagic

Robert said:


> Can't make this stuff up....  That cap is burned to hell in _every single one_....
> 
> View attachment 33426
> 
> 
> 
> This little fella took less of a whippin'.
> 
> View attachment 33427



Looks like they put the IC in last, maybe that would explain the weird burn to the cap.


----------



## MichaelW

chongmagic said:


> Looks like they put the IC in last, maybe that would explain the weird burn to the cap.


I’m not sure even I could burn a cap like that. I can’t quite see how they even did that?


----------



## spi

Harry Klippton said:


> What even are those?


I'm guessing 5 crunchbox variants.


----------



## mnemonic

Like @chongmagic said maybe they manually put that charge pump in last and cooked the cap with the hot air gun?  I bet that charge pump is the most expensive single component in there. 

How do the victory pedals sound anyway?  I’ve never really been that convinced by solidstate preamp pedals. AMT’s are pretty good but usually they are ‘ok’ to ‘good’ but rarely ‘great’.


----------



## chongmagic

mnemonic said:


> Like @chongmagic said maybe they manually put that charge pump in last and cooked the cap with the hot air gun?  I bet that charge pump is the most expensive single component in there.
> 
> How do the victory pedals sound anyway?  I’ve never really been that convinced by solidstate preamp pedals. AMT’s are pretty good but usually they are ‘ok’ to ‘good’ but rarely ‘great’.



Ask me how I know this could happen.


----------



## Robert

I suspect that's exactly what happened.

They sound pretty dang good actually, and nope, not a single Crunch Box or TS to be found!  

These actually appear to be _original/unique circuits.  _ 

I've never used any of the Victory amps or tube pedals so I can't compare to them.


----------



## PedalPCB




----------



## Big Monk

PedalPCB said:


> View attachment 33475



Wow, that is transparent...


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon

PedalPCB said:


> View attachment 33475


Ain't much meat on that horse.


----------



## Bucksears

Yep, I'd be in for a V1 Copper, maybe a Sheriff.


----------



## PedalPCB




----------



## Fingolfen

Robert said:


> What in the....?
> 
> View attachment 33391


I've got an expert that may be able to help them...


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

PedalPCB said:


> But of course.
> 
> View attachment 33425
> 
> View attachment 33424


Ok so let me this clear, the general flavors are…
Duchess/Doxie- silverface fender
Copper/Cobbler- Vox
Sheriff/Bobby- Marshall (major? Plexi?)
Kraken/Cetus- something vaguely original; high gain ???
Jack/John- something vaguely original; mid-gain ???


----------



## Robert

That's probably relatively accurate.


----------



## PedalPCB




----------



## PedalPCB




----------



## MichaelW

PedalPCB said:


> View attachment 33745


This one of the best "SRV in a Box" pedals I've heard yet. Very cool!


----------



## Robert

MichaelW said:


> This one of the best "SRV in a Box" pedals I've heard yet. Very cool!



That one really surprised me.   

I was anxious to play with the Galea but the Crossfire stole the show.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

I take it this is that secret collaboration you mentioned a while back? Looking forward to it! I love anything with a bunch of toggles in a row 😍


----------



## harmaes

PedalPCB said:


> View attachment 33745


Crazy tube circuits really create great pedals. Cool that you’re checking this one!


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Bricksnbeatles said:


> I take it this is that secret collaboration you mentioned a while back? Looking forward to it! I love anything with a bunch of toggles in a row 😍View attachment 33762


Seems like it’s the Direwolf circuit, right? I’ll have to check out some demos. Seems cool


----------



## Robert

Bricksnbeatles said:


> Seems like it’s the Direwolf circuit, right? I’ll have to check out some demos. Seems cool



It's very closely based on the Direwolf, yep, but not a 1:1 clone.


----------



## PedalPCB




----------



## MichaelW

PedalPCB said:


> View attachment 33908


Have you peeked inside yet? Is it an optical?


----------



## Robert

MichaelW said:


> Have you peeked inside yet? Is it an optical?



It is indeed.


----------



## Coda

MichaelW said:


> Have you peeked inside yet? Is it an optical?





Robert said:


> It is indeed.



I have astigmatism, will it work for me?…


----------



## Robert

Coda said:


> I have astigmatism, will it work for me?…



You were warned that would happen if you kept on....


----------



## jimilee

What it a ROG 22 sevenths?


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

jimilee said:


> What it a ROG 22 sevenths?


CMOS BMP


			22/7 - Twenty-two Sevenths


----------



## jimilee

Bricksnbeatles said:


> CMOS BMP
> 
> 
> 22/7 - Twenty-two Sevenths


Very cool.


----------



## Feral Feline

MichaelW said:


> Have you peeked inside yet? Is it an optical?







😸


----------



## fig

Feral Feline said:


> View attachment 33927
> 
> 
> 😸


Yes, but is it optical?


----------



## Feral Feline

I don't know, I haven't had a peek under her skirt. I still say the big knob isn't close enough to the footswitch...


----------



## music6000

Feral Feline said:


> I don't know, I haven't had a peek under her skirt. I still say the big knob isn't close enough to the footswitch...


Here's the Updated Version!


----------



## Feral Feline

Perfect! 😹


It's a hit!


----------



## Coda

music6000 said:


> Here's the Updated Version!
> 
> View attachment 33935



I got it: a dual-ganged pot where the second ‘gang’ is actually a 3pdt footswitch…you could engage the pedal and set the compression level AT THE SAME TIME!…


----------



## PedalPCB




----------



## Gordo

I miss the ROG guys.  Damn there were some fine projects that came out of there.  Some very forward thinking in their time.


----------



## MichaelW

Feral Feline said:


> View attachment 33927
> 
> 
> 😸


I have astigmatism.....didn't see that.....


----------



## GizzWizzKing

PedalPCB said:


> View attachment 33978


Does this really need such a large box?


----------



## jimilee

GizzWizzKing said:


> Does this really need such a large box?


😳 Yes, it needs a very large box.


----------



## PedalPCB




----------



## Locrian99

PedalPCB said:


> View attachment 34529


Modified gt-od or something completely different?


----------



## MichaelW

Locrian99 said:


> Modified gt-od or something completely different?


It's like "Custom" doncha know?


----------



## Locrian99

MichaelW said:


> It's like "Custom" doncha know?


Oh so it’s the gt-of with the dip switch on the outside.   Copy.


----------



## Robert

It's closer to a stock TS than the GT-OD.


----------



## music6000

PedalPCB said:


> View attachment 33978


----------



## fig

Super-Jumbo eh? That's got to be good.


----------



## PedalPCB




----------



## PedalPCB




----------



## music6000

PedalPCB said:


> View attachment 34577


----------



## benny_profane

PedalPCB said:


> View attachment 34577


POWER SECTION


----------



## Robert

benny_profane said:


> POWER SECTION



Just buy a 1 SPOT.   

120mA power consumption and the signal path has one opamp....   seriously.... 

So we're burning up +100mA for all those jackasses with the wrong power supplies.


----------



## Robert

Seriously though, it's a cool gimmick, but (with through-hole components) unless you want to push a buffer and/or simple opamp overdrive into a 1590XX enclosure we'll probably just stick to plain old ride-or-die 9V negative tip operation.


----------



## Laundryroom David

fig said:


> Super-Jumbo eh? That's got to be good.


Bigger is always bigger


----------



## music6000

PedalPCB said:


> View attachment 34577


Maybe like *This* then?


----------



## DAJE

fig said:


> Super-Jumbo eh? That's got to be good.


I prefer Elite-Petite.


----------



## Feral Feline

I like Reet Petite...






... she's so fine, sssso fy yi yi yi yiiiiiine. Oh oh oh oh, Oh oh oh ohhhhhhh...


----------



## DAJE

Feral Feline said:


> I like Reet Petite...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... she's so fine, sssso fy yi yi yi yiiiiiine. Oh oh oh oh, Oh oh oh ohhhhhhh...


The phrase was in my head, but at second-hand: mentioned in the wonderful Jackie Wilson Said by Van Morrison. 

I love Van's music but I always feel the need to qualify that by saying I acknowledge that he's a bad person. Better than Eric Clapton, though.


----------



## PedalPCB




----------



## PedalPCB




----------



## jesuscrisp

PedalPCB said:


> View attachment 34746


New SMD version I suppose? Got the original release one which still had germanium + LEDs for clipping and OPA2134 op amps (sold it on by now). 2 of the germaniums were dead, which made the clipping really horrible, even by "noise music" standards. After replacing those, I also tried a couple of different op amps and nearly everything sounded better than the stock ones. Attempted a bit of a trace too, topology should be pretty much standard IC Muff or slightly simplified.


----------



## music6000

Funky Like This:





*These are subject to Change for the Good of the DIY!*


----------



## Robert

jesuscrisp said:


> New SMD version I suppose? Got the original release one which still had germanium + LEDs for clipping and OPA2134 op amps (sold it on by now).



Yep, it has pads for SMD clipping diodes but none are installed.    This one uses a TL074 and apparently has a slightly different Tone switch arrangement than the original.


----------



## steviejr92

PedalPCB said:


> View attachment 34726


woah whats that?


----------



## temol

Someone said something loooong time ago... I quote "I have the schematic now....   So there is a chance.   ". 
Well... won't hurt to ask again.


----------



## jesuscrisp

Robert said:


> Yep, it has pads for SMD clipping diodes but none are installed.    This one uses a TL074 and apparently has a slightly different Tone switch arrangement than the original.


That's... Weird. The original didn't have a tone switch, not even internally. Second version had clipping and tone switches internally. I think the second one also had 2 or 3 pairs of SMD LEDs (definitely LEDs just unsure how many) for clipping, other mode was no diodes. Jesus Christ JPTR is changing his pedals without even writing notes on them what changed.

EDIT: found the gut shot I took of mine. 2 germanium diodes and a clear red LED per side in the OG. Second version was 3 SMD LEDs per side with a dip switch to bypass them.


----------



## Robert

The current product page says LED clipping diodes and a 2-position tone switch.

This one has no clipping diodes and a 3-position tone switch.


----------



## jesuscrisp

I see their QC is still shit... or they are lagging behind with the description updates.


----------



## cdwillis

Soldering does not look very professional. Lots of parts that don't even have solder on the top half.


----------



## Cybercow

PedalPCB said:


> View attachment 34726


Oh, please say you're sharing that schematic trace soon. I'm curious how they're accomplishing all that in that enclosure size and price. After watching a demo of one, I'm impressed. Curious how it's approached - besides the 386 mentioned in the ad.


----------



## Big Monk

cdwillis said:


> Soldering does not look very professional. Lots of parts that don't even have solder on the top half.



Top half? You mean that went all the way through? Not really necessary.


----------



## cdwillis

Maybe it's not necessary, but if I'm selling a distortion pedal for $200 I'd be making sure that I had excellent solder flow and coverage. They're already using bigger high voltage caps where they're not necessary for mojo, so doing a little more pleasing soldering job should be included.


----------



## Big Monk

cdwillis said:


> Maybe it's not necessary, but if I'm selling a distortion pedal for $200 I'd be making sure that I had excellent solder flow and coverage. They're already using BS "mojo" parts where they're not necessary, so doing a little more pleasing soldering job should be included.



So you flip the board over after soldering each component to make sure you had through flow? That’s next level. 

What BS Mojo parts are you seeing?


----------



## cdwillis

Those 50v Mallory axial caps, obviously. What reason are they in there other than for someone to open it and think it looks cool? They could have used 25v film caps and had it still be safe for someone to run at 18v. They could have made the board smaller with a potentially quieter noise floor as well. Not to mention those caps are more expensive than your average film capacitor.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Big Monk said:


> So you flip the board over after soldering each component to make sure you had through flow? That’s next level.



I’ve done that more than once just to make things look pretty 😂


----------



## Big Monk

cdwillis said:


> Those 50v Mallory axial caps, obviously. What reason are they in there other than for someone to open it and think it looks cool? They could have used 25v film caps and had it still be safe for someone to run at 18v. They could have made the board smaller with a potentially quieter noise floor as well. Not to mention those caps are more expensive than your average film capacitor.



2 things:

1.) Axial film caps are NOT mojo parts. They are modern, medium to high quality film caps. 

2.) If you’ve spent a fair amount of time looking at data sheets for axial films, they only go so low in voltage values. 

At the end of the day, there is nothing wrong with using higher quality modern parts, just as there is nothing wrong with using JB or Arco box caps from Tayda. 

Comparatively, yes, Illinois/CDE or Vishay are going to be more expensive but they are high quality parts and there is nothing wrong with them. 

Also nothing wrong with critiquing others peoples stuff as long as the critiques are valid.


----------



## Big Monk

Bricksnbeatles said:


> I’ve done that more than once just to make things look pretty 😂



I mean, that’s not something on my radar. If that’s the kind of stuff people are now noticing, they have WAY too much time on their hands.


----------



## Big Monk

Side note: Given some of what we have seen in this thread recently, at least none of the caps were burnt! 

😂


----------



## cdwillis

I've definitely got some Fuller/mojo burnt caps in a couple pedals. It gives the tone a night toasty midrange that pokes through the crystal lettuce


----------



## manfesto

jesuscrisp said:


> I see their QC is still shit... or they are lagging behind with the description updates.


If I were them I’d be plugging the *hell* out of the 3-way tone toggle, I haven’t seen it before in a pedal design and think it’s genuinely novel and a big selling point of the current version, and it’s also *super* useful - the high-pass filter mode lets you get kind of the aggressive tone-bypass Muff sound, but you can tighten up the bass to get a super useful angry sound, it’s my favorite of the three modes.

(Although I guess writing new ad-copy might be tricky because you can’t say “switch between Big Muff and Rat Tone Controls!” anymore. There any other historical distortion pedal that only had an HPF tone control they could name-drop?)


cdwillis said:


> Maybe it's not necessary, but if I'm selling a distortion pedal for $200 I'd be making sure that I had excellent solder flow and coverage. They're already using bigger high voltage caps where they're not necessary for mojo, so doing a little more pleasing soldering job should be included.


The current version is SMD, which was for sure done for cost (a TL074 and zero diodes is like, what, a tenth the cost of two OPA2134s and some broken germaniums?), but was also maybe done for build quality and consistency; seems JPTR FX’s gutshots and builds get as much flack as DBA’s?


----------



## PedalPCB

Cybercow said:


> Oh, please say you're sharing that schematic trace soon. I'm curious how they're accomplishing all that in that enclosure size and price. After watching a demo of one, I'm impressed. Curious how it's approached - besides the 386 mentioned in the ad.



You'll be ... surprised...  😂


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Big Monk said:


> I mean, that’s not something on my radar. If that’s the kind of stuff people are now noticing, they have WAY too much time on their hands.


What can I say? I'm disturbed! I'm depressed! I'm inadequate! I got it all!


----------



## Gordo

Brian at MBP got me going on top soldering boards for a while.  Over time I got tired of it and it was twice as much flux that I never cleaned off...I mean that I worked really hard at...

I would never dissuade (hey spell check thinks its a word) anyone from using this approach (especially the are-you-experienced amongst us) because in the time that I did that I NEVER had soldering errors.  I chalk up getting two Aion BlueShifts to work without breaking a sweat as proof.


----------



## music6000

music6000 said:


> Funky Like This:
> 
> 
> View attachment 34842
> *These are subject to Change for the Good of the DIY!*


Optional - Expression Jack added!


----------



## jimilee

Gordo said:


> Brian at MBP got me going on top soldering boards for a while.  Over time I got tired of it and it was twice as much flux that I never cleaned off...I mean that I worked really hard at...
> 
> I would never dissuade (hey spell check thinks its a word) anyone from using this approach (especially the are-you-experienced amongst us) because in the time that I did that I NEVER had soldering errors.  I chalk up getting two Aion BlueShifts to work without breaking a sweat as proof.


I didn’t know too soldering was a thing. I’ve been doing it because I’m just lazy. Good to know.


----------



## PedalPCB




----------



## music6000

PedalPCB said:


> View attachment 34891


I'm Projecting this may interest the Members!


----------



## Feral Feline

That pun's a Howeller, but mine's a bit filmsy.


----------



## Fizz

I searched and didn't find it... has there or will there ever be a Satchel Butthole Burner on the Workbench?  I'm hearing good stuff about this pedal for my 80s hard rockin love.


----------



## jesuscrisp

Fizz said:


> I searched and didn't find it... has there or will there ever be a Satchel Butthole Burner on the Workbench?  I'm hearing good stuff about this pedal for my 80s hard rockin love.


Isn't that just the renamed pussy melter?


----------



## Fizz

jesuscrisp said:


> Isn't that just the renamed pussy melter?


I think it is different


----------



## music6000

Fizz said:


> I think it is different


Reports are that they are the same Circuit!


----------



## Fizz

music6000 said:


> Reports are that they are the same Circuit!


That is good to know.. I see PedalPCB has one of these!


----------



## Robert

Yep, it's the same circuit.

I've traced the "Poontang Boomerang" as well, if you're going for a theme.  😂


----------



## Fizz

Robert said:


> Yep, it's the same circuit.
> 
> I've traced the "Poontang Boomerang" as well, if you're going for a theme.  😂


LOL 

I'd never heard of that one.  I guess you didn't think it was good enough for you to put up in the store over the other pedal options?


----------



## Robert

I just haven't gotten to it yet.


----------



## steviejr92

PedalPCB said:


> View attachment 34891


Well i know what going on my wishlist!


----------



## PedalPCB

It's prototype day week.


----------



## Nic

Received some pink ziplocks too today.


----------



## Harry Klippton

Are the new -cast revisions in there?


----------



## Robert

The Simulcast is here, not the Duocast yet.

I'll get one of those out to you tomorrow.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Any ring mods or things that otherwise go bWeep Bo0p Plo1nk in there?


----------



## Feral Feline

Bricksnbeatles said:


> Any ring mods or things that otherwise go bWeep Bo0p Plo1nk in there?


😹

Need to be able to have multiple reactions, one is sometimes not enough.

😻


+1 for Bweéè€p b0ºP pLL@|ÑcK


----------



## Robert

Bricksnbeatles said:


> Any ring mods or things that otherwise go bWeep Bo0p Plo1nk in there?



Not yet, but I promise I won't let you down.    

These are mostly verifications of the pending "Coming Soon" projects... although there is one on the way that goes "Brrrrrrrr".


----------



## MichaelW

jesuscrisp said:


> That's... Weird. The original didn't have a tone switch, not even internally. Second version had clipping and tone switches internally. I think the second one also had 2 or 3 pairs of SMD LEDs (definitely LEDs just unsure how many) for clipping, other mode was no diodes. Jesus Christ JPTR is changing his pedals without even writing notes on them what changed.
> 
> EDIT: found the gut shot I took of mine. 2 germanium diodes and a clear red LED per side in the OG. Second version was 3 SMD LEDs per side with a dip switch to bypass them.


WHat's the "warning" bit? Is it supposed to be serious?


----------



## MichaelW

Big Monk said:


> So you flip the board over after soldering each component to make sure you had through flow? That’s next level.
> 
> What BS Mojo parts are you seeing?


Um....I do that with all my builds during the inspection phase. And if there isn't enough flow through to make me happy I'll reflow that one leg until I can at least see some solder poking through. Is that wrong? I always thought this was a "best practice...."


----------



## Big Monk

MichaelW said:


> Um....I do that with all my builds during the inspection phase. And if there isn't enough flow through to make me happy I'll reflow that one leg until I can at least see some solder poking through. Is that wrong? I always thought this was a "best practice...."


Wrong? No. 

Best practice? 🤷🏼‍♂️

If you can visualize what the pad/through plating/pad structure is like, think a spool. If solder completely fills a pad on one side, you have continuity to the pad on the other. 

In short, filling the whole “spool” with solder is not required for a long lasting, durable connection. 

On the other hand, some may find it visualizing distracting to see inconsistency on the “fill”. 

I’m not one of those people and as much as I’m trying to treat form and function equally, that seems like overkill.


----------



## MichaelW

Big Monk said:


> Wrong? No.
> 
> Best practice? 🤷🏼‍♂️
> 
> If you can visualize what the pad/through plating/pad structure is like, think a spool. If solder completely fills a pad on one side, you have continuity to the pad on the other.
> 
> In short, filling the whole “spool” with solder is not required for a long lasting, durable connection.
> 
> On the other hand, some may find it visualizing distracting to see inconsistency on the “fill”.
> 
> I’m not one of those people and as much as I’m trying to treat form and function equally, that seems like overkill.


I think for me I'm a bit paranoid about cold solder joints. There was a point (maybe 40 pedals ago hahaha) that I was reflowing every joint on the board by default just to ensure no cold joints. And this was because of a pedal I built early on that didn't work, then after reflowing all the joints it worked. Never did track down which joint the problem was. I've gotten a lot better at doing a good solder joint to begin with and have a lot more confidence in my inspection capabilities and knowing what I'm looking for, but I still like to see a little flow through, then I KNOW it's got a solid molecular bond to the pad.


----------



## Route14

MichaelW said:


> I think for me I'm a bit paranoid about cold solder joints. There was a point (maybe 40 pedals ago hahaha) that I was reflowing every joint on the board by default just to ensure no cold joints. And this was because of a pedal I built early on that didn't work, then after reflowing all the joints it worked. Never did track down which joint the problem was. I've gotten a lot better at doing a good solder joint to begin with and have a lot more confidence in my inspection capabilities and knowing what I'm looking for, but I still like to see a little flow through, then I KNOW it's got a solid molecular bond to the pad.


The first time I got into building pedals was back in 2004/5. I was buying boards from Tonepad and they are etched with the trace on one side of the board. I feel like on those boards it was much easier to get cold joints or accidentally bridge two pads. The boards like PPCB makes are much easier to work with in my experience. With my bad eyesight I sometimes I wish the pads were a little bigger or not so tight but I never have a problem. They can also withstand a reasonable amount of desoldering and part removal when required.

Sometimes I might reflow some joints if they "look ugly" but I almost never attack the front side. It takes a lot of patience for me to try and not make things "perfect" and I find that when I start second guessing my work I end up actually creating a problem! I have no idea if my soldering technique is good but I've built so many pedals at this point I need to trust myself.


----------



## Robert

I don't solder both sides, but I do solder some components from the top side.   I almost always solder pots from the top since there's no other components to get in the way.

Soldering both sides looks nice but it sure makes removing a component a lot more difficult.


----------



## Ctrl4Smilerz

Robert said:


> Not yet, but I promise I won't let you down.
> 
> These are mostly verifications of the pending "Coming Soon" projects... although there is one on the way that goes "Brrrrrrrr".


I count 13 boxes on your workbench, and 12 projects marked in progress 🤔


----------



## Robert

Ctrl4Smilerz said:


> I count 13 boxes on your workbench, and 12 projects marked in progress 🤔



And to make matters worse, some of those boxes contain more than one, and two didn't come in a box.


----------



## fig

MichaelW said:


> I think for me I'm a bit paranoid about cold solder joints. There was a point (maybe 40 pedals ago hahaha) that I was reflowing every joint on the board by default just to ensure no cold joints. And this was because of a pedal I built early on that didn't work, then after reflowing all the joints it worked. Never did track down which joint the problem was. I've gotten a lot better at doing a good solder joint to begin with and have a lot more confidence in my inspection capabilities and knowing what I'm looking for, but I still like to see a little flow through, then I KNOW it's got a solid molecular bond to the pad.


It doesn't seem to be slowing you down . You go gurl!


----------



## Robert

Something a little quirky.


----------



## MichaelW

Well crap, I'd build that! And I thought I was done building Klones......


----------



## steviejr92

Robert said:


> Something a little quirky.
> 
> View attachment 35175
> 
> 
> View attachment 35177


Excuse me sir but i dont appreciate you having such a close relationship with my credit card....🤨


----------



## Roberman

I didn't want to build another Klon but I supposed I'm forced to. I see accommodations for the Bones' bass version (which I recently built, it's fantastic), are there any other changes besides the knobs and footswitch layout?


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

Damn. I love staggered pots. Not a Klonnoisseur, but I’ll build another just since that’s  rad looking


----------



## Laundryroom David

MichaelW said:


> Well crap, I'd build that! And I thought I was done building Klones......


Me too!!


----------



## Ctrl4Smilerz

Robert said:


> And to make matters worse, some of those boxes contain more than one, and two didn't come in a box.


As always I look forward to see your latest creations. Great work,  keep it going!


----------



## Harry Klippton

How about a Kliche XL that goes in a 1590DD? 🤔


----------



## Robert

Roberman said:


> are there any other changes besides the knobs and footswitch layout?



Nothing major or audio related, although I decided to improve the polarity protection in this one since it's a "Special Edition" ...  The standard configuration has always haunted me.

We still have the usual 12V zener overvoltage protection for the charge pump, but I decided to add a series diode and current limiting resistor so the zener doesn't self-destruct in reverse polarity or overvoltage conditions.





I did make sure the box cap footprints were large enough for the Boneyard mod.


----------



## Fingolfen

Robert said:


> Something a little quirky.
> 
> View attachment 35175
> 
> 
> View attachment 35177


... and it's even got a dinosaur!!!  Perfect!


----------



## Robert

Fingolfen said:


> ... and it's even got a dinosaur!!!  Perfect!



Those are for you.  

They have an aardvark on them now.   

There's also an extra set of LED pads because I couldn't decide if I liked the LED beside the top or center pot... so I just left both options in there.


----------



## benny_profane

Robert said:


> There's also an extra set of LED pads because I couldn't decide if I liked the LED beside the top or center pot... so I just left both options in there.


----------



## swyse

Robert said:


> Something a little quirky.
> 
> View attachment 35175
> 
> 
> View attachment 35177



Reminds me of this klone I quite like the look of. Is there a story behind the dinosaur?


----------



## Robert

swyse said:


> Reminds me of this klone I quite like the look of. Is there a story behind the dinosaur?


Ahh, yep!   That looks sharp, love it!

I can't take full credit for the control layout, a friend of mine has recently gotten into Klones and showed me a picture of one, it very well could have been that one.     I told him I'd build him one similar and I really liked the KTR-style layout (although despise the actual KTR) so wanted one for myself as well.

As for the dinosaur...   I botched the first batch of PCBs...  It was a full panel with breakout board, but I spaced the knobs too far apart so the pointers hung over the edge of the enclosure slightly.    I couldn't live with that so I reworked the layout...   Rather than have a _second_ batch of bad PCBs I decided to get a small prototype run this time, without the panelized breakout boards, just to make sure everything was OK.   I had to fill that space with something, and I knew @Fingolfen liked dinosaurs, so that's what I put on there with the intentions of sending the extras to him.


----------



## Robert

Hah, you know, now I feel somewhat obligated to buy one of those just to show support for the guy and his three kids.

Never imagined myself buying a Klone, but here we are.


----------



## music6000

Something Like This:


----------



## Laundryroom David

Robert said:


> Hah, you know, now I feel somewhat obligated to buy one of those just to show support for the guy and his three kids.
> 
> Never imagined myself buying a Klone, but here we are.



Reminds me of the cab driver in Total Recall


----------



## ITG6

Laundryroom David said:


> Reminds me of the cab driver in Total Recall


----------



## Robert

music6000 said:


> Something Like This:



It's uncanny how close your mockup is to the real thing.  Amazing!

_That's just cheating.     _


If I wasn't in a hurry to get the other parts in that order I was _going_ to have "Lorem Ipsum" printed on there.


----------



## benny_profane

Robert said:


> If I wasn't in a hurry to get the other parts in that order I was _going_ to have "Lorem Ipsum" printed on there.


I might have to nick that idea.


----------



## fig

I saw a build report with diagonal knobbies not long ago..


----------



## Robert

Realistically though, this is PedalPCB...


----------



## Robert

I should add too, that it always surprises me how good the Klon(e) circuit sounds as-is.

Out of all the hot-rodded, modified, improved, new takes on the circuit, the plain old three knobber is where it's at for me.

I'd love to hate it because of the hype, but I just can't.      I'm still going to dime the gain control though, you'll never take that from me.


----------



## fig

Robert said:


> I'm still going to dime the gain control though, you'll never take that from me.


Leave the pot out. (Did I just type that out loud?)


----------



## Robert

fig said:


> Leave the pot out. (Did I just type that out loud?)



Heavens no, someone might find it.


It's sort of like the Mid knob on a Fender...   I'm not going to turn it but I need to know it's there.


----------



## benny_profane

Robert said:


> I should add too, that it always surprises me how good the Klon(e) circuit sounds as-is.
> 
> Out of all the hot-rodded, modified, improved, new takes on the circuit, the plain old three knobber is where it's at for me.
> 
> I'd love to hate it because of the hype, but I just can't.      I'm still going to dime the gain control though, you'll never take that from me.


I’ve never understood why people get so hung up on the diodes if they aren’t gonna use them. 

I think it benefits from a slight modification of the treble cap.

Also, Chuck’s bass-voiced circuit is a fantastic take on original.


----------



## Laundryroom David

Robert said:


> I should add too, that it always surprises me how good the Klon(e) circuit sounds as-is.
> 
> Out of all the hot-rodded, modified, improved, new takes on the circuit, the plain old three knobber is where it's at for me.
> 
> I'd love to hate it because of the hype, but I just can't.      I'm still going to dime the gain control though, you'll never take that from me.


I plugged in my Kliche last night after having it off the board for a while. Gain at about 90% and tone a little left of straight up. Just awesome fun.


----------



## NickC

Robert said:


> Something a little quirky.
> 
> View attachment 35175
> 
> 
> View attachment 35177


i promised myself to stop building od/dist pedal. Ok i will sell my archer klon to build this heheh


----------



## Roberman

Hope you're planning on using this knob layout for the JHS crayon


----------



## Coda

Roberman said:


> Hope you're planning on using this knob layout for the JHS crayon


I upvote this.


----------



## music6000

Robert said:


> Realistically though, this is PedalPCB...
> 
> View attachment 35221


You know my Phrase is NOT the same?


----------



## music6000

Robert said:


> I should add too, that it always surprises me how good the Klon(e) circuit sounds as-is.
> 
> Out of all the hot-rodded, modified, improved, new takes on the circuit, the plain old three knobber is where it's at for me.
> 
> I'd love to hate it because of the hype, but I just can't.      I'm still going to dime the gain control though, you'll never take that from me.





Robert said:


> I'd love to hate it because of the hype, but I just can't. I'm still going to dime the gain control though, you'll never take that from me.


I can't believe how it went from such a Unique Build to a such a Piece of Crap that He created & the Mob I believe that built it for him has been Milking it ever since with their multiple versions!!!

This is Gospel, the year he announced that he would no longer be building it, I contacted him by email a couple of months earlier to purchase it.
He responded along the lines by asking me why I wanted to purchase it so he could tell me if it was suitable to my needs.
I never responded back as I wasn't purchasing it come Hell or High Water coz I wasn't Good enough to have one.
I don't regret not getting it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My Mate purchased one & it fried the zener diode before I knew him & he sent it to Bill & he fixed it but he also had a go at my Mate for the state it was in, He had done over a Hundred or more Gigs with it touring Germany & fulltime in Australia & it was discoloured & a bit grimey.
He told my Mate that he didn't want to see it again & the next time it Crapped itself, I was around!
It still Going strong since 2014 & just finished 31 shows in 35 days across Europe!

I have built 3 Replicas using the Original Caps & Electrolytics in the knock off Enclosure & it still cost less for each of them than I could have purchased it for from him & it's fully Serviceable.
My Mate has 1 & I have the other 2!!!


----------



## music6000

Robert said:


> It's uncanny how close your mockup is to the real thing.  Amazing!
> 
> _That's just cheating.     _
> 
> 
> If I wasn't in a hurry to get the other parts in that order I was _going_ to have "Lorem Ipsum" printed on there.


I aim to Please!:


----------



## jimilee

music6000 said:


> I can't believe how it went from such a Unique Build to a such a Piece of Crap that He created & the Mob I believe that built it for him has been Milking it ever since with their multiple versions!!!
> 
> This is Gospel, the year he announced that he would no longer be building it, I contacted him by email a couple of months earlier to purchase it.
> He responded along the lines by asking me why I wanted to purchase it so he could tell me if it was suitable to my needs.
> I never responded back as I wasn't purchasing it come Hell or High Water coz I wasn't Good enough to have one.
> I don't regret not getting it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> My Mate purchased one & it fried the zener diode before I knew him & he sent it to Bill & he fixed it but he also had a go at my Mate for the state it was in, He had done over a Hundred or more Gigs with it touring Germany & fulltime in Australia & it was discoloured & a bit grimey.
> He told my Mate that he didn't want to see it again & the next time it Crapped itself, I was around!
> It still Going strong since 2014 & just finished 31 shows in 35 days across Europe!
> 
> I have built 3 Replicas using the Original Caps & Electrolytics in the knock off Enclosure & it still cost less for each of them than I could have purchased it for from him & it's fully Serviceable.
> My Mate has 1 & I have the other 2!!!


Wait, so someone paid and exorbitant amount of money, and he was an ass? Did he buy it from bill?


----------



## Robert

music6000 said:


> My Mate purchased one & it fried the zener diode



Yep, that won't be as likely with the circuit above.   Parallel polarity / overvoltage with no current limiting is just an awful awful idea.

To the average pedal user a shorted protection diode is just as broken as a damaged opamp.   The pedal doesn't work either way.


----------



## music6000

jimilee said:


> Wait, so someone paid and exorbitant amount of money, and he was an ass? Did he buy it from bill?


He paid about 600 euros in Germany around 2006 while on Tour there!


----------



## homebrewtj

Finished up an Aion Big Muff for my friend with his band name on it. Turned out pretty cool, although I wish I had a better printer or a better way to do decals and graphics.


----------



## homebrewtj

Put the MB Degenerator together this evening, and I don’t think I know exactly how to best use it. Maybe once I get it boxed up and with some other pedals it’ll make more sense. I think I have the trim pot set correctly.

This is my first time working with little 1/8W resistors and it went together really smoothly.


----------



## Harry Klippton

@homebrewtj check out this thread: 



			https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/what%E2%80%99s-on-your-workbench.13146/


----------



## homebrewtj

Harry Klippton said:


> @homebrewtj check out this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/what%E2%80%99s-on-your-workbench.13146/


Ah, sorry wrong thread.


----------



## Harry Klippton

homebrewtj said:


> Ah, sorry wrong thread.


No worries. No one actually cares, just thought I'd give you a heads up


----------



## music6000

Roberman said:


> Hope you're planning on using this knob layout for the JHS crayon


Maybe Something Like This:


----------



## Feral Feline

Harry Klippton said:


> ... No one actually cares...


----------



## PedalPCB




----------



## Bucksears

PedalPCB said:


> View attachment 35374


----------



## homebrewtj

PedalPCB said:


> View attachment 35374


That looks awesome.


----------



## swyse

PedalPCB said:


> View attachment 35374


little chunkier than a normal 125b?


----------



## music6000

PedalPCB said:


> View attachment 35374


Cool Pedal!!!
Top mounted Jacks 
but Side Mounted Deep switch


----------



## Robert

Roberman said:


> Hope you're planning on using this knob layout for the JHS crayon



The only catch is that we'd have to use 9mm pots to get that exact orientation.



music6000 said:


> but Side Mounted Deep switch



Couldn't agree more.   "Things" shouldn't stick out the sides of pedals, defeats the whole purpose of top mounted jacks.

Expression (or other aux) inputs really are the only exception.


----------



## Bucksears

Robert said:


> The only catch is that we'd have to use 9mm pots to get that exact orientation.



I’d be ok with that.


----------



## jjjimi84

PedalPCB said:


> View attachment 35374


How is it!?!?! I am so giddy!!


----------



## music6000

Robert is like the Mad Scientist, He strums an A chord, touches the Knobs, Hits another A chord, Yep it Works!
Grabs his Electric screwdriver & Rips the Back off & Lookout! 
Total time = 1 Minute!!!


----------



## Coda

music6000 said:


> Robert is like the Mad Scientist, He strums an A chord, touches the Knobs, Hits another A chord, Yep it Works!
> Grabs his Electric screwdriver & Rips the Back off & Lookout!
> Total time = 1 Minute!!!



And it’s a one-finger A chord…


----------



## Robert

music6000 said:


> Total time = 1 Minute!!!



I wish I could tell you that you're wrong but that's pretty dang close to the truth.


----------



## music6000

Robert said:


> I wish I could tell you that you're wrong but that's pretty dang close to the truth.


Was it with the New Tele you were getting!
You didn't show NGD!?


----------



## Robert

Sure I did!


			https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/psa-fender-com-labor-day-sale.13209/post-148900
		


But no.... It lasted one afternoon and I had to bring the Les Paul back.

I like the Tele, but not for testing pedals.


----------



## Robert




----------



## cniers13

Any noticeable difference from the other Life Pedals?


----------



## Coda

cniers13 said:


> Any noticeable difference from the other Life Pedals?



Saw this earlier…


----------



## MichaelW

Is it just me or is this knob not aligned with the others?
Or is it supposed to be that way?


----------



## Harry Klippton

Sure looks wrong to me


----------



## Robert

That's how it is, and it_ really_ doesn't sit well with me. 

Silicon diodes, different transistors, a handful of component values changes, OP07 opamp in the distortion, and the Octave mix is now handled with a digital potentiometer controlled through the PIC microcontroller...  I presume for uniform operation with a variety of expression pedals.

I've never seen the internals of the V2 (1590BB) unit so I'm not sure if that one used the digital pot or not.    The original V1 in the sheet metal enclosure definitely did not.


----------



## MichaelW

Sigh, this pedal was so totally not anywhere remotely on my radar......but I just had to squeeze one last Coupon Code order in and ordered the Parentheses....hahah. Plus I have this kicking LM308 that was gifted to me by @swelchy that needs a home I'm not overly fond of the 1590XX size enclosures though. But I had to have the "extra Ge diode clipping mode" with the rotary switch.....


----------



## Robert

16mm potentiometer version verified and ready to go.   Had to go full KTR-style on this one.


----------



## fig

Looks great! 
Will there be a left-footed version?


----------



## Feral Feline

Just build another one with the PCB flipped over...


----------



## PedalPCB




----------



## MichaelW

PedalPCB said:


> View attachment 37569


What is its...precioussss?


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

PedalPCB said:


> View attachment 37569


That’s uh… way smaller than the one I’m making. Like 6x smaller. When will it be available?


----------



## PedalPCB

Bricksnbeatles said:


> That’s uh… way smaller than the one I’m making. Like 6x smaller. When will it be available?



That was my reasoning.... Using rotary switches it gets big pretty fast unless you sacrifice range.

I'm hoping I'll have a design finished up soon.   This one was just a proof of concept and isn't very pretty inside.


----------



## benny_profane

That's a sick odometer you got there, @Robert. You rip that out of an old Buick?


----------



## steviejr92

benny_profane said:


> That's a sick odometer you got there, @Robert. You rip that out of an old Buick?


I was thinking an old 1992 Nissan Sentra 🤣


----------



## Bricksnbeatles

PedalPCB said:


> That was my reasoning.... Using rotary switches it gets big pretty fast unless you sacrifice range.
> 
> I'm hoping I'll have a design finished up soon.   This one was just a proof of concept and isn't very pretty inside.


Yeah, my resistance one is going in a 1590D and the capacitance one is going in a 1550J because rotary switches are hella chunky.


----------



## Bucksears

benny_profane said:


> That's a sick odometer you got there, @Robert. You rip that out of an old Buick?


----------



## fig

PedalPCB said:


> View attachment 37569


That is slick! 🤯


----------



## Feral Feline

Tha's thuh bestest Decade Box I's evuh did see, suh. I tip my hat to you...


----------



## music6000

benny_profane said:


> That's a sick odometer you got there, @Robert. You rip that out of an old Buick?


----------



## Robert




----------

